# sinicle's build thread



## sinicle

So I'm getting back into building after a LONG time and the build I'm gonna start with is one that I started about 5 years ago (and put it down about 5 years ago. haha). I'm using this forum as a a running journal as sorts as I build this thing. so buckle up, sit tight, cause this is gonna be a VERY long, slow and uneventful ride! :roflmao: disclaimer: the only camera I have is on my IPhone so beware of shitty pics.

as you can see, this kit's been sitting for a WHILE


----------



## sinicle

I started by removing the old paint and decals (about as far as I got the first time I touched this kit). and reprimering it. I'm just glad the body isn't smashed after all the years of this thing sitting.


----------



## [email protected]

first thing you might wanna do bro, is get rid of that tube glue  just sayin :cheesy:


----------



## sinicle

first thing I noticed is the loss of one of the interior panels. good thing I'm an upholsterer by trade and interior panels are my job! so I made new ones from remnants from the same material I use at my shop for real door panels.








this is the material I use. it's sheets of ABS. it's all I use at my shop for all interior panels


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 11:08 AM~20241959
> *first thing you might wanna do bro, is get rid of that tube glue   just sayin :cheesy:
> *


Truth. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 08:08 AM~20241959
> *first thing you might wanna do bro, is get rid of that tube glue   just sayin :cheesy:
> *


HA thanks. yeah, that glue was in the box. I stopped using that stuff long ago. never really was a fan, too gooy.


----------



## sinicle

I always build my models like I'd build a real car (if I had unlimited resources). so you'll always see traditional interiors(simulated wrinkles pleats/button tuck) and old school styling. this is a test to see if I could do wrinkles. 

















it looks ok in person, but I'm gonna try something else. something I'm hoping will look more realistic. I think I'm gonna try to actually upholster this one with foam and cloth. the same way I'd do real seats I'll show pics when I get to it.


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 2 2011, 10:46 AM~20241982
> *I always build my models like I'd build a real car (if I had unlimited resources). so you'll always see traditional interiors(simulated wrinkles pleats/button tuck) and old school styling. this is a test to see if I could do wrinkles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks ok in person, but I'm gonna try something else. something I'm hoping will look more realistic. I think I'm gonna try to actually upholster this one with foam and cloth. the same way I'd do real seats I'll show pics when I get to it.
> *


YES WRINKLES THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SIR. :worship:


----------



## TINGOS

wrinkles are a bitch to do,but got new material to work with to do more than just door panels.


----------



## LoLife4Life

I'll be watching ur off to a good start! uffin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

LOOKING GOOD DOUG I LIKE THOSE WRINKLES


----------



## kykustoms

that seat looks nice cant wait to see more progress on this one


----------



## sinicle

thank you all for all the positive feedback :biggrin: here's an old build that I found in a box. my first attempt at a ratrod and doing barn door hinges. the radiator and hood support bar have been lost along the way along with the top door hinge. but I still like it for all the custom stuff I did on it like the foot shaped gas peddle and the mailbox air cleaner. maybe I'll fix the stuff wrong with it and stripe it.... :dunno:


----------



## sinicle

I need a better camera! :roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 2 2011, 01:54 PM~20242865
> *I need a better camera! :roflmao:
> *


so far so good.i have a cheaper phone than yours


----------



## sweetdreamer

try using a magnifying glass in front of camera it will help thats what i use to get better pics.


----------



## sinicle

see if these are better


----------



## sinicle

here's another one I found from a long time ago. this 58 was the first time I tried to do ghost patterns. I liked the roof so much that I tried my luck at ghost murals on the fender skirts. not too bad for being hand painted. around this time I also hand painted a Star Wars mural on the hood of a 39 sedan delivery, I'll try to find it. I think all thats left of that model is the hood haha


----------



## sinicle

here you go. WOW! it looked much better before I got a good camera! :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 2 2011, 02:43 PM~20243390
> *here you go. WOW! it looked much better before I got a good camera! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

DEATHSTAR :cheesy: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## sinicle

got bored after everyone went to sleep, got some work in. tried my hand at pin striping, ehh :dunno:











OK! BACK TO THE IMPALA! can you guess what I have planed?










all I need now is a clear straw, bet I can even make it water tight...... :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 2 2011, 11:27 PM~20246153
> *got bored after everyone went to sleep, got some work in. tried my hand at pin striping, ehh :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK! BACK TO THE IMPALA! can you guess what I have planed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I need now is a clear straw, bet I can even make it water tight...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 2 2011, 11:40 PM~20246233
> *thats badass
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 2 2011, 11:42 PM~20246248
> *:biggrin: THANKS!
> *


i saw that lincoln you got its clean like the crosslace spokes on it too


----------



## sinicle

if you like the TC now, just wait! I'm getting the material soon to do the interior, bout 50 yards. I already got the front seats at my shop. some crazy 70's style dinette set buckets. it's gonna be all dark blue with light blue buttons and welt.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 2 2011, 11:50 PM~20246305
> *if you like the TC now, just wait! I'm getting the material soon to do the interior, bout 50 yards. I already got the front seats at my shop. some crazy 70's style dinette set buckets. it's gonna be all dark blue with light blue buttons and welt.
> *


 :0 progress pics post them in randon off topic


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 2 2011, 11:58 PM~20246345
> *:0 progress pics post them in randon off topic
> *


for sure!


----------



## sinicle

I started looking in the trunk and hated the stock trunk floor side note: it sucks that in most kits there's no rack molded in, just batteries bolted down to trunk floors?









so I grabbed scrap batteries and built a rack that I liked better. 

















just a mock up. I still got lots to do


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 3 2011, 03:57 PM~20249420
> *I started looking in the trunk and hated the stock trunk floor side note: it sucks that in most kits there's no rack molded in, just batteries bolted down to trunk floors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I grabbed scrap batteries and built a rack that I liked better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a mock up. I still got lots to do
> *


looking good


----------



## Linc

looks good! keep it up! i am interested to see the out come on this 60! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 3 2011, 04:52 PM~20249631
> *looks good! keep it up! i am interested to see the out come on this 60!  :biggrin:
> *


x2!! trunk came out nice!! hated how they were molded in too! esecially if you ar goung 2 pump?! who's gonna use 12 batt's for 2 pumps! :uh:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 3 2011, 01:58 PM~20249666
> *x2!! trunk came out nice!! hated how they were molded in too! esecially if you ar goung 2 pump?! who's gonna use 12 batt's for 2 pumps! :uh:
> *


no shit huh...... worse yet the kit comes with 6 pumps molded together WTF????

lookin good homie.... all in the details


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work in here. Badass 58.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

REAL nice work up in this thread homie !


----------



## sinicle

big thanks to everyone for looking!




> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 3 2011, 04:58 PM~20249666
> *x2!! trunk came out nice!! hated how they were molded in too! esecially if you ar goung 2 pump?! who's gonna use 12 batt's for 2 pumps! :uh:
> *


 :uh: OOPS!


----------



## sinicle

:roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2011, 06:07 PM~20250087
> *no shit huh...... worse yet the kit comes with 6 pumps molded together WTF????
> 
> lookin good homie.... all in the details
> *


IT'S SO YOU'LL HAVE EXTRAS! :biggrin:


----------



## DVNPORT

thats whats up for sure. welcome back to the plastic game homie


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 3 2011, 06:34 PM~20250271
> *big thanks to everyone for looking!
> :uh: OOPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

what you gonna do with the extra batts doug ?


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 3 2011, 07:30 PM~20250724
> *:0
> 
> what you gonna do with the extra batts doug ?
> *


Two were dust, I'm keeping six and giving my nephew a few cause he just got his first setup.


----------



## sinicle

one thing I don't see often on plastic is solenoids. all I need is to make 3 more and wire those suckers up! AND I'LL NEVER TELL MY SECRET ON HOW I MADE'EM!!!!!!!    





























:biggrin: JK! I'll always spill the beans! the reason I posted this topic is to go through a build with everyone and teach whoever wants to learn what they don't already know and hopefully learn a few things on the way! :biggrin: it's not tricky, just small. i use parts trees and thin styrene squares.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle+Apr 3 2011, 07:37 PM~20250800-->
> 
> 
> 
> Two were dust, I'm keeping six and giving my nephew a few cause he just got his first setup.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> if he's switch happy hes gonna have alotta fun better stock up on motors and solenoids :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@Apr 3 2011, 07:48 PM~20250889
> *one thing I don't see often on plastic is solenoids. all I need is to make 3 more and wire those suckers up! AND I'LL NEVER TELL MY SECRET ON HOW I MADE'EM!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: JK! I'll always spill the beans! the reason I posted this topic is to go through a build with everyone and teach whoever wants to learn what they don't already know and hopefully learn a few things on the way! :biggrin: it's not tricky, just small. i use parts trees and thin styrene squares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those lil solenoids are crazy i gotta make some of those :wow:


----------



## sinicle

The rest of'em. they still need mounting brackets, final shaping and sanding and paint










the scale turned out pretty good for guessing! :dunno:


----------



## candilove

:wow: looks good :wow:


----------



## richphotos

crazy detail. thanks for the how to


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 3 2011, 08:45 PM~20251440
> *crazy detail. thanks for the how to
> *


of course!


----------



## sinicle

I think next on the agenda is 3 Adex. I need'em for the setup anyway. should be easier than the solenoids, but still not looking forward to making the lock wires on the screws :uh: (I gotta keep my warranty)!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle+Apr 3 2011, 08:12 PM~20251108-->
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of'em. they still need mounting brackets, final shaping and sanding and paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scale turned out pretty good for guessing! :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: shit i would of thought you measured
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@Apr 3 2011, 09:05 PM~20251660
> *I think next on the agenda is 3 Adex. I need'em for the setup anyway. should be easier than the solenoids, but still not looking forward to making the lock wires on the screws :uh: (I gotta keep my warranty)!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

ALRIGHT! WHO'S READY FOR A LITTLE BREAK? :420: 








just some REALLY old stupid shit




working more on the setup. what are these things across the top of the batts? a logo?.....GONE. shit looked dumb.










and got the runners on the noids. just need to find a donor phone cord for the pig tails :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 4 2011, 11:03 AM~20255713
> *ALRIGHT! WHO'S READY FOR A LITTLE BREAK? :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some REALLY old stupid shit
> working more on the setup. what are these things across the top of the batts? a logo?.....GONE. shit looked dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got the runners on the noids. just need to find a donor phone cord for the pig tails :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 excellent job bro.. I wish those batterys came with rack already casted to them..
i tried to use diode's for solenoid blocks but they did not come out so good...
your look sick.. but I am one person who wont be doing that..

that's way to much detail for this ole guy... :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 4 2011, 11:24 AM~20255866
> *excellent job bro..  I wish those batterys came with rack already casted to them..
> i tried to use diode's  for solenoid blocks but they did not come out so good...
> your look sick..  but I am one person who wont be doing that..
> 
> that's way to much detail for this ole guy... :biggrin:
> *


I wish I knew how to cast :uh: as is I got to build/carve everything by hand. if anyone who does resin casting wants any FREE one-offs for a mold, let me know. I GOT NO PROBLEM GIVING MY SHIT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

AND A HUGE THANKS NOT ONLY TO EVERYONE WATCHING MY BUILD BUT EVERYONE ON LIL THAT BUILDS :biggrin: EVERY PICTURE I SEE IS MOTIVATION!


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice detail


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 4 2011, 11:03 AM~20255713
> *ALRIGHT! WHO'S READY FOR A LITTLE BREAK? :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some REALLY old stupid shit
> working more on the setup. what are these things across the top of the batts? a logo?.....GONE. shit looked dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got the runners on the noids. just need to find a donor phone cord for the pig tails :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice detail :420:


----------



## dig_derange

nice work man, that bong is too cool :420:


----------



## sinicle

I decided to use some scrap 14ga. just split it open, splay out the wires and paint any color you want. twist a few together to make thicker cables/wires.










stick a pin into your table and.............

















tiny ass pig tails! :biggrin: 

now just cut to fit








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

very nice detail work u do...ima have to keep an eye on dis thread. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 4 2011, 01:25 PM~20256681
> *I decided to use some scrap 14ga. just split it open, splay out the wires and paint any color you want. twist a few together to make thicker cables/wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick a pin into your table and.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiny ass pig tails! :biggrin:
> 
> now just cut to fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn doug you putting in work


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 4 2011, 02:10 PM~20256961
> *damn doug you putting in work
> *


HA! IT TOOK ME TWO DAYS TO DO SOLENOIDS!!! at this rate JUST the trunk should be done.....in about a month! haha. I still got to build the Adex's, find the right diameter clear tube for the whammy tank (not to mention seal it so it holds water), wire and plumb the system....then I have to make removable upholstery panels that will cover up most the work! HAHA!

thanks for all feedback though! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 4 2011, 03:28 PM~20257074
> *HA! IT TOOK ME TWO DAYS TO DO SOLENOIDS!!! at this rate JUST the trunk should be done.....in about a month! haha. I still got to build the Adex's, find the right diameter clear tube for the whammy tank (not to mention seal it so it holds water), wire and plumb the system....then I have to make removable upholstery panels that will cover up most the work! HAHA!
> 
> thanks for all feedback though! :biggrin:
> *


hell man, it's been 3 years. what's another couple of months? 

u might use some clear hair gel for the water.. it's got bubbles & shouldn't seep out. 

they also make this diorama water you can use. 

the removable panels are gonna be dope


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 4 2011, 03:03 PM~20257316
> *hell man, it's been 3 years.  what's another couple of months?
> 
> u might use some clear hair gel for the water.. it's got bubbles & shouldn't seep out.
> 
> they also make this diorama water you can use.
> 
> the removable panels are gonna be dope
> *


thanks! :biggrin: all are good ideas, but I want it to slosh, to BE liquid.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 4 2011, 04:10 PM~20257361
> *thanks!  :biggrin: all are good ideas, but I want it to slosh, to BE liquid.
> *


thanks man, yeah I feel ya


----------



## sinicle

I was diggin through all the topics on here, checking all the builds and came across a 63? with an open gas door. fucking awesome! I got dragged away from the computer before I could write down the name, but it still struck me. I couldn't help it! I just had to try! :biggrin: 

















just got to figure out a hinge/spring assembly.


just used styrene to make a recessed box. had to sand own the back of the plate area to make it level.


----------



## sinicle

I just went digging again, it was mademan who did the gas door. great work :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

now that is bad ass bro... looking good


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice work in here. Love them silinoids.


----------



## EastSideMuscle

Very nice build, my dude. Love the solenoids and that is an awesome idea for wires of all kinds.


----------



## sinicle

just finished a batch of "noids" to be sent off to the Rev Hearst in the morning for casting! to be honest, after all the crazy talent I see on this site, it blows me away that you guys like my shit! being a perfectionist makes it hard to see the obvious...if that makes any sense to anyone.












on a serious note, thanks again to everyone for all the feedback. this site has become as important a part of my life to me as my "mancave" HAHA!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 5 2011, 08:01 PM~20269130
> *just finished a batch of "noids" to be sent off to the Rev Hearst in the morning for casting! to be honest, after all the crazy talent I see on this site, it blows me away that you guys like my shit! being a perfectionist makes it hard to see the obvious...if that makes any sense to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a serious note, thanks again to everyone for all the feedback. this site has become as important a part of my life to me as my "mancave" HAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit doug i need a set casted :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 4 2011, 11:25 PM~20261593
> *I was diggin through all the topics on here, checking all the builds and came across a 63? with an open gas door. fucking awesome! I got dragged away from the computer before I could write down the name, but it still struck me. I couldn't help it! I just had to try! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got to figure out a hinge/spring assembly.
> just used styrene to make a recessed box. had to sand own the back of the plate area to make it level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU'RE A MACHINE SIR.NICE QUALITY WORK.


----------



## sinicle

@ Sean: I'm sending reverendhearst a batch so if you wants casts, he should be able to make some soon.

@TINGOS: I'm just trying to keep up! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I like that lincoln. U got anymore pics of it in the real section? :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## sinicle

SPL1T BEAT ME TO IT!!!! :roflmao: that's an old pic though, she now has white fur interior (headliner, front and back dash, and door inserts) and curb feelers! :biggrin: I'm still stuck in the 70's even if the car is from the nineties! :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 6 2011, 01:35 PM~20274761
> *SPL1T BEAT ME TO IT!!!! :roflmao: that's an old pic though, she now has white fur interior (headliner, front and back dash, and door inserts) and curb feelers! :biggrin: I'm still stuck in the 70's even if the car is from the nineties! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

heres a few from today. she's dirty though, we just got done with a week of shitty weather.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice bro.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2011, 03:00 PM~20275306
> *Nice bro.
> *


x2


----------



## sinicle

:biggrin:


----------



## bellboi863

bro nice wrk going on n here keep it up cant wait for the castin to get done :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

i had to do repairs on the hinges on my rat rod so I might as well post it up. for people that hinge their models, this is probably the easier of the styles. it's called a barn door hinge and it was found on early 30's and older cars.

first chug beverage of choice (they were all out of High Gravity.. JK, I'm not THAT scummy! :roflmao










cut a very thin strip of aluminum. when doing a whole hinge you'll need 2 strips for each hinge. I'm just doing a repair so I only need one. wrap the strip around the pin of the hinge and pinch it tight with tweezers. if I was doing a whole hinge, I'd glue the pin in the strip that would be the top half of the hinge



















now remove from pin and glue together being careful not to get glue in the hole that the pin goes in









now glue the strip to the body where the factory hinge would have been, hang the door and adjust/trim where needed.


----------



## sinicle

all trimmed and painted. can't tell I was even in there


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 7 2011, 07:01 PM~20285241
> *all trimmed and painted. can't tell I was even in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a pretty sweet tip! :cheesy:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 7 2011, 05:23 PM~20285403
> *thats a pretty sweet tip! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks man! yeah, I figured most people already knew this one, but just in case...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Some good shit up in this thread!!  Nice work bro. :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 06:17 PM~20285817
> *Some good shit up in this thread!!  Nice work bro. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: doug is the man !!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Now this is what u call a topic go head brotha do ur thang and keep keeping on!!


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

i never seen that before.. I dont understand it either,,but i know its good 
information that i should want.. great stuff..
i look forward to more tech n tips..


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 7 2011, 11:23 PM~20287581
> *i know its good
> information that i should want.. great stuff..
> i look forward to more tech n tips..
> *


X2


----------



## sinicle

Here ya go pina, this ones for you. this is the closest thing to a replica that I've made. this one was done about 7 yrs ago and it's of my 68 shwinnn. I just found it at the bottom of a box in pieces and threw it together for this pic. I think I made the model before I had my bike pinstriped and added the booty kit.




















:wow: after seeing it close up, I'm gonna have to scarp this and just build another! that thing looks like SHIT! :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

cool tip on the hinges man.. never seen that before.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 8 2011, 01:20 PM~20292553
> *Here ya go pina, this ones for you. this is the closest thing to a replica that I've made. this one was done about 7 yrs ago and it's of my 68 shwinnn. I just found it at the bottom of a box in pieces and threw it together for this pic. I think I made the model before I had my bike pinstriped and added the booty kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  after seeing it close up, I'm gonna have to scarp this and just build another! that thing looks like SHIT! :roflmao:
> *


thats a badass bike


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 8 2011, 12:20 PM~20292553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice bike! i knew lo-lo bikes would look bad ass! the first time i see one with mags. i tried it on a gt frame with lo-lo forks.


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 8 2011, 05:25 PM~20294195
> *nice bike!  i knew lo-lo bikes would look bad ass!  the first time i see one with mags.  i tried it on a gt frame with lo-lo forks.
> *


Yeah, I like'em. they're different. when I built this, I never seen anyone with'em. I was trying to make something that stood out. glad you guys like it :biggrin: here's a couple more, but that's it!  wrong forum :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

BACK TO THE IMPALA! I cut apart the belt setup, I'm gonna make my own belt. I didn't like the way the pulley on the generator looked so I made a new one.









it's always nice to have watch guts laying around in case you need small gears










and I finally got around to building one of the Adex's.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

doug you the jack of all trades :wow: 

he took apart a rolex....... :wow: 

do the casting yourself on that adex and make some money doug  

i call dibs on first set though :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 01:32 PM~20298404
> *doug you the jack of all trades  :wow:
> 
> he took apart a rolex.......  :wow:
> 
> do the casting yourself on that adex and make some money doug
> 
> i call dibs on first set though  :biggrin:
> *


first off, thanks :biggrin: 

second, better to have a good looking model on my shelf than a bootleg watch on my wrist :biggrin: 

third and forth, if I learn how to cast, I'll just send you free copies of everything I make! :wow:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 9 2011, 01:50 PM~20298466
> *first off, thanks :biggrin:
> 
> second, better to have a good looking model on my shelf than a bootleg watch on my wrist :biggrin:
> 
> third and forth, if I learn how to cast, I'll just send you free copies of everything I make! :wow:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## sinicle

Dear model Gods, if you could find it in your heart to mass produce these organ pipe speaker covers, that would be awesome! if it's all the same to you, I'd rather not make anymore!  Thanks, your friend Doug


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 9 2011, 11:44 PM~20301762
> *Dear model Gods, if you could find it in your heart to mass produce these organ pipe speaker covers, that would be awesome! if it's all the same to you, I'd rather not make anymore!   Thanks, your friend Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

those are sick


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 9 2011, 11:53 PM~20301803
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> those are sick
> *


thought you'd like those. NOW QUIT POSTIN PICS OF MY GIRLS ON OFF TOPIC!!! :angry:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 9 2011, 11:55 PM~20301813
> *thought you'd like those. NOW QUIT POSTIN PICS OF MY GIRLS ON OFF TOPIC!!! :angry:
> *


sharing is caring


----------



## sinicle

fuck it, she's a whore anyway! know the difference between a slut and a bitch? a slut will fuck everyone in the room. a bitch will fuck everyone BUT YOU!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 12:25 AM~20301902
> *fuck it, she's a whore anyway! know the difference between a slut and a bitch? a slut will fuck everyone in the room. a bitch will fuck everyone BUT YOU!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


double wrap :biggrin: 


thats why a bitch is bitch but a dog is a mans best friend


----------



## sinicle

:angry: no wonder it burns when I pee :uh:


----------



## sinicle

and she said she loved me..... :twak:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle+Apr 10 2011, 12:31 AM~20301930-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: no wonder it burns when I pee :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 12:32 AM~20301934
> *and she said she loved me..... :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

you's a trip dude.. diggin them organ speaker grills. need a pair for me spaceghost wagon


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle+Apr 9 2011, 11:44 PM~20301762-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dear model Gods, if you could find it in your heart to mass produce these organ pipe speaker covers, that would be awesome! if it's all the same to you, I'd rather not make anymore!   Thanks, your friend Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they come in the old revel 57 bel-air kit,, but they dont look as good as yours..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sinicle_@Apr 9 2011, 01:50 PM~20298466
> *first off, thanks :biggrin:
> 
> second, better to have a good looking model on my shelf than a bootleg watch on my wrist :biggrin:
> 
> third and forth, if I learn how to cast, I'll just send you free copies of everything I make! :wow:
> *


 what are waiting for? learn that shit. I need someone to make uptops and boots for 
all the cars can be chopped into verts...


----------



## sinicle

wasn't quite sure what to fill the whammy tank with that would look real, so why not just use 30wt non detergent? :biggrin: I guess I'll see if there's any adverse effects to the plastic, but I don't think there should be any? time will tell.







hope you guys like my carnival win work surface!
:roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 12 2011, 01:01 AM~20316270
> *wasn't quite sure what to fill the whammy tank with that would look real, so why not just use 30wt non detergent? :biggrin: I guess I'll see if there's any adverse effects to the plastic, but I don't think there should be any? time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like my carnival win work surface!
> :roflmao:
> *


Your sooo screwed. That shit is going to eat that plastic up.


----------



## sinicle

I'm too tired to sweat it tonight, I'll check in the morn. if it's bad I'll just flush the system and run H2O with food coloring


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 11 2011, 10:01 PM~20316270
> *wasn't quite sure what to fill the whammy tank with that would look real, so why not just use 30wt non detergent? :biggrin: I guess I'll see if there's any adverse effects to the plastic, but I don't think there should be any? time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like my carnival win work surface!
> :roflmao:
> *


 great great,, you should cast the batt's and the rack.. solenoids look good too.
i want to see what the adex is going to look like all hooked up..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 12 2011, 01:06 AM~20316311
> *I'm too tired to sweat it tonight, I'll check in the morn. if it's bad I'll just flush the system and run H2O with food coloring
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I'm just bullshittin. I have no idea if it will harm the plastic. What is it that you used to get the fluid in there?


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 11 2011, 10:09 PM~20316326
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm just bullshittin. I have no idea if it will harm the plastic. What is it that you used to get the fluid in there?
> *


syringe needle. my wife's a Sx Tech for an animal hospital (glorified dog nurse) so I get all kinds of weird shit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 12 2011, 01:13 AM~20316355
> *syringe needle. my wife's a Sx Tech for an animal hospital (glorified dog nurse) so I get all kinds of weird shit.
> *



:thumbsup: I also have a stockpile. GF has a blood clotting disorder so there on hand for me also.


----------



## sinicle

they come in handy for all types of shit (both the needles and the women :biggrin sucks about your girl, sorry


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 12 2011, 01:17 AM~20316382
> *they come in handy for all types of shit (both the needles and the women :biggrin sucks about your girl, sorry
> *


Yeah they do that's for sure. She has the tiny size needle. Good thing for her she only has to use the meds when she has to have surgery.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 11 2011, 10:17 PM~20316382
> *they come in handy for all types of shit (both the needles and the women :biggrin sucks about your girl, sorry
> *


X2 SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## machio

Nice work homie,detail is on another level..


----------



## sinicle

thanks to everyone for all the kind feedback! to be honest, I'm competitive to an almost manic level. and even though I rarely compete with anyone more than myself, after seein all the amazing talent on this site, I have no choice but to step my game up! if I don't I'll end up just watching everyone else's builds, sitting in the corner rocking myself like those orphans! :roflmao:


----------



## dfwr83

bad ass scratch buildin...im always scratch buildin myself. since i dont got da money to buy parts left an rite...so i gotta improvise to get wat i want. lol...i got my eye on dis thread...lot of good ideas. 
P.S. n turn...u want any ideas i got, jus let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 12 2011, 02:20 PM~20321114
> *bad ass scratch buildin...im always scratch buildin myself. since i dont got da money to buy parts left an rite...so i gotta improvise to get wat i want. lol...i got my eye on dis thread...lot of good ideas.
> P.S. n turn...u want any ideas i got, jus let me know. :biggrin:
> *


thanks man, but I prolly stole'em already! :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

I'm lazy as FUCK! but I did at least get my quick disconnects built. I'll do the touch up painting after they're wired into the setup.


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 13 2011, 02:16 PM~20329740
> *I'm lazy as FUCK! but I did at least get my quick disconnects built. I'll do the touch up painting after they're wired into the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU A MAD MAN.KEEP IT COMMIN.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 12 2011, 04:39 PM~20321270
> *thanks man, but I prolly stole'em already! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: witout askin me :uh: it'll b aight :roflmao: :tongue: im fool'n bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:11 PM~20330113
> *YOU A MAD MAN.KEEP IT COMMIN.
> *


x2 yea he loco.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 13 2011, 03:16 PM~20329740
> *I'm lazy as FUCK! but I did at least get my quick disconnects built. I'll do the touch up painting after they're wired into the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a sweet idea.. :cheesy: i may have to use this someday. :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys! what i used for the quick disconnects is this aluminum tubing. just cut it down to size, taper one side and glue a cut to fit pin in the other side. they function, :biggrin: but I think the wire might be too stiff to disconnect at shows


----------



## sinicle

I guess all I need is plumbing. install, and touch up paint. once I figure out the body color, the dumps will have matching candles and bottom access squares. not sure about the slowdowns...I may make something else.








what am I missing?.........bracing rods for the tank! back to the bench! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKS GREAT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

and so far there hasn't been adverse effects from the oil, it's still sealed :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 15 2011, 01:56 PM~20346947
> *and so far there hasn't been adverse effects from the oil, it's still sealed :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit doug i gotta take notes


----------



## sinicle

still not perfect, but looks much better :dunno:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 15 2011, 03:21 PM~20347070
> *still not perfect, but looks much better :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw man, that looks great. pump is frikkin awesome too.


----------



## sinicle

even though I'm running 26ga aluminum for the hardlines on the setup, it still needs fittings to look right. got most of the fittings done for the rear pump, I still got 2 more 90's to build for the side return ports. this is just a mock up to check for fit.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 18 2011, 05:12 PM~20367342
> *even though I'm running 26ga aluminum for the hardlines on the setup, it still needs fittings to look right. got most of the fittings done for the rear pump, I still got 2 more 90's to build for the side return ports. this is just a mock up to check for fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this tiny detail stuff!! Excellent job!


----------



## machio

Top knotch work homie,got the dump setups on lock..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 15 2011, 03:49 PM~20346914
> *I guess all I need is plumbing. install, and touch up paint. once I figure out the body color, the dumps will have matching candles and bottom access squares. not sure about the slowdowns...I may make something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what am I missing?.........bracing rods for the tank! back to the bench! :biggrin:
> *


U do some great detail parts homie :wow: :thumbsup:
I
luv tha wammy pump i wanna make one for my 64


----------



## dfwr83

bad ass whammy pump bro'...Hydro got me into wantin to make one too. hope u dont mind if i take some ideas off urs... :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 19 2011, 05:36 PM~20375052
> *bad ass whammy pump bro'...Hydro got me into wantin to make one too. hope u dont mind if i take some ideas off urs... :wow:  :wow:
> *


How much to make me one master d. 
Let me know Ill get the supplies if u don't have any more.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## dfwr83

Welcome to da L.U.G.K. family bro'... :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Welcome to da Fam homie,


----------



## TINGOS

WELCOME ONCE AGAIN BIG HOMIE.LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

Welcome bro!!! We are happy to have you as part of the fam. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

Having a builder of your caliber is a privilege and honor... Welcome to the family!


----------



## sinicle

thanks for the praises and the welcomes! :biggrin: I wouldn't be doing shit if it wasn't for all your guy's inspiration!


----------



## Sleepy2368

Damn nice work homie.. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this topic, not only to see the finished product, but for the tech tips too :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

to do the elbow fittings (90's) just use a paperclip, they already have two sides that are flat.









I recommend magnetizing all your tools, it helps a lot in holding onto small metal pieces. if you've never done this, just take a strong magnet and slide it across your tools in one direction. I do it with tweezers, needle nose pliers, screwdrivers, ect










after you bend a 90 in the paperclip, hold it sideways with the end of your pliers with the round side of the clip out










after grinding both sides down, now just grind the lengths down to scale.










see? not too tricky, just tiny. for every one I make, I lose three in the building process! :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 11:27 AM~20380992
> *to do the elbow fittings (90's) just use a paperclip, they already have two sides that are flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend magnetizing all your tools, it helps a lot in holding onto small metal pieces. if you've never done this, just take a strong magnet and slide it across your tools in one direction. I do it with tweezers, needle nose pliers, screwdrivers, ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after you bend a 90 in the paperclip, hold it sideways with the end of your pliers with the round side of the clip out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after grinding both sides down, now just grind the lengths down to scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see? not too tricky, just tiny. for every one I make, I lose three in the building process! :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

welcome To the Fam bro!!

the elbow fittings look tight homie :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 20 2011, 08:07 AM~20380079
> *Having a builder of your caliber is a privilege and honor... Welcome to the family!
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 4 2011, 01:25 PM~20256681
> *I decided to use some scrap 14ga. just split it open, splay out the wires and paint any color you want. twist a few together to make thicker cables/wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick a pin into your table and.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiny ass pig tails! :biggrin:
> 
> now just cut to fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn homie was checking out you thread damn you got mad skills homie nice work up in here glad to have you in the fam homie!


----------



## sinicle

DISCLAIMER: THIS IS JUST A TEST RUN. I could have waited for the paint to dry on the buttons before installing them, but patience is a virtue I rarely have. and I'm not happy with the way the wrinkles are meeting up with the against the welt...I'm gonna scrap it and start over


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 09:35 PM~20385634
> *DISCLAIMER: THIS IS JUST A TEST RUN. I could have waited for the paint to dry on the buttons before installing them, but patience is a virtue I rarely have. and I'm not happy with the way the wrinkles are meeting up with the against the welt...I'm gonna scrap it and start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks killer already! Can't wait to see the re-done piece. Keep at it, bro!


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 19 2011, 04:09 PM~20375256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA! THAT'S FUUCCKKED UP!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 09:35 PM~20385634
> *DISCLAIMER: THIS IS JUST A TEST RUN. I could have waited for the paint to dry on the buttons before installing them, but patience is a virtue I rarely have. and I'm not happy with the way the wrinkles are meeting up with the against the welt...I'm gonna scrap it and start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL... SIN... I was showing my wife this pic...and the only thing she could say was..."uhhh babe your friend needs manicure" LOL.... wives... they are something else.... But they look great! I wanted to do something like that, and I actually got around to painting all the pins for the button tucks, but that's as far as I've gotten, Great to talk to you today... I'll holler at you tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 20 2011, 08:48 PM~20385755
> *LOL... SIN... I was showing my wife this pic...and the only thing she could say was..."uhhh babe your friend needs manicure" LOL.... wives... they are something else.... But they look great! I wanted to do something like that, and I actually got around to painting all the pins for the button tucks, but that's as far as I've gotten, Great to talk to you today... I'll holler at you tomorrow. :thumbsup:
> *


haha! tell her I do automotive upholstery for a living and one of the first things I learned is to keep left my thumb nail a little long so I can get at the bobbin release on my machine. and don't mind the dirt under it, working on classic cars is NEVER a clean affair, no matter how nice they are! :biggrin: yeah, it was nice to put a voice to a name tonight. talk to you soon


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 08:35 PM~20385634
> *DISCLAIMER: THIS IS JUST A TEST RUN. I could have waited for the paint to dry on the buttons before installing them, but patience is a virtue I rarely have. and I'm not happy with the way the wrinkles are meeting up with the against the welt...I'm gonna scrap it and start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn fuckin bad ass bro you got mad skills! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moze

:wow: Man you do some really nice detailed work, keep it up!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 10:01 PM~20385874
> *haha! tell her I do automotive upholstery for a living and one of the first things I learned is to keep left my thumb nail a little long so I can get at the bobbin release on my machine. and don't mind the dirt under it, working on classic cars is NEVER a clean affair, no matter how nice they are! :biggrin: yeah, it was nice to put a voice to a name tonight. talk to you soon
> *


Nah bro, she's just kidding! She's like that. LOL 

She just does it to give me a hard time. Gotta love her  :ugh:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 20 2011, 09:07 PM~20385927
> *Nah bro, she's just kidding! She's like that. LOL
> 
> She just does it to give me a hard time. Gotta love her    :ugh:
> *


believe me, I know. my wife's born and raised in T.J.! if there's ONE thing she's REALLY good at, it's giving me a hard time! :uh: :biggrin: 


ok, I guess there's a couple other things she's good at...I did marry her for a reason! haha


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 20 2011, 10:35 PM~20385634
> *DISCLAIMER: THIS IS JUST A TEST RUN. I could have waited for the paint to dry on the buttons before installing them, but patience is a virtue I rarely have. and I'm not happy with the way the wrinkles are meeting up with the against the welt...I'm gonna scrap it and start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dis is lookin really good bro'...idk if dis would help. since ur able to indent da lines wit a pair of scissors...maybe use a pair wit a pointed end. dat way u can indent da foam wit da point...den use permanent markers to color da top of da button den insert it. 

jus a suggestions bro'...u know wat ur doin since dat is wat u do for a trade. :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 21 2011, 12:48 AM~20387103
> *dis is lookin really good bro'...idk if dis would help. since ur able to indent da lines wit a pair of scissors...maybe use a pair wit a pointed end. dat way u can indent da foam wit da point...den use permanent markers to color da top of da button den insert it.
> 
> jus a suggestions bro'...u know wat ur doin since dat is wat u do for a trade.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks D. the way I do it, is I lay the "button tuck" portion first, then slice the foam with a blade. at the intersecting lines where the button will go, I take a needle punch and push through the foam and indent the plastic under the foam. then remove the foam and drill out the holes where the buttons will go. then re install the button tuck portion and inert the pins/buttons. I do it that way to insure my button patterns will be consistent. the part I don't like is where the wrinkled portion that wraps the bolster (edge of the seat) is meeting up against the blue welt that separates the buttons and wrinkles. it's gaping in the corners. I'll do a play by play how to after I get it figured out :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 21 2011, 08:20 AM~20387902
> *thanks D. the way I do it, is I lay the "button tuck" portion first, then slice the foam with a blade. at the intersecting lines where the button will go, I take a needle punch and push through the foam and indent the plastic under the foam. then remove the foam and drill out the holes where the buttons will go. then re install the button tuck portion and inert the pins/buttons. I do it that way to insure my button patterns will be consistent. the part I don't like is where the wrinkled portion that wraps the bolster (edge of the seat) is meeting up against the blue welt that separates the buttons and wrinkles. it's gaping in the corners. I'll do a play by play how to after I get it figured out :thumbsup:
> *


Well how about using a different material for the wrinkle... a really fine thin material, like a matte silk that isn't shiny, or lycra... I've been playing around with different material, and I really like cotton/stretch material from like Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic shirts... it's really thin and has some give since it's stretchy... I've got a handful of old shirts that I bought years ago when I was working there, and the best part is you can dye them to whatever color you want... I'm using the material on a convertible top for a car, but have plenty if you want to try it, I've cut the shirts up into big squares to use as material... let me know if you want to give it a try....


----------



## TINGOS

CHANGING THE GAME,I LOVE IT. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: THAT SEAT IS AWSOME!!!!!!!!!! BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT ELSE U COME UP WITH :thumbsup:  
U GOT SKILLS !


----------



## dig_derange

^^^ what they said!

thinking outside the box man... inspirational shit!!


----------



## machio

Baller Status ,Homie came to play..no joke..


----------



## Hydrohype

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 21 2011, 08:09 AM~20388188
> *CHANGING THE GAME,I LOVE IT. :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


no no no! you're still the INTERIOR KING! I spend my life learning from masters like yourself! :worship:


----------



## IceMan555

This looks good.


----------



## richphotos

that seat looks bad ass!


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 21 2011, 07:33 AM~20387974
> *Well how about using a different material for the wrinkle... a really fine thin material, like a matte silk that isn't shiny, or lycra... I've been playing around with different material, and I really like cotton/stretch material from like Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic shirts... it's really thin and has some give since it's stretchy... I've got a handful of old shirts that I bought years ago when I was working there, and the best part is you can dye them to whatever color you want... I'm using the material on a convertible top for a car, but have plenty if you want to try it, I've cut the shirts up into big squares to use as material... let me know if you want to give it a try....
> *


if I go that route, I'll have to cover the whole thing with the same material. I can't have the button tuck one material and the wrinkles another que no?


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 21 2011, 10:32 PM~20393820
> *if I go that route, I'll have to cover the whole thing with the same material. I can't have the button tuck one material and the wrinkles another que no?
> *


of course you can.On the foam-you can use foam glue to lay it down.Also the same foam glue can be used over the foam,cause it dries up clear.Once it starts clearing up,bust out the fuzzy fur.  

So the answer is the words of the homie Biggdogg(simon limon)


----------



## 65rivi

Do your thing Sin!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 08:32 AM~20395455
> *Do your thing Sin!
> *


Here is your club badge... working on getting the t-shirts made....


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey homie! your cruzzer's got mailed yesterday... :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

A WEY,YOU MAKE ME PROUD TO BE YO FELLOW CLUB MEMBER.


----------



## sinicle

thanks TINGOS! I really appreciate that! I was hoping to get some progress done this weekend, but good ol' Jack Daniels was calling my name on friday. insted of hitting the bench, I been nursing a hangover since! :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## 65rivi

Nurse away my friend.. I think we all got a bit of that, but in my case, it was all Tequila baby!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 24 2011, 01:34 PM~20409094
> *thanks TINGOS! I really appreciate that! I was hoping to get some progress done this weekend, but good ol' Jack Daniels was calling my name on friday. insted of hitting the bench, I been nursing a hangover since!  :barf:  :roflmao:
> *


that about explains my weekend too


----------



## machio




----------



## sinicle

I hate to say it but I have to redesign my plumbing set up. it's cool though, cause now I have reason to do extended dumps and lines


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 27 2011, 08:57 PM~20434905
> *I hate to say it but I have to redesign my plumbing set up. it's cool though, cause now I have reason to do extended dumps and lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 27 2011, 08:57 PM~20434905
> *I hate to say it but I have to redesign my plumbing set up. it's cool though, cause now I have reason to do extended dumps and lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL I like them silo's great detailing touch !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 27 2011, 06:57 PM~20434905
> *I hate to say it but I have to redesign my plumbing set up. it's cool though, cause now I have reason to do extended dumps and lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie you be getting down with the detailing much props!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420: :420: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 27 2011, 06:57 PM~20434905
> *I hate to say it but I have to redesign my plumbing set up. it's cool though, cause now I have reason to do extended dumps and lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gee thanks,,,,  lol
It looks really good sin...


----------



## sinicle

thanks everyone for the feedback :biggrin: 
markie, did you get the text I sent you? either way, I'm gonna try to get your package out today. I just been working my ass off this week, haven't much time for anything.


----------



## dig_derange

Looks CLEAN dude.. nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

got a little bit of time in tonight. got the fittings on the back pump and figured out the hard line design, just got to finish bending them and install dumps and lines.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 28 2011, 11:30 PM~20444652
> *got a little bit of time in tonight. got the fittings on the back pump and figured out the hard line design, just got to finish bending them and install dumps and lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin really good bro'... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 28 2011, 11:30 PM~20444652
> *got a little bit of time in tonight. got the fittings on the back pump and figured out the hard line design, just got to finish bending them and install dumps and lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Keeps getting better and better :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 28 2011, 07:18 AM~20438567
> *thanks everyone for the feedback :biggrin:
> markie, did you get the text I sent you? either way, I'm gonna try to get your package out today. I just been working my ass off this week, haven't much time for anything.
> *


 unless I am building? I sometimes cant read my text, because i never have my 
glass's on..  the set up looks really good.. I did know those tubes where 
check valve's untill just now.. they look just like parker check valves..
real cool..


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2011, 10:14 PM~20445076
> *unless I am building? I sometimes cant read my text, because i never have my
> glass's on..    the set up looks really good.. I did know those tubes where
> check valve's untill just now.. they look just like parker check valves..
> real cool..
> *


exactly what I was going for :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 28 2011, 10:19 PM~20445119
> *exactly what I was going for :biggrin:
> *


yea, it's amazing that anybody can read my shit? when I type i leave out words..

what I mean to say was ( I did NOT know) lol those were check valve's
until you assembled them... (I know its no big deal) but i hate when I do that,,lol


----------



## sinicle

it's cool hydro, you're a fucking English teacher compared to my wife! I swear there's full sentences that come out her mouth where MAYBE one word makes sense! I attribute our lasting relationship to our inability to communicate, I don't understand what she's saying when she's being a bitch and she has no concept of American smartass humor!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good fam! :wave: :420:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 29 2011, 03:25 PM~20448920
> *it's cool hydro, you're a fucking English teacher compared to my wife! I swear there's full sentences that come out her mouth where MAYBE one word makes sense! I attribute our lasting relationship to our inability to communicate, I don't understand what she's saying when she's being a bitch and she has no concept of American smartass humor!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 29 2011, 02:25 PM~20448920
> *it's cool hydro, you're a fucking English teacher compared to my wife! I swear there's full sentences that come out her mouth where MAYBE one word makes sense! I attribute our lasting relationship to our inability to communicate, I don't understand what she's saying when she's being a bitch and she has no concept of American smartass humor!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: my ex, had the funniest way of saying
(no izz not what ever) when ever I would say (what ever) she sounded like 
a pint size Penelope Cruz...


----------



## TINGOS

what it do?que onda wey.


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 07:14 AM~20528635
> *what it do?que onda wey.
> *


nada carnal. oh wait! the wifey surprised me yesterday. when I got home these were on the kitchen counter! :biggrin: guess she does listen to my nonsensical rambling! "Now you can make those color bar things!" she says.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 12 2011, 07:27 PM~20541266
> *nada carnal. oh wait! the wifey surprised me yesterday. when I got home these were on the kitchen counter! :biggrin: guess she does listen to my nonsensical rambling! "Now you can make those color bar things!" she says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cool wife.. I guess I got lazy, I told myself that everything convertible and everything with a sunroof from 76 on back should and would have a color bar...


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 12 2011, 09:27 PM~20541266
> *nada carnal. oh wait! the wifey surprised me yesterday. when I got home these were on the kitchen counter! :biggrin: guess she does listen to my nonsensical rambling! "Now you can make those color bar things!" she says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool...i know wit ur skillz bro', u'll have one of dem light set up n no time. :wow: :wow:


----------



## sinicle

true dat hydro! and thanks dfwr83


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 12 2011, 08:27 PM~20541266
> *nada carnal. oh wait! the wifey surprised me yesterday. when I got home these were on the kitchen counter! :biggrin: guess she does listen to my nonsensical rambling! "Now you can make those color bar things!" she says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the hey.I cant wait to see this.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 12 2011, 08:27 PM~20541266
> *nada carnal. oh wait! the wifey surprised me yesterday. when I got home these were on the kitchen counter! :biggrin: guess she does listen to my nonsensical rambling! "Now you can make those color bar things!" she says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Sin! Can't wait to see this! 

What's good bro! It's been a minute, hope all is well!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 12 2011, 07:27 PM~20541266
> *nada carnal. oh wait! the wifey surprised me yesterday. when I got home these were on the kitchen counter! :biggrin: guess she does listen to my nonsensical rambling! "Now you can make those color bar things!" she says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see what you come up with! Looks like you got these from the same Ebayer...I recognise his handwriting. :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 13 2011, 09:45 AM~20545339
> *Can't wait to see what you come up with! Looks like you got these from the same Ebayer...I recognise his handwriting. :biggrin:
> *


all thanks to you, and you alone! :worship: without the old "how to" you put up, I'd be lost!!!!! thanks again for sharing ideas :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 13 2011, 07:20 AM~20544543
> *Nice Sin! Can't wait to see this!
> 
> What's good bro! It's been a minute, hope all is well!
> *


I'm good man, you? I just been busy as hell lately, it's planting season where I live :420: not much of a smoker myself but in my area it's BIG business that pays well. don't leave much time for the bench though


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 13 2011, 09:59 AM~20545411
> *I'm good man, you? I just been busy as hell lately, it's planting season where I live :420: not much of a smoker myself but in my area it's BIG business that pays well. don't leave much time for the bench though
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :420: :420: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 12 2011, 08:27 PM~20541266
> *nada carnal. oh wait! the wifey surprised me yesterday. when I got home these were on the kitchen counter! :biggrin: guess she does listen to my nonsensical rambling! "Now you can make those color bar things!" she says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 13 2011, 09:59 AM~20545411
> *I'm good man, you? I just been busy as hell lately, it's planting season where I live :420: not much of a smoker myself but in my area it's BIG business that pays well. don't leave much time for the bench though
> *


 planting season? :wow: Im trying to have a green thumb myself this year.. 
i got a few things in the ground now..  and i am waiting for some 
magic beans from Maui, and Amsterdam as I speak... I am not a big smoker either.
my last time was two weeks ago at young hoggs house... and the time before that 
was a month ago...


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 13 2011, 10:59 AM~20545411
> *I'm good man, you? I just been busy as hell lately, it's planting season where I live :420: not much of a smoker myself but in my area it's BIG business that pays well. don't leave much time for the bench though
> *


Handle you business bro! The bench ain't going nowhere!


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 13 2011, 01:28 PM~20546642
> *Handle you business bro! The bench ain't going nowhere!
> *


thanks rivi, it's like school though, I'm only cheating myself! I just need to better delegate my time :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

THANK YOU J FOR THE HOW TO!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

good stuff brother Sin..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 21 2011, 03:17 AM~20597886
> *good stuff brother Sin..
> *


X2 ......


----------



## TINGOS

AW HELL,MASTER MIND AT WORK.GET HER DONE WEY


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey Sin: help a brotha out..
Post up a Picture of something... a mock up, or progress pic. anything..
Pictures Roll Call.... :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

YES SIR! :biggrin: not a lot to report. aside from the color bars, I decided to try my hand at painting. I used a spare phone case as my test subject







came out ok


a little more model related, I got the return hardline installed on the front pump


----------



## 65rivi

Looking Firme!


----------



## COAST2COAST

setups lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

It goes down quite nicely up in here!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2011, 08:51 PM~20606952
> *It goes down quite nicely up in here!!
> *


 yes it does... nice color on the phone case.. and the trunk set up looks 
real as fuck...
way to go Sin.. :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Dam Homie,that setup is on a whole nother level.. :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

thanks everyone! :biggrin: really appreciate the comps! I was gonna hold out on pics of the setup till it was complete but sargent Markie made me do roll call!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 22 2011, 05:18 PM~20604902
> *YES SIR! :biggrin:  not a lot to report. aside from the color bars, I decided to try my hand at painting. I used a spare phone case as my test subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came out ok
> a little more model related, I got the return hardline installed on the front pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice color combo...an lovin the detail in that trunk killer work bro!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 23 2011, 08:28 AM~20609255
> *very nice color combo...an lovin the detail in that trunk killer work bro!
> *


x2!! paint came out clean dude


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 23 2011, 07:17 AM~20609193
> *thanks everyone! :biggrin: really appreciate the comps! I was gonna hold out on pics of the setup till it was complete but sargent Markie made me do roll call!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 23 2011, 12:22 PM~20610244
> *x2!! paint came out clean dude
> *


x3 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 22 2011, 03:18 PM~20604902
> *YES SIR! :biggrin:  not a lot to report. aside from the color bars, I decided to try my hand at painting. I used a spare phone case as my test subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came out ok
> a little more model related, I got the return hardline installed on the front pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie diggin that set up its off tha hook much props :wow: :wow: !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420: :420:  :drama:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 22 2011, 05:18 PM~20604902
> *YES SIR! :biggrin:  not a lot to report. aside from the color bars, I decided to try my hand at painting. I used a spare phone case as my test subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came out ok
> a little more model related, I got the return hardline installed on the front pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always off da hook :worship: Master :worship: Sin bro'... :wow: :wow:


----------



## sinicle

thanks for all the feedback  

I felt like cutting


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 25 2011, 09:54 PM~20630614
> *thanks for all the feedback
> 
> I felt like cutting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 good job on the 60, Mr Sin.. getting past that wing window is no easy task..


----------



## sinicle

tru dat!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 22 2011, 04:18 PM~20604902
> *YES SIR! :biggrin:  not a lot to report. aside from the color bars, I decided to try my hand at painting. I used a spare phone case as my test subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came out ok
> a little more model related, I got the return hardline installed on the front pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD DETAIL WORK SIN-YOU GONNA PUT IT DOWN WITH YO DETAIL WEY.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 25 2011, 09:54 PM~20630614
> *thanks for all the feedback
> 
> I felt like cutting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :420: :420:  :drama:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@May 25 2011, 11:54 PM~20630614
> *thanks for all the feedback
> 
> I felt like cutting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

can't have an old school without a phantom grill









and you can't have a phantom grill without rectangle headlights









doing the whole thing in aluminum tubing


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

looking good doug


----------



## OFDatTX

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> looking good doug


x2 :wow: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys, I'll post more of the grill when I get more material. whats up SPL1T? how ya been?


----------



## dig_derange

that grill is gonna be sick dude!!


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> that grill is gonna be sick dude!!


 HA! I hope! never tried making one before. so far, I'm having trouble with the insert. I couldn't find any 1/32 aluminum tubing so I went with piano wire but it doesn't want to solder:angry: I may have to scrap the idea of making it ALL out of metal and just using .030 styrene rods for the insert.


----------



## sinicle

I'm just going with styrene rods, the soldering proved too difficult for me. I saw someone do this a while ago but I never got around to trying it myself before now. just lay all your rods out on a piece of tape (sticky side up) all next to each other. then remove every other one to leave a gap in between the ones you leave. then glue a couple support rods vertically to keep'em in place. then just trace out the shape of the opening that you want to fill.











































it still needs a final sanding before paint, but all in all, I like the way it turned out:cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> I'm just going with styrene rods, the soldering proved too difficult for me. I saw someone do this a while ago but I never got around to trying it myself before now. just lay all your rods out on a piece of tape (sticky side up) all next to each other. then remove every other one to leave a gap in between the ones you leave. then glue a couple support rods vertically to keep'em in place. then just trace out the shape of the opening that you want to fill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it still needs a final sanding before paint, but all in all, I like the way it turned out:cheesy:


 great job on that grill sin..


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

just chilling trying to finish the wagon for the build off cutting it close hno:


----------



## sinicle

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> just chilling trying to finish the wagon for the build off cutting it close hno:


 TIC TOC TIC TOC! time's almost up for you guys! the blue on silver is looking good though!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

sinicle said:


> TIC TOC TIC TOC! time's almost up for you guys! the blue on silver is looking good though!


thanks


----------



## dfwr83

grill is sik Sin bro'...very clean work.:worship::thumbsup::drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> HA! I hope! never tried making one before. so far, I'm having trouble with the insert. I couldn't find any 1/32 aluminum tubing so I went with piano wire but it doesn't want to solder:angry: I may have to scrap the idea of making it ALL out of metal and just using .030 styrene rods for the insert.


 thats looking clean fam keep up tha good work!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::420::420::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

Oh chit,he at it again.you real creative sin-keep us on the edge of our chairs wey


----------



## sinicle

thanks fam


----------



## dig_derange

nice work on the grill homie. never seen that method before. I'll definitely remember that. Alclad that sucka & it's done!


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> nice work on the grill homie. never seen that method before. I'll definitely remember that. Alclad that sucka & it's done!


x2 that grill is tight homie :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> nice work on the grill homie. never seen that method before. I'll definitely remember that. Alclad that sucka & it's done!


 I got alclad. chrome and black but no airbrush:thumbsdown: can you brush that shit on?


----------



## 65rivi

great job sin!


----------



## hocknberry

fuck alclad! you could roll foil over them bars...or do it big and chrome tech?! either way, that grill came out killer SIN!!


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> fuck alclad! you could roll foil over them bars...or do it big and chrome tech?! either way, that grill came out killer SIN!!


 as always, thanks to everyone for the feedback yeah hock, I was thinking of foil (mainly cause I'm too cheap to buy an airbrush:rofl, I might just give it a try!


----------



## dig_derange

LOL. foil should work!


----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

so I was looking through blackbeard1's thread and I saw a chain steering wheel that he said he got from Pegasus. so I called them to see if they still make'em and no dice. FUCKERS! oh well, time for your crafty (and cheap)uncle sin to make his own! start out with a good length of small chain








when you cut the length for your steering wheel, keep the last linc (the one thats open) and just hook the other end onto it and close it to make a solid loop of chain. now place the loop on a sharpened pencil (to keep the circular shape) and solder all the lincs









fuck Pegasus for discontinuing their's but now not only do you get a more realistic chain steering wheel, you can make it as small as you want!









all that's left is to make the arms and center hub out of styrene or I'm pretty sure you can find a photo etch steering wheel kit with this part:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

bad ass Sin bro'...dem chain streein wheels r off da hook. how much u want for 4...?:x:
i also got a length of chain some where n my parts box if u want it...i prolly wont do anything wit it.


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> so I was looking through blackbeard1's thread and I saw a chain steering wheel that he said he got from Pegasus. so I called them to see if they still make'em and no dice. FUCKERS! oh well, time for your crafty (and cheap)uncle sin to make his own! start out with a good length of small chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you cut the length for your steering wheel, keep the last linc (the one thats open) and just hook the other end onto it and close it to make a solid loop of chain. now place the loop on a sharpened pencil (to keep the circular shape) and solder all the lincs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck Pegasus for discontinuing their's but now not only do you get a more realistic chain steering wheel, you can make it as small as you want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that's left is to make the arms and center hub out of styrene or I'm pretty sure you can find a photo etch steering wheel kit with this part:thumbsup:


 that wheel does look better than the pegusus one.. there is a tutorial somewhere that show's how you can make the other part of the wheel, out of the flat cut out of a 
aluminum can.. and it looks real as fuck... put that aluminum with your chain and it's a 
home run...


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> that wheel does look better than the pegusus one.. there is a tutorial somewhere that show's how you can make the other part of the wheel, out of the flat cut out of a
> aluminum can.. and it looks real as fuck... put that aluminum with your chain and it's a
> home run...


 any hints about where I might find such a thread?..........................I'm lazy


----------



## dig_derange

that's dope dude, you always dropping the cool scratchbuilt stuff.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

yo that chain is tight!! sweet work..im no good at soldering i guess i can try to ca glue the links.


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> that wheel does look better than the pegusus one.. there is a tutorial somewhere that show's how you can make the other part of the wheel, out of the flat cut out of a
> aluminum can.. and it looks real as fuck... put that aluminum with your chain and it's a
> home run...


 I couldn't find the thread you were talking about so I did it myself. I started with making a template out of styrene sheet so it would hold it's shape better








transfer the shape to your piece of aluminum







after you cut out the shape, use small drill bits to make the three holes on each arm (largest to smallest from bottom to top) and then just bend up the arms















now just glue the chain ring to the piece you just made and tada!!! your very own realistic (and cheap) chain steering wheel!


----------



## sinicle

I cut off a nail head to simulate the horn button


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:sick


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> I cut off a nail head to simulate the horn button


 that is exactly how the guy did it in that how to.. he made a templet out of cardboard and then drew it on the aluminum
and drilled the holes on the side.. the nail head is an excellent tuch.. fucken perfect.. you dont need the other thread,
you got it down... let me know if and when you start selling them? I will buy 3 of them for starters..
one chain. one with a black o-ring and one with a whilte 0-ring... great job Sin... 
now I know? (It was Perdition,,Charles who sent me the steering wheel how too link)


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

FUCK DAMN DOUG YOU JUST LIKE A SWISS ARMY KNIFE THAT JUST KEEPS COMING OUT WITH DIFFERENT THINGS :worship:


----------



## TINGOS

DAMN WEY,FOR YOU GETTING STUPID WITH IT.BADASS WORK WEY.


----------



## [email protected]

that steering wheels is sick! real nice work on that bro!


----------



## dig_derange

damn dude, impressive shit!! looks badass


----------



## sinicle

thanks again to everyone for looking. whoever wants a steering wheel, pm me your addy if I don't already got it.
@hydro:the sooner you get me the black and white O-rings, the sooner you get your steering wheels


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> I cut off a nail head to simulate the horn button


dat is jus sik bro'...better den wat i would of came up wit. :worship: Master Sinicle :worship:


----------



## sinicle

wanted to experiment a bit.......I really like the far left one. brings me back to the summer of fourth grade (1983). my best friends older brother had a wheel on his 1:1 that was CRAZY tiny! like the diameter of a cd!









even in my 1:1s I don't go over handspan


----------



## richphotos

awesome work, inspired me to build a billet wheel for this s-dime, will post pics when finished, Thanks!


----------



## sinicle

richphotos said:


> awesome work, inspired me to build a billet wheel for this s-dime, will post pics when finished, Thanks!


 can't wait to see it rich, and thanks!


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> wanted to experiment a bit.......I really like the far left one. brings me back to the summer of fourth grade (1983). my best friends older brother had a wheel on his 1:1 that was CRAZY tiny! like the diameter of a cd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even in my 1:1s I don't go over handspan



nombre homie they are badass am need u to make me some. how much?


----------



## dig_derange

GANGSTA!!


----------



## Hydrohype

OFDatTX said:


> nombre homie they are badass am need u to make me some. how much?


 Post up a video. I love to see this switch get hit.. you dont have to hop.
I am like a kid, I just love to see the car raise up..and then lay down...
it never gets old to me..


----------



## machio

That's. Sick homie,lots of detail...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> wanted to experiment a bit.......I really like the far left one. brings me back to the summer of fourth grade (1983). my best friends older brother had a wheel on his 1:1 that was CRAZY tiny! like the diameter of a cd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even in my 1:1s I don't go over handspan


 dats wuz up homie those look clean as fuck nice work bro!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> wanted to experiment a bit.......I really like the far left one. brings me back to the summer of fourth grade (1983). my best friends older brother had a wheel on his 1:1 that was CRAZY tiny! like the diameter of a cd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even in my 1:1s I don't go over handspan


CAN I VOLUNTEER WITH YOUR EXPERIMENT & PUT ONE ON MY MODELS?THEM HOLES LOOK TIGHT WEY.MASTERMIND IS A SIN OF BITCH.BADASS WORK WEY.


----------



## 65rivi

Those are just dope!


----------



## sinicle

thanks fam! of course TINGOS, I'll send one to whoever wants one. just send me your addy if I don't already got it and let me know if you want it a specific diameter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> thanks fam! of course TINGOS, I'll send one to whoever wants one. just send me your addy if I don't already got it and let me know if you want it a specific diameter.:thumbsup:


 the size's are perfect.. whats up dude? I cant build today..
just sitting around..


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> the size's are perfect.. whats up dude? I cant build today..
> just sitting around..


 I called you earlier fool! I have a car show meeting to go to right now, but after that I'll hit you up


----------



## sinicle

Finally got the time to make the rest of the return lines















I got to hand it to the guys who do 1:1 hardlines, it can be tricky getting everything symetrical!:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## gseeds

even in my 1:1s I don't go over handspan














[/QUOTE]

hey doug dont mean to hijack your tread but the hand on the wheel pic made me think of a picture takin when i was 16 of my hand on my wheel in my 57 chevy,thought you mite like it.


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> Finally got the time to make the rest of the return lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to hand it to the guys who do 1:1 hardlines, it can be tricky getting everything symetrical!:worship::worship::worship:


 THAT SHIT IS TEN ON SCALE OF 1 TO 10.. ABSOLUTELY CLEAN AND ON SCALE..


----------



## jimbo

Baddass work Sin!! :wow:


----------



## sinicle

@Gary: THANK YOU FOR POSTING THAT PIC!!! before I started posting in the model section, I spent almost all my LIL time checking the old school pics in the post your rides section! That is an awesome picture!!! I love that shit!!!

@hydro: thanks man! As always I appreciate the feedback! When you get a chance, give me a call


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> Finally got the time to make the rest of the return lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to hand it to the guys who do 1:1 hardlines, it can be tricky getting everything symetrical!:worship::worship::worship:


pump is off da hook Sin bro'...bad ass detail!!!:wow::worship::run::drama:


----------



## sinicle

thanks D, thanks jimbo


----------



## sinicle

I got a little work done on the batteries. got the terminals made and the main wiring done on the right bank. I've seen the PE terminals, and although they look good, they're the type of terminal that's on the engine battery. I've mostly seen these type









so I made mine out of styrene rods. just took a pair of toothless needlenose, heated them up, and smashed the rod. cut the smashed part in half, round the edges of the flat end, drill a hole, and cut to fit. there's a couple on the bench that aren't connected.


----------



## machio

Sick work Sin,very creative .wammi pump on another level also.


----------



## dig_derange

machio said:


> Sick work Sin,very creative .wammi pump on another level also.


x2!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

x3 fuckin clean love how you get down on your detail homie much props!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::drama::worship:


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> x3 fuckin clean love how you get down on your detail homie much props!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::drama::worship:


 thanks Johnny, means a lot


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> x3 fuckin clean love how you get down on your detail homie much props!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::drama::worship:


X4 Sin bro'...details r off da hook as always.:thumbsup::worship::nicoderm::run::drama:


----------



## sinicle

FINALLY THE SETUP IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!! (ok, I still need to put the pig tails back on the solenoids. but other than that...) IT'S FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

damn!!! details are 2nd to none homie, no bullshit!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> FINALLY THE SETUP IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!! (ok, I still need to put the pig tails back on the solenoids. but other than that...) IT'S FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!


daaaaaaaamn sin you got down homie much props!!!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420:uffin::worship::drama:


----------



## gseeds

sinicle said:


> FINALLY THE SETUP IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!! (ok, I still need to put the pig tails back on the solenoids. but other than that...) IT'S FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!


very nice , i like the solenoids !


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> FINALLY THE SETUP IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!! (ok, I still need to put the pig tails back on the solenoids. but other than that...) IT'S FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!


BAD ASS!!!:wow::worship::loco::run::nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> FINALLY THE SETUP IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!! (ok, I still need to put the pig tails back on the solenoids. but other than that...) IT'S FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!


damn this is badass bro :thumbsup: love the detail on it


----------



## sinicle

thank all of you very much for all the positive feedback! it's always appreciated!!!

got to thinking, no true old school is complete without a chandelier!


----------



## LoLife4Life

sinicle said:


> thank all of you very much for all the positive feedback! it's always appreciated!!!
> 
> got to thinking, no true old school is complete without a chandelier!



Damn that's sweet was thinking of doing one for my glasshouse now ima try it what did u use??


----------



## customcoupe68

looks like a treble hook with jewels on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sinicle said:


> thank all of you very much for all the positive feedback! it's always appreciated!!!
> 
> got to thinking, no true old school is complete without a chandelier!





sinicle said:


> FINALLY THE SETUP IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!! (ok, I still need to put the pig tails back on the solenoids. but other than that...) IT'S FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!





sinicle said:


> I got a little work done on the batteries. got the terminals made and the main wiring done on the right bank. I've seen the PE terminals, and although they look good, they're the type of terminal that's on the engine battery. I've mostly seen these type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I made mine out of styrene rods. just took a pair of toothless needlenose, heated them up, and smashed the rod. cut the smashed part in half, round the edges of the flat end, drill a hole, and cut to fit. there's a couple on the bench that aren't connected.


Homie you got some *SICK *skills bro ! Keep us posted !


----------



## sinicle

LoLife4Life said:


> Damn that's sweet was thinking of doing one for my glasshouse now ima try it what did u use??


Thanks man. yeah, customcoupe68, your right. I did try to make it from wire but it just ended up looking like a treble hook anyway, so I scraped it and just used treble hooks. It's two of them( one slightly smaller than the other) soldered together with tiny ass glass beads. Thanks a lot Trend, means a lot coming from a big dog like yourself!


----------



## machio

This is the coldest set up I've seen,no dout.


----------



## darkside customs

The setup came out sick and I am diggin the chandilier....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

sinicle said:


> FINALLY THE SETUP IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!! (ok, I still need to put the pig tails back on the solenoids. but other than that...) IT'S FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just let me know when you need my address to send this to me!  






:roflmao: Ok, even I know that's far fetched. :roflmao: Oh, and that Chandelier is bad ass bro! No joke. Not my cup of tea, but details are BAD ASS!! Nice work  

Oh yeah, and the how to on the battery cables is bad ass! Thanks for the tips


----------



## sinicle

about a month ago, my cousin sends me an e-mail with a picture of a 66 Galaxie. Saying this was her first car, how much she misses it, bla bla... so I decided to surprise her by building a replica of said car for her birthday. I recently found out it's on July 17! so this is going to be an intermission of sorts. I don't like to do more than one car at a time (I tend to lose focus), but this is an exception. I've been getting as much info about the car as I can from her husband and referencing 66 Galaxies off the web. Gary Seeds hooked me up with the kit (thanks again man!) and I started on the FEW mods I'm going to do. this is mostly going to be a box build with some personal touches to make it a true replica.









one of the touches is she had a big dent in the center of the driver's door









another is she lost her key so she had a spoon in the ignition!........I love my family!









as soon as I can find a decent one, I'm gonna have dig make me a decal of a picture of her and her husband when she owned the car and put it on the dash.


----------



## dig_derange

that's awesome. spoon is a trip dude


----------



## Scur-rape-init

This should be interesting!


----------



## OFDatTX

the setup looks tight homie u did a great job homie :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

great work Sin...no doubt at all, super detail...


----------



## sinicle

got some work done on the galaxie motor. I was only gonna wire the plugs, but in order to do that it needs a decent coil. I think there's one molded in the firewall, but it sucks if thats what it is. so I made one and this way I can put it in the stock location


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> got some work done on the galaxie motor. I was only gonna wire the plugs, but in order to do that it needs a decent coil. I think there's one molded in the firewall, but it sucks if thats what it is. so I made one and this way I can put it in the stock location


always bad ass details bro'...:worship::h5::nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> got some work done on the galaxie motor. I was only gonna wire the plugs, but in order to do that it needs a decent coil. I think there's one molded in the firewall, but it sucks if thats what it is. so I made one and this way I can put it in the stock location


 thats great work Sin..


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys! that's it for this engine though, no throttle linkage, fuel lines, ect...I just got to keep repeating "box build" "box build"!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:thumbsup:Tight work!!!uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

DANG SIN-DETAIL MASTERMIND.GREAT WORK WEY


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice work in this thread homie ! Good detailing !


----------



## customcoupe68

nice attention to detail on this build, should be interesting!!!!

:drama:


----------



## sinicle

thanks for the feedback! I'm just trying to fit in...:0


----------



## dig_derange

:thumbsup: that looks great man, your cousin is gonna love this.


----------



## machio

Nice replica homie,you should ask dig to make u the same licence plate as the original also.


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> Nice replica homie,you should ask dig to make u the same licence plate as the original also.


 I know! I been trying to get the plate #, but my cousin's husband can't find any pics of them or paper work saying what the plates were:dunno:. I'll just leave'em blank and if they figure out what they were, I'll send'em the plates to put on....all I can do, I guess.


----------



## dig_derange

I can still draw up some generic plates for it. Cali? like what year were the plates from? blue, the 80's ones like on Back to the Future...?


----------



## sinicle

I felt like experimenting with weathering. by simulating ripped upholstery. what do you think? (never mind the colors. I used light and dark for contrast purposes only)








all feedback as always is greatly appreciated


----------



## Tonioseven

I need to go through this thread from page 1!! GREAT stuff in here, man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> I felt like experimenting with weathering. by simulating ripped upholstery. what do you think? (never mind the colors. I used light and dark for contrast purposes only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all feedback as always is greatly appreciated


DAMN!!! dat seat looks real bro'...all stitched up wit a tear n da middle of da seat. bad ass work Sin bro'...:worship::loco::run::drama::nicoderm:


----------



## dig_derange

shit is crazy dude!


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


> I felt like experimenting with weathering. by simulating ripped upholstery. what do you think? (never mind the colors. I used light and dark for contrast purposes only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all feedback as always is greatly appreciated


thats pretty bad ass


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

sinicle said:


> I felt like experimenting with weathering. by simulating ripped upholstery. what do you think? (never mind the colors. I used light and dark for contrast purposes only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all feedback as always is greatly appreciated


That looks sick!!! I'm not really into the weathering stuff, but that looks real!!


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys! I recently read about that trick in some magazine and wanted to try it out. just take a stock seat and with an exacto, scribe along a seam, the way you'd do a door. but don't cut all the way through. then gouge out the cuts making them wider. after you've opened them up enough, cover the whole insert section with BMF. press the BMF into all the lines, seams, and crevices. but NOT the opening you made on the seat. slice into the BMF following the seam lines and peel up the foil to reveal the hole you made. paint it what ever color you want the upholstery to be. easy as hell, that was my first attempt. sorry I didn't post how-to pics....:420: I will when I do another one.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> I felt like experimenting with weathering. by simulating ripped upholstery. what do you think? (never mind the colors. I used light and dark for contrast purposes only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all feedback as always is greatly appreciated


 that looks good bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That rip in the seats looks dead on good job ! Most seats after 1975 use a yellow or a green foam ! So the color is perfect !


----------



## sinicle

Minidreams Inc. said:


> That rip in the seats looks dead on good job ! Most seats after 1975 use a yellow or a green foam ! So the color is perfect !


 thanks mini! I do auto upholstery, I've seen my fair share of rips so I had lots of mental reference pics to go by! haha! the foam color was a mix of colors. I used white, yellow, tan and rust. I mixed the yellow and white first to an even color, then added the others, but didn't mix the tan and rust too good to try to simulate the staining that occurs on exposed foam. 

I got paint laid on the galaxie. still have to wet sand, do the vinyl top, foil and clear. I couldn't find a maroon to save my life! so I went with "Boyd Red" over a black base


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> thanks mini! I do auto upholstery, I've seen my fair share of rips so I had lots of mental reference pics to go by! haha! the foam color was a mix of colors. I used white, yellow, tan and rust. I mixed the yellow and white first to an even color, then added the others, but didn't mix the tan and rust too good to try to simulate the staining that occurs on exposed foam.
> 
> I got paint laid on the galaxie. still have to wet sand, do the vinyl top, foil and clear. I couldn't find a maroon to save my life! so I went with "Boyd Red" over a black base


lookin good Sin bro'...cant wait to c more on dis. all da details is gonna b off da hook...:wow::worship::nicoderm:


----------



## machio

Bad ass color sin,shit looks dope..


----------



## dig_derange

veery cool how you did the different colors and stains on the foam. coming along quick man. I'll get busy on your decals asap.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> BACK TO THE IMPALA! I cut apart the belt setup, I'm gonna make my own belt. I didn't like the way the pulley on the generator looked so I made a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's always nice to have watch guts laying around in case you need small gears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I finally got around to building one of the Adex's.


:wow: dam doug u took a part a rolex homie


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> :wow: dam doug u took a part a rolex homie


 :roflmao:when you ballin like this!!!!!!:roflmao:like I've said before: better to have a real build on your shelf, than a bootleg on your wrist!!!!!

I did have a nice Rollie at one time, an all white gold Submariner. but you know what they say: easy come, easy go.

got the start of the vinyl top going....hindsight being what it is, I would have done this different. the next top I do, I'm gonna lay out the trim and folds before ANY paint. oh well, live and learn















all I used was .030? styrene rods and sanded them down. I might just make the trim out of aluminum.:dunno:


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> :roflmao:when you ballin like this!!!!!!:roflmao:like I've said before: better to have a real build on your shelf, than a bootleg on your wrist!!!!!
> 
> I did have a nice Rollie at one time, an all white gold Submariner. but you know what they say: easy come, easy go.
> 
> got the start of the vinyl top going....hindsight being what it is, I would have done this different. the next top I do, I'm gonna lay out the trim and folds before ANY paint. oh well, live and learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I used was .030? styrene rods and sanded them down. I might just make the trim out of aluminum.:dunno:


:roflmao: I hear u homie. 

ride looking good homie :wow: :thumbsup: 
the aluminum trim would be a great idea to see


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> :roflmao: I hear u homie.
> 
> ride looking good homie :wow: :thumbsup:
> the aluminum trim would be a great idea to see


 thanks manwe'll see how it turns out. the top on the other hand came out GREAT (IMO)!!!! I read about this tip and tried it, amazed at the results!















I've heard of other methods like spraying the paint from like two feet away, ect. I can't say which method is best as this is the only top I've done to date and I chose this method. just mask off where you want your top. don't forget to make your top folds. spray the adhesive in passes. build it up to your liking. spray your top color. the paint when sprayed in light coats will help the adhesive dry.


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> :roflmao:when you ballin like this!!!!!!:roflmao:like I've said before: better to have a real build on your shelf, than a bootleg on your wrist!!!!!
> 
> I did have a nice Rollie at one time, an all white gold Submariner. but you know what they say: easy come, easy go.
> 
> got the start of the vinyl top going....hindsight being what it is, I would have done this different. the next top I do, I'm gonna lay out the trim and folds before ANY paint. oh well, live and learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I used was .030? styrene rods and sanded them down. I might just make the trim out of aluminum.:dunno:





sinicle said:


> thanks manwe'll see how it turns out. the top on the other hand came out GREAT (IMO)!!!! I read about this tip and tried it, amazed at the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of other methods like spraying the paint from like two feet away, ect. I can't say which method is best as this is the only top I've done to date and I chose this method. just mask off where you want your top. don't forget to make your top folds. spray the adhesive in passes. build it up to your liking. spray your top color. the paint when sprayed in light coats will help the adhesive dry.


can't stop Master Sin...build is off da hook bro'. like how dat top came out...its gonna b sik after u get through wit it.:wow::worship::nicoderm::run::drama:


----------



## sinicle

I've always built my models new, shiny,..... clean. i really didn't appreciate what goes into making something look old!!!!


----------



## gseeds

sinicle said:


> I've always built my models new, shiny,..... clean. i really didn't appreciate what goes into making something look old!!!!


motor looks cool !!!!!!!1


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> thanks manwe'll see how it turns out. the top on the other hand came out GREAT (IMO)!!!! I read about this tip and tried it, amazed at the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of other methods like spraying the paint from like two feet away, ect. I can't say which method is best as this is the only top I've done to date and I chose this method. just mask off where you want your top. don't forget to make your top folds. spray the adhesive in passes. build it up to your liking. spray your top color. the paint when sprayed in light coats will help the adhesive dry.


good idea!! came out nice SIN!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn that top looks sweet. I got a build coming up that includes a vinyl top..might use that method.


----------



## sinicle

got the shinny stuff done. now to do a final cleaning and dull coat. I got to keep in my head that I only got like 8 days before my deadlinehno:


----------



## machio

That top set it off,nice idea.


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> That top set it off,nice idea.


 thanks wey! to be honest, I never would have tried it if it wasn't on the 1:1!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> got the shinny stuff done. now to do a final cleaning and dull coat. I got to keep in my head that I only got like 8 days before my deadlinehno:


looks sweet wey :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Shit man, 8 days til deadline? I gotta hurry up n get u those decals. Just been crazy busy w/ work n haven't had time to set em up. I'll make some time for ya tho man


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> Shit man, 8 days til deadline? I gotta hurry up n get u those decals. Just been crazy busy w/ work n haven't had time to set em up. I'll make some time for ya tho man


 time flies! shit caught up with me too! :roflmao:so far though I'm on schedule...knock on wood. aside from a few minor details, the shell is done. only major area left is the interior, but that shouldn't prove too challenging. I hope


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> thanks manwe'll see how it turns out. the top on the other hand came out GREAT (IMO)!!!! I read about this tip and tried it, amazed at the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of other methods like spraying the paint from like two feet away, ect. I can't say which method is best as this is the only top I've done to date and I chose this method. just mask off where you want your top. don't forget to make your top folds. spray the adhesive in passes. build it up to your liking. spray your top color. the paint when sprayed in light coats will help the adhesive dry.


 supper great results on that top Sin...


----------



## TINGOS

thanks on the tips the other day Sin.good lookin out


----------



## gseeds

sinicle said:


> got the shinny stuff done. now to do a final cleaning and dull coat. I got to keep in my head that I only got like 8 days before my deadlinehno:


looks real cool doug, i dig your attention to detail !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !!1


----------



## OFDatTX

Looks good homie much props!!


----------



## sinicle

@ hydro: thanks man! that is the first vinyl top I've done, I'm digging the results too!:roflmao:

@ TINGOS: of course, anytime! I want to see pics SOON!!!

@ Gary: thanks a lot man! keep in mind, the Galaxie project never would have happened if it weren't for you!!!:worship: I'm in your debt for sure!

@ JC: thanks wey, I appreciate the praise! I'm just trying to earn my membership


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> got the shinny stuff done. now to do a final cleaning and dull coat. I got to keep in my head that I only got like 8 days before my deadlinehno:


top looks clean sin nice job homie!!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::drama:


----------



## sinicle

thanks johnny! there's a few things I'll do different when I do another, but I'm still pretty stoked on how it turned out:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Excellent work up in here!!


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> got the shinny stuff done. now to do a final cleaning and dull coat. I got to keep in my head that I only got like 8 days before my deadlinehno:


ay wey...dis replica is comin out clean bro'. like how da top an foilin looks...bad ass. keep up da good work :worship: Master Sin :worship:


----------



## sinicle

thanks a lot guys for all the feedback! I got the toughest part of the interior done, the dash. well, almost. I still need to add a little chrome around the woodgrain panels, but my baby detail brush took a shit on me (I've had it for like ten years, I guess it was time)


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that is turning out sick! Nice work on that top also... Im gonna have to try that sometime...


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> thanks a lot guys for all the feedback! I got the toughest part of the interior done, the dash. well, almost. I still need to add a little chrome around the woodgrain panels, but my baby detail brush took a shit on me (I've had it for like ten years, I guess it was time)


 I can never keep a good micro detail brush for any length of time... and to me they still dont make them small enough...
the dash looks real as fuck Bro...


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> thanks a lot guys for all the feedback! I got the toughest part of the interior done, the dash. well, almost. I still need to add a little chrome around the woodgrain panels, but my baby detail brush took a shit on me (I've had it for like ten years, I guess it was time)


 I can never keep a good micro detail brush for any length of time... and to me they still dont make them small enough...
the dash looks real as fuck Bro...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> thanks a lot guys for all the feedback! I got the toughest part of the interior done, the dash. well, almost. I still need to add a little chrome around the woodgrain panels, but my baby detail brush took a shit on me (I've had it for like ten years, I guess it was time)


looking clean homie!:thumbsup::420:uffin::drama:


----------



## dig_derange

nice work bro. finished up the decals you need for this one, I'll send you plaques and such later.


----------



## machio

That's nice,did u black wash the dash?


----------



## sinicle

machio said:


> That's nice,did u black wash the dash?


 yep. well, depends on which part. where the speedometer is I did, where the clock and vents? are I did a light and dark brown wash to try and recreate the woodgrain. but I'm not too pleased how the "woodgrain" turned out. I was telling dig that I may go a different route with the woodgrain if I have time:dunno:.


----------



## sinicle

finished the dash for reallies this time! had to get some new brushes to do so though...

before









after (note the chrome trim around the "woodgrain" and the black inlay spillover of the speedometer)


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> finished the dash for reallies this time! had to get some new brushes to do so though...
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after (note the chrome trim around the "woodgrain" and the black inlay spillover of the speedometer)


as always...sik work up n here Sin bro'. dat dash is off da hook...keep up da good work:thumbsup::worship::wow::run::drama:


----------



## sinicle

kinda in hiatus on the galaxie, but can't stay off the bench. might as well check the fit
















on a side note: thanks dig, I got the package! shit's PERFECT!!!!


----------



## sinicle

got the tub 99% done. gonna try to find some maroon flocking for the carpet tomorrow. if I can't find any.....fuck it. dig did a great job shrinking a picture of my cousin and her husband (boyfriend at the time), the wallet size even came out great but I can barely see it without a glass! :rofl: so I went with the larger 4x6 size so my cousin can at least know what it is














I even got the spoon to fit into a key slot!


THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYBODY THAT HAS HELPED ME WITH THIS BUILD! DON'T MATTER IF IT WAS WITH PARTS, ADVICE, OR INSPIRATION, I OWE YOU BIG!!!:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> kinda in hiatus on the galaxie, but can't stay off the bench. might as well check the fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note: thanks dig, I got the package! shit's PERFECT!!!!





sinicle said:


> got the tub 99% done. gonna try to find some maroon flocking for the carpet tomorrow. if I can't find any.....fuck it. dig did a great job shrinking a picture of my cousin and her husband (boyfriend at the time), the wallet size even came out great but I can barely see it without a glass! :rofl: so I went with the larger 4x6 size so my cousin can at least know what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even got the spoon to fit into a key slot!
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYBODY THAT HAS HELPED ME WITH THIS BUILD! DON'T MATTER IF IT WAS WITH PARTS, ADVICE, OR INSPIRATION, I OWE YOU BIG!!!:worship::worship::worship:


bad ass detail work as always Sin bro'...:wow::worship::run::drama:


----------



## OFDatTX

dfwr83 said:


> bad ass detail work as always Sin bro'...:wow::worship::run::drama:


x2 all ways top notch work bro :wow::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## machio

that looks strait up sick Sin..


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys! Now I remember why I usually upholster my interiors! Painting that shit is a HEADACHE!!! haha! I'm still not crazy about the outcome, but fuck it. This model is going to someone who doesn't build and most likely would never notice the details unless pointed out to them.


----------



## dig_derange

badass man, glad the print got there in time. u did a great job weathering that interior. spoon in the ignition is crazy. your cousin is gonna love it. 

chandelier is dope too man. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> that looks strait up sick Sin..


x2 homie:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

as always, thanks for the feedback! 

seems no matter the kit, some things just don't line up!









had to do some creative Q-Tipping!


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> as always, thanks for the feedback!
> 
> seems no matter the kit, some things just don't line up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to do some creative Q-Tipping!


i hear ya on dat one Sin bro'...something is always wrong wit every kit i touch. haha!!! but creativity comes handy wit model buildin...keep up da good work.:thumbsup::worship::run::drama:


----------



## Hydrohype

dig_derange said:


> badass man, glad the print got there in time. u did a great job weathering that interior. spoon in the ignition is crazy. your cousin is gonna love it.
> 
> chandelier is dope too man.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2 on that... and yea I can relate to shit not fitting right... On every kit!


----------



## sinicle

a few "almost done" shots


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> a few "almost done" shots


love the lil detail you put in to it homie nice build looks real1:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

Nice idea on the vinyl top, I also read a forum here that use blue tape and have the seams between tape be your roof seams. Just a heads up, either way, it looks nice!


----------



## machio

That photo on the dash is spooky,reminds me of the beetle juice movie for some reason.


----------



## sinicle

rollin yota28 said:


> Nice idea on the vinyl top, I also read a forum here that use blue tape and have the seams between tape be your roof seams. Just a heads up, either way, it looks nice!


I'd heard of the same technique, but I'd also heard that it has a tendency to peel up over time. this way seemed the best/easiest way to me. thanks for the comp

@ machio: they took that pic at Knots Berry Farm in the early 80's. they both worked there at the time. it's like one of those "dress up" old western novelty pics.


----------



## sinicle

a final photo shoot of the finished product before I pack it up for shipping. wish I could keep it cause I know it's just gonna get broken or something but I can't just keep it, it's not mine!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sinicle said:


> a final photo shoot of the finished product before I pack it up for shipping. wish I could keep it cause I know it's just gonna get broken or something but I can't just keep it, it's not mine!!!:biggrin:


dang bro who kicked the door in....lol.... looks sweet!!! tail lights fit just fine i see..:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> dang bro who kicked the door in....lol.... looks sweet!!! tail lights fit just fine i see..:thumbsup:


THANKS JERAL! I COULDN'T HAVE GOTTEN IT DONE WITHOUT YOUR HELP! THANKS AGAIN MAN, YOU REALLY CAME THROUGH IN A PINCH!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sinicle said:


> THANKS JERAL! I COULDN'T HAVE GOTTEN IT DONE WITHOUT YOUR HELP! THANKS AGAIN MAN, YOU REALLY CAME THROUGH IN A PINCH!


glad i could help!! 
anytime bro.. anytime!


----------



## OFDatTX

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

cant believe you got the taillight in time. great build man. They're gonna love it.


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> cant believe you got the taillight in time. great build man. They're gonna love it.


Thanks dig! I hope they do!:x:


----------



## darkside customs

That turned out great bro....


----------



## Hydrohype

you nailed it...:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> a final photo shoot of the finished product before I pack it up for shipping. wish I could keep it cause I know it's just gonna get broken or something but I can't just keep it, it's not mine!!!:biggrin:


build is off da hook Sin bro'...details r crazy.


----------



## sinicle

thanks everyone for all the positive feedback on the Galaxie! but there's 3 people that deserve more praise than myself! Gseeds for getting me the kit, without you it would never have been started. dig for supplying me the decals, without you it wouldn't have those personal touches that make it an accurate replica. and 716, without you it never would have gotten finished! thanks again to all of you


----------



## sinicle

since I was gonna be down in LA over the weekend, I decided to hand deliver my cousin's Galaxie. she LOVES it!!! as I gave her the car, I had her looking through all the progress pics that I took. she said this is one of the greatest/ most personal gifts she's ever gotten in her life! I love you Gloria, I'm glad I could give you back your first car (even if it is only 1:25)!


----------



## sinicle

I moved all the pics of the Galaxie build in my photobucket to a new album and didn't realize it would erase all previous posts. so even though I know most of you have seen these already, it wouldn't be right for me to have a build thread and not include pics of this build.


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah, looks great man. u get any bench time in yesterday?


----------



## sinicle

A little. I'm once again putting the 60 on the back burner in anticipation for the 76 from machio. In the mean time, I'm just fuckin around with a 1:64(hotwheel) 76 Monte. I kept the patterned paint and just sprayed flake and candy over it, now I'm in the process of foiling it


----------



## dig_derange

very cool, whatcha got planned for the g-house?


----------



## sinicle

Don't know, havent seen it yet. Depends on if anything opens, what the undercarriage looks like, ect. I'm excited to get started all the same though!


----------



## dfwr83

Machio an Sinicle on one build  dangerous mix...Machio wit his off da hook paint jobs an Sinicle wit his attention to detail. something is gonna ignite n dis bytch...mite wanna take a few steps bak an put on ur :nicoderm: :bowrofl::loco::run::drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh shit. Scary for sure. Lmao. Can't wait to see this tho.


----------



## sinicle

:ugh:I'm getting visions of Archer antennas, curb feelers, phantom grills, square headlights, side pipes.........hno:


----------



## gseeds

sinicle said:


> thanks everyone for all the positive feedback on the Galaxie! but there's 3 people that deserve more praise than myself! Gseeds for getting me the kit, without you it would never have been started. dig for supplying me the decals, without you it wouldn't have those personal touches that make it an accurate replica. and 716, without you it never would have gotten finished! thanks again to all of you


anytime bro, car looks great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

Started working on OG accessories. Got a compass made


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn thats super small.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats real kool !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

this is what I'm going for


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

TIGHT WORK BRO!!


----------



## sinicle

thanks as always for the feedback


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> :ugh:I'm getting visions of Archer antennas, curb feelers, phantom grills, square headlights, side pipes.........hno:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: that compass is INSANE too


----------



## sinicle

My autotronic eye. It's intentionally tall so I can shape it for universal fit


----------



## COAST2COAST

CRAZY!!U HAVE A GREAT EYE FOR DETAIL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> this is what I'm going for





sinicle said:


> My autotronic eye. It's intentionally tall so I can shape it for universal fit


some crazy ass detail work u doin Sin bro'...fukin off da hook!!!:worship::loco::run::drama:


----------



## dfwr83

:twak::nono::finger::machinegun:damn ninja's:ninja::buttkick:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> some crazy ass detail work u doin Sin bro'...fukin off da hook!!!:worship::loco::run::drama:


x2 homie tight work!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## sinicle

dfwr83 said:


> :twak::nono::finger::machinegun:damn ninja's:ninja::buttkick:


:roflmao:? you double post or something?


thanks dig, darren, coast, johnny. I'm cranking these out for a reason. I got a few more ideas that are gonna spill soon including a little something I'm sure dig can find a use for if I get it to work! mum's the word for now, but I'll post progress if I make any.


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> :roflmao:? you double post or something?
> 
> 
> thanks dig, darren, coast, johnny. I'm cranking these out for a reason. I got a few more ideas that are gonna spill soon including a little something I'm sure dig can find a use for if I get it to work! mum's the word for now, but I'll post progress if I make any.


nah, u had a few members checkin out ur work an dey jus :inout:ninja :ninja: style...lol


----------



## sinicle

dfwr83 said:


> nah, u had a few members checkin out ur work an dey jus :inout:ninja :ninja: style...lol


I'm just glad they lookin!!!:roflmao:


----------



## richphotos

damn bro, tight work


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> I'm just glad they lookin!!!:roflmao:


i hear dat bro'...besides L.U.G.K. on my thread, all i get is damn :inout: ninja's :ninja: lately.


----------



## sinicle

That's not fair mofuka! I check a LOTA threads and rarely leave a comment!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice little touches that make a ride!! do it your way and no one else homie looking good bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> nice little touches that make a ride!! do it your way and no one else homie looking good bro!:thumbsup:


sound advice:yes: thanks Gil


----------



## machio

Dam ,when all this detail come together on one biuld,going to be very intresting..BAD ASS work Sin...


----------



## sinicle

I still have to paint the chrome trim and the "Archer", trim the lengths a bit and that should be good


----------



## dig_derange

That's cool!


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sweetness bro. I checked those coke bottles and crate.. if in scale those have to be 2 liter bottles. The crate is huge. Might be an option with small ones being made available soon


----------



## sinicle

thanks dig, J.C. 

2 liters are cool too....:sprint:


nah, jk:roflmao:

I was wondering how big they were when you sent me the pic. I'm not sure if the shape is exact on the small ones, but it's close enough. I think folks will like'em


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Comin from you they ought to dig em just fine bro.


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> I still have to paint the chrome trim and the "Archer", trim the lengths a bit and that should be good


DANG,RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS.AWEREADY WEY.YO SIN.RAUL NEEDS A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL FOR GOLD RUSH,DO YOU HAVE AN EXTRA ONE?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

that looks clean sin love the throw back shit!:rofl::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 65rivi

Who's got some dummy lights?..... I need some of those as well...anybody?


----------



## sinicle

65rivi said:


> Who's got some dummy lights?..... I need some of those as well...anybody?


yeah, I got a few steering wheels. I been meaning to send them out to folks but my only hold up is not having small boxes to ship'em in. I'll look through my parts boxes, I might have some spotlights. if you have a way to chrome'em, spotlights are on my list of things to make. not just the spotlights, but the handle controls for the interior. I could jump start production on those if you need it ASAP... PM me your addy and let me know if you want the spotlights/ handles


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Such bad ass work up in this thread! Did you ever finish that GTO for your sister bro? I really liked the detail on it.


----------



## 65rivi

sinicle said:


> yeah, I got a few steering wheels. I been meaning to send them out to folks but my only hold up is not having small boxes to ship'em in. I'll look through my parts boxes, I might have some spotlights. if you have a way to chrome'em, spotlights are on my list of things to make. not just the spotlights, but the handle controls for the interior. I could jump start production on those if you need it ASAP... PM me your addy and let me know if you want the spotlights/ handles


Cool, if you look closely at the attachment Tingo posted on his Interior thread you'll see that Gold Rush had dummy lights, and I'll get them plated, so just let me know if their good, and I'll text you my addy. Was trying to get them in time for the show on the 28th... if you can get them cool, if not no biggie... I can wait.... car isn't going to be finished in time anyway...


----------



## sinicle

65rivi said:


> Cool, if you look closely at the attachment Tingo posted on his Interior thread you'll see that Gold Rush had dummy lights, and I'll get them plated, so just let me know if their good, and I'll text you my addy. Was trying to get them in time for the show on the 28th... if you can get them cool, if not no biggie... I can wait.... car isn't going to be finished in time anyway...


yeah homie, I got you. I can get you the wheel and lights for sure by then.

@scur-rape-init: thanks for the comps yeah I finished it just in time for her birthday (it's my cousin and it was a Galaxie). there's finished pics on page 21 of this thread if you want to check it out.

@ everyone else, thanks for all the positive feedback! I always appreciate the comments


----------



## Scur-rape-init

sinicle said:


> yeah homie, I got you. I can get you the wheel and lights for sure by then.
> 
> @scur-rape-init: thanks for the comps yeah I finished it just in time for her birthday (it's my cousin and it was a Galaxie). there's finished pics on page 21 of this thread if you want to check it out.
> 
> @ everyone else, thanks for all the positive feedback! I always appreciate the comments


Damn, I feel like a tool now. My bad brother. I dont get to check in that much on everybodies stuff, and sometimes I get my stuff confused. I apologize. Either way, it's bad ass bro. Checked it out.... I love the effect you did for the top, and the dent in the door is cool as hell too. Did she enjoy it? Bring back memories for her?


----------



## sinicle

Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn, I feel like a tool now. My bad brother. I dont get to check in that much on everybodies stuff, and sometimes I get my stuff confused. I apologize. Either way, it's bad ass bro. Checked it out.... I love the effect you did for the top, and the dent in the door is cool as hell too. Did she enjoy it? Bring back memories for her?


haha! it's cool, I do the same shit! yeah, she LOVED it! said it was one the most personal gifts she's ever gotten. wish I could have spent more time on it and done it up right, but I had to rush a bit to make the deadline.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That's cool bro. I did the same thing for my father in law about 4 years ago. I built a 67 Camaro replica that he had when he was 19.... He loved it too. Said kinda the same thing.


----------



## 65rivi

Sin, thought you might get a kick out of this....... it's starts off weird but be patient, it's pretty damn cool! Alot of cool ideas.


----------



## Lownslow302

Crankys work is the shit


----------



## sinicle

thanks Raul I see that guy on modelcargarage.com, very talented. he does really good at weathering all kinds of shit. I've caught his how tos on the ripped headliner, but even though most his shit looks really great, I don't like how he does seat rips. he uses tissue paper and white glue. it doesn't look terrible, but I do upholstery for a living, and after repairing ripped seats for about ten years now, it's rare they look like how his turn out. but again, he's very talented and a very nice guy if you meet him.


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> thanks Raul I see that guy on modelcargarage.com, very talented. he does really good at weathering all kinds of shit. I've caught his how tos on the ripped headliner, but even though most his shit looks really great, I don't like how he does seat rips. he uses tissue paper and white glue. it doesn't look terrible, but I do upholstery for a living, and after repairing ripped seats for about ten years now, it's rare they look like how his turn out. but again, he's very talented and a very nice guy if you meet him.


WHAT UP SIN,HOPE YOU DON'T RIP UP THE SEATS ON THE 76 WEY.QUE ONDA,WHAT IT DO?THANKS FOR TIPS EVERYTIME I HOLLA AT YOU ON THE PHONE.MASTERMIND.


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS said:


> WHAT UP SIN,HOPE YOU DON'T RIP UP THE SEATS ON THE 76 WEY.QUE ONDA,WHAT IT DO?THANKS FOR TIPS EVERYTIME I HOLLA AT YOU ON THE PHONE.MASTERMIND.


of course homie. but it's not like you need tips from me, you'd figure everything out in time...after all, great minds think alike and HELL NO I ain't rippin up the 76 seats! that thing is gonna be pristine 70's era lowrider!!!


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> of course homie. but it's not like you need tips from me, you'd figure everything out in time...after all, great minds think alike and HELL NO I ain't rippin up the 76 seats! that thing is gonna be pristine 70's era lowrider!!!


70'S LOWRIDER.WATCHOUT *****.


----------



## sinicle

gettin some progress done on "Love Machine". you'd be surprised at how hard it is to find pics on this car! My only bet is to buy the movie... but I have been able to make a few mods based on the pics I can find. the grill is missing the top right side of the brow trim, the fluted valance and the beauty rings around the headlights.









it's also missing the trim and handle on the driver's door









and the key lock on the trunk lid


----------



## OFDatTX

It's coming along bro :wow::thumbsup: hey bro what movie of chech did the six fo came out I can't remember which one??


----------



## sinicle

the first one "Up in Smoke". the opening scene is cheech wiping it down with his red beenie while War's "lowrider" is playing.


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> the first one "Up in Smoke". the opening scene is cheech wiping it down with his red beenie while War's "lowrider" is playing.


and you are REALLY the interior guy......whatcha got goin for that?! man wanted to do this one ever since the cheech and chong VAN was built up awile back, but like you said, hard to find pics, and then my time line for building sucks!! wasnt someone doing the WEED VAN?! LOL sorry guys but my memory sucks! i just remember pics! names come back to me when builds get posted!! LOL  :thumbsup:  :happysad:


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> the first one "Up in Smoke". the opening scene is cheech wiping it down with his red beenie while War's "lowrider" is playing.


 Cool. I found this videos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFGXC1jgOdY&feature=youtube_gdata_playerhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JqX0w5_7GY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## OFDatTX




----------



## OFDatTX

Sorry the came out like that bro. But I screen shot them with my iPhone. But just save them and flip the images. Then should be good.


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> gettin some progress done on "Love Machine". you'd be surprised at how hard it is to find pics on this car! My only bet is to buy the movie... but I have been able to make a few mods based on the pics I can find. the grill is missing the top right side of the brow trim, the fluted valance and the beauty rings around the headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's also missing the trim and handle on the driver's door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the key lock on the trunk lid


dis is gonna b bad ass...i cant wait to c more.


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> Sorry the came out like that bro. But I screen shot them with my iPhone. But just save them and flip the images. Then should be good.


those are some good shots, good looking wey!
and thanks D! you know I won't let you down, the detail master let loose on a replicahno:

:roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ohh shit!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Looks like some of the same pics you have already. But here is some more. 
http://www.hollywood-diecast.com/up in smoke.htm
http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_9961-Chevrolet-Impala-1964.html


----------



## sinicle

SlammdSonoma said:


> Ohh shit!!


:roflmao:
thanks for all the ref pics guys. see what I mean though? there's only like 5-6 still shots of this thing! I just ordered the movie from ebay. there's a lot of footage of the car, I'll just watch it and pause it a bunch! haha!


----------



## rollin yota28

hey dude, so ive been trying to find you more than just a couple of pics, but its hard man! I got an idea for you though, you should have like shredded cotton balls coming out of the windows for smoke!


----------



## sinicle

rollin yota28 said:


> hey dude, so ive been trying to find you more than just a couple of pics, but its hard man! I got an idea for you though, you should have like shredded cotton balls coming out of the windows for smoke!


 Thanks for trying, it'll be fine once I get the movie. The smoke idea would save me a shit ton of time on the interior! Haha!Nah, I can't do that, cause then you wouldn't see the drums in the back! Haha!


----------



## rollin yota28

sinicle said:


> Thanks for trying, it'll be fine once I get the movie. The smoke idea would save me a shit ton of time on the interior! Haha!Nah, I can't do that, cause then you wouldn't see the drums in the back! Haha!


dont tint the windows then! just my 2 cents


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> gettin some progress done on "Love Machine". you'd be surprised at how hard it is to find pics on this car! My only bet is to buy the movie... but I have been able to make a few mods based on the pics I can find. the grill is missing the top right side of the brow trim, the fluted valance and the beauty rings around the headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's also missing the trim and handle on the driver's door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the key lock on the trunk lid


damn sin this is looking good bro nice start :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> Thanks for trying, it'll be fine once I get the movie. The smoke idea would save me a shit ton of time on the interior! Haha!Nah, I can't do that, cause then you wouldn't see the drums in the back! Haha!


 Yeah It would look better with the interior


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> those are some good shots, good looking wey!
> and thanks D! you know I won't let you down, the detail master let loose on a replicahno:
> 
> :roflmao:


i already know u got it wey...dats gonna b one bad ass build to c. get stupid wit it Sin...:roflmao::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

dfwr83 said:


> i already know u got it wey...dats gonna b one bad ass build to c. get stupid wit it Sin...:roflmao::thumbsup::biggrin:


thanks Sun ("I call my brother Sun, cause he shine like one") your feedback's always inspirational!


----------



## sinicle

thanks bigdogg 

@JC: yeah I think so too. I got a LOT of ideas for the interior! can't wait to show it!


----------



## dig_derange

Love Machine is gonna be one for the books brutha... legendary shit :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> Love Machine is gonna be one for the books brutha... legendary shit :thumbsup:


thanks dig. it's one that I've always wanted to do, just never got around to it, and never thought my skills were good enough to do it justice. but now I feel pretty confident that it'll indeed be "one for the books"!


----------



## sinicle

Fuckin around with a poseable rear end


----------



## Tonioseven

*I think it's gonna be cool as hell comin' out of your garage, bro!!*


----------



## sinicle

thanks Tonio, means a lot man!


----------



## 65rivi

Sinico! Man can't wait to see this build... it's shaping up pretty good... now all we need is for Dig to pull out another van and build the van from the movies too!


----------



## OFDatTX

65rivi said:


> Sinico! Man can't wait to see this build... it's shaping up pretty good... now all we need is for Dig to pull out another van and build the van from the movies too!


x2 looks good bro keep up the good work, that van from cheech in chong would be cool to see done?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> x2 looks good bro keep up the good work, that van from cheech in chong would be cool to see done?


 x2 wuz good sin build coming along nice:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

just so there's no confusion, I'm gonna post all progress on "Love Machine" in the build off thread and keep this one (for the most part) everything else. after doing the rear suspension on the 60, I felt like trying something new (to me anyway), torsion spring trunk hinge.

here's how I bent each of the two springs/hinges







making sure they were exact opposites of each other.

I used the ABS blocks with channels cut into one side to lock the spring in place and used small tubing as guides for the hinge

















the design still needs some fine tuning, but over all I'm lovein how its working out. I used small piano wire. it took me a few tries before I got the gauge right. too thick, and its too stiff. too thin and it won't spring open. now I just got to make a latch setup


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> just so there's no confusion, I'm gonna post all progress on "Love Machine" in the build off thread and keep this one (for the most part) everything else. after doing the rear suspension on the 60, I felt like trying something new (to me anyway), torsion spring trunk hinge.
> 
> here's how I bent each of the two springs/hinges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making sure they were exact opposites of each other.
> 
> I used the ABS blocks with channels cut into one side to lock the spring in place and used small tubing as guides for the hinge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the design still needs some fine tuning, but over all I'm lovein how its working out. I used small piano wire. it took me a few tries before I got the gauge right. too thick, and its too stiff. too thin and it won't spring open. now I just got to make a latch setup


:shocked: holy sheep shit!!! (sorry in Cheech & Chong mode):thumbsup: that's fuckin badass!


----------



## dig_derange

OFDatTX said:


> x2 looks good bro keep up the good work, that van from cheech in chong would be cool to see done?


Cheech & Chong van.... I'll take the case!! I've always wanted to build that one too. Lemme find that kit & I'll get busy :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

dig_derange said:


> Cheech & Chong van.... I'll take the case!! I've always wanted to build that one too. Lemme find that kit & I'll get busy :thumbsup:


somebody 2 yrs ago was building on e on here Dig,do you remember seeing it?But, hell yeah wey do this van.


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS said:


> somebody 2 yrs ago was building on e on here Dig,do you remember seeing it?But, hell yeah wey do this van.


I was looking on here to see if anyone has done "Love Machine" and in the process of searching I came across the van you're talkin about. it looked good, but I bet dig would do much better! fuck it, just get a brick of mex weed and throw some wheels on it!!!!:roflmao:


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> I was looking on here to see if anyone has done "Love Machine" and in the process of searching I came across the van you're talkin about. it looked good, but I bet dig would do much better! fuck it, just get a brick of mex weed and throw some wheels on it!!!!:roflmao:


yup Dig my nig can do that van just right.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sin that shit is sick with the hinge setup. Im wandering if that setup would work on a tonneau cover? (Thinking out loud for the truck guys out there).lol


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> Fuckin around with a poseable rear end





sinicle said:


> just so there's no confusion, I'm gonna post all progress on "Love Machine" in the build off thread and keep this one (for the most part) everything else. after doing the rear suspension on the 60, I felt like trying something new (to me anyway), torsion spring trunk hinge.
> 
> here's how I bent each of the two springs/hinges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making sure they were exact opposites of each other.
> 
> I used the ABS blocks with channels cut into one side to lock the spring in place and used small tubing as guides for the hinge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the design still needs some fine tuning, but over all I'm lovein how its working out. I used small piano wire. it took me a few tries before I got the gauge right. too thick, and its too stiff. too thin and it won't spring open. now I just got to make a latch setup


Love Machine is gonna b off da hook...rear suspension an trunk set ups already goin on, its already shapin up to b a hit. bad ass work Sin bro'...


----------



## sinicle

Thanks D, but the suspension and the trunk shit is on the 60. Still haven't decided if I'm even gonna open up Love Machine. Its paint is just primer so anytime if I decide to cut the door/s, it's no biggie. 

@Brian: thanks, I'm sure it could work for a tonneau cover, I don't see why it wouldn't...


----------



## machio

U putin in work Sin,I was just watchin up in smoke,caint wait to see the pluch interior.nice..


----------



## sinicle

thanks machio! it's gonna be a challenge for sure! the hardest part is gonna be the dingle balls, but I got a few ideas on how to pull it off.


----------



## Santa^Ana

Nice work


----------



## sinicle

Santa^Ana said:


> Nice work


HOLY FUCK SANTA^ANA! I'M HONORED YOU POPPED YOUR POSTING CHERRY ON MY THREAD!!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!!!:roflmao: I assume you build kits or you wouldn't be looking.... start a thread, post some pics of your work. LIL is an awesome site to get to see other lowrider (and other) kit builder's talents and get to know the builders them selves. if you have any questions, just PM me and I'll help you out anyway I can:thumbsup:

WELCOME TO LAYITLOW!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> just so there's no confusion, I'm gonna post all progress on "Love Machine" in the build off thread and keep this one (for the most part) everything else. after doing the rear suspension on the 60, I felt like trying something new (to me anyway), torsion spring trunk hinge.
> 
> here's how I bent each of the two springs/hinges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making sure they were exact opposites of each other.
> 
> I used the ABS blocks with channels cut into one side to lock the spring in place and used small tubing as guides for the hinge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the design still needs some fine tuning, but over all I'm lovein how its working out. I used small piano wire. it took me a few tries before I got the gauge right. too thick, and its too stiff. too thin and it won't spring open. now I just got to make a latch setup


 yo sin builds are coming along nice you puttin in work with all that detail im diggin it!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> yo sin builds are coming along nice you puttin in work with all that detail im diggin it!:thumbsup:uffin:


thanks boss!


----------



## chevyman1962

sinicle said:


> just so there's no confusion, I'm gonna post all progress on "Love Machine" in the build off thread and keep this one (for the most part) everything else. after doing the rear suspension on the 60, I felt like trying something new (to me anyway), torsion spring trunk hinge.
> 
> here's how I bent each of the two springs/hinges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making sure they were exact opposites of each other.
> 
> I used the ABS blocks with channels cut into one side to lock the spring in place and used small tubing as guides for the hinge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the design still needs some fine tuning, but over all I'm lovein how its working out. I used small piano wire. it took me a few tries before I got the gauge right. too thick, and its too stiff. too thin and it won't spring open. now I just got to make a latch setup


 Sinicle that sure did come out good :worship:


----------



## bugs-one

Damn Sin, you killing it with the detailing, bro. Bad ass skills. Love Machine's coming along nice and that 60 is gonna be a bad mofo. Much props homie. Keep doing what you do.


----------



## sinicle

chevyman1962 said:


> Sinicle that sure did come out good :worship:


 Thanks wey! It's still in the research and development stage, it pops open but doesn't shut true yet. Soon I'm also gonna work on a push button release setup for the latch. But again, it's a lot of trial and error so it may take a while


----------



## sinicle

update on the latch setup. instead of the push button I thought it'd be way cooler if you actually turn a key to open the trunk. turns out it was a much easier design than the push button one anyway!:thumbsup:

























I've still got a little more shaping to do on the "key", but it works and looks cool


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude that is so sweet


----------



## sinicle

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude that is so sweet


thanks yota you should see this thing in action, I'll try to make a video soon of all the weird functioning parts I've made.


----------



## kykustoms

cool idea on the trunk hinge on the 60 and the key latch on the 64


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> update on the latch setup. instead of the push button I thought it'd be way cooler if you actually turn a key to open the trunk. turns out it was a much easier design than the push button one anyway!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've still got a little more shaping to do on the "key", but it works and looks cool


man thats hella cool!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys for all the comps really means a lot!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thats crazy!!!now im waiting for the post that says" turn the key and the engine starts up!!":biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

COAST2COAST said:


> thats crazy!!!now im waiting for the post that says" turn the key and the engine starts up!!":biggrin:


ACTUALLY.......all kidding aside, i am in the works of making a push button ignition. the design is quite simple really. I figure just build an engine with a small electric pager vibrate motor (minus the counter weight on the shaft) inside. mount the fan to the electric motor shaft sticking out the front of the engine and wire up a tiny push button switch hidden inside the dash with a small piece of aluminum tube (just like the trunk latch only straight, not bent) in the ignition hole. push aluminum "key" tube=tube pushes button inside dash=running engine!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

^damn. i may steal that idea for the GN, make it two separate motors inside of the engine.. one for the trans and one for the fan. you are on a roll my good sir.


----------



## sinicle

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> ^damn. i may steal that idea for the GN, make it two separate motors inside of the engine.. one for the trans and one for the fan. you are on a roll my good sir.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

that would be pretty cool especially if u used billet pulleys and a rubber bet to make them all spin


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sinicle said:


> just so there's no confusion, I'm gonna post all progress on "Love Machine" in the build off thread and keep this one (for the most part) everything else. after doing the rear suspension on the 60, I felt like trying something new (to me anyway), torsion spring trunk hinge.
> 
> here's how I bent each of the two springs/hinges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making sure they were exact opposites of each other.
> 
> I used the ABS blocks with channels cut into one side to lock the spring in place and used small tubing as guides for the hinge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the design still needs some fine tuning, but over all I'm lovein how its working out. I used small piano wire. it took me a few tries before I got the gauge right. too thick, and its too stiff. too thin and it won't spring open. now I just got
> to make a latch setup


SWEET HINGE...THIS IS THE SAME SET UP I HAD ON MY 1:1 MUSTANG..GREAT IDEA


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> ACTUALLY.......all kidding aside, i am in the works of making a push button ignition. the design is quite simple really. I figure just build an engine with a small electric pager vibrate motor (minus the counter weight on the shaft) inside. mount the fan to the electric motor shaft sticking out the front of the engine and wire up a tiny push button switch hidden inside the dash with a small piece of aluminum tube (just like the trunk latch only straight, not bent) in the ignition hole. push aluminum "key" tube=tube pushes button inside dash=running engine!!!


heyell yeah! that'd be crazy. make it happen capt.


----------



## sinicle

Figured it was time I built a garage....well, at least enough for a photo backdrop


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

ah hell!!!! .... Tim The Toolman Taylor! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys:thumbsup:

you know coast, you're the inspiration for the garage. I've been meaning to build one for a minute, but after seeing your garage, I realized I need to get off my duff!


----------



## Tonioseven

ALWAYS good work goin' on up in here!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Dammmmmm sin u are putting it down homie much props homie!!! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> Figured it was time I built a garage....well, at least enough for a photo backdrop


construction is underway...cant wait to c more progress bro'. its gonna b off the hook...


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> Figured it was time I built a garage....well, at least enough for a photo backdrop


THIS NIKKA DONT PLAY.GOTDAMMITCHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAVE WE TOLD YOU?HOW PROUD WE ARE TO HAVE IN THE CLUB WEY,YOU ALWAYS ON YO GAME SIN.DO YO THANG


----------



## sinicle

thanks tonio, greatly appreciated!

@ J.C. and D, thanks fam!

@ TINGOS, gracias carnal, I'm jus trying to keep up with the rest of the family. 

"a single star is just a point of light, it's when they're in clusters that they illuminate the night"


----------



## sinicle

Got one wall done


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> Got one wall done


AWEREADY SIN.HELL YEAH


----------



## sinicle

Still have to make a doorknob, add wiring, switch panel and power outlet and insulation to the small wall with the door. Other than that, I think it looks cool as shit.


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> Still have to make a doorknob, add wiring, switch panel and power outlet and insulation to the small wall with the door. Other than that, I think it looks cool as shit.


DAMN!!! give him a day or 2...Sin gets stupid wit it. that's bad ass wey...


----------



## sinicle

dfwr83 said:


> DAMN!!! give him a day or 2...Sin gets stupid wit it. that's bad ass wey...


thanks wey! I feel bad, i'm fucking around with a garage while im sitting on parts that need to go out (yours included). but it's just TOO damn hot in my 1:1 garage for any soldering! but I can work on this BS in the house.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Those walls look real good bro !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> Still have to make a doorknob, add wiring, switch panel and power outlet and insulation to the small wall with the door. Other than that, I think it looks cool as shit.


damn thats looking cool!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> thanks wey! I feel bad, i'm fucking around with a garage while im sitting on parts that need to go out (yours included). but it's just TOO damn hot in my 1:1 garage for any soldering! but I can work on this BS in the house.


its cool bro'...i know you'll get to it when u can. i know u wont disappoint either...its gonna b bad ass.


----------



## sinicle

dfwr83 said:


> its cool bro'...i know you'll get to it when u can. i know u wont disappoint either...its gonna b bad ass.


thanks for the confidence and the patience homie


----------



## kykustoms

that garage looks good... not to be an ass but those wall slab ends should break on the wall studs lol


----------



## ricezart

sinicle said:


> Still have to make a doorknob, add wiring, switch panel and power outlet and insulation to the small wall with the door. Other than that, I think it looks cool as shit.


Badass!!! I wanna kick it in there and smoke a joint :420: jkd hahaha


----------



## sinicle

kykustoms said:


> that garage looks good... not to be an ass but those wall slab ends should break on the wall studs lol


 You're right. Haha! I first laid them out that way but it kind of defeated the purpose of me cutting out individual boards when I couldn't tell they were all separate. The smaller wall has a solid piece but I plan on making insulation to fit between the studs so you won't be able to see that. Thanks for the input all the same.


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> Got one wall done


thats bad ass bro :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin:


----------



## sinicle

ricezart said:


> Badass!!! I wanna kick it in there and smoke a joint :420: jkd hahaha


hold that thought, like I said: I'm gonna be headed your way in Nov.!:420:


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle




----------



## dig_derange

damn bro, garage is sick!


----------



## sinicle

[video]<a class="my_play my_27" title="God Shit by sinicle" href="http://www.myspace.com/sinicle/music/songs/god-shit-26072394" style="display:inline-block;margin:0;padding:0;border:0;width:27px;heigh t:27px;overflow:hidden;text-indent:-9999px;background:url(http://x.myspacecdn.com/modules/common/static/img/playbuttonsprite.png) no-repeat 0 -85px;">God Shit by sinicle</a><script defer="true" src="http://www.myspace.com/music/buttons/js"></script>[/video]


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sinicle said:


> [video]God Shit by sinicle[/video]


God shit? Try that again the link didn't work


----------



## sinicle

SlammdSonoma said:


> God shit? Try that again the link didn't work


it's some old shit I recorded in 2000. for some reason I was thinking about it and looked it up. I tried to put it on here but I guess it didn't work. it's on myspace


----------



## sinicle

I guess I should add something mildly worthwhile to my thread
Did a mock up to plot my wiring. Power to the motor will run out of the starter, into the stock battery and into the frame rail where it'll be hidden. It'll come up through the floor under the seat









Where I'll have the rechargeable 3.7v li-po that's actually running the system. I'm gonna run the lights from the same power source









The ground wire will run from the engine and in the fire wall to the switch in the dash


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


> I guess I should add something mildly worthwhile to my thread
> Did a mock up to plot my wiring. Power to the motor will run out of the starter, into the stock battery and into the frame rail where it'll be hidden. It'll come up through the floor under the seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I'll have the rechargeable 3.7v li-po that's actually running the system. I'm gonna run the lights from the same power source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground wire will run from the engine and in the fire wall to the switch in the dash


DAMN!!! u getting really technical with it bro'...bad ass as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> I guess I should add something mildly worthwhile to my thread
> Did a mock up to plot my wiring. Power to the motor will run out of the starter, into the stock battery and into the frame rail where it'll be hidden. It'll come up through the floor under the seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I'll have the rechargeable 3.7v li-po that's actually running the system. I'm gonna run the lights from the same power source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground wire will run from the engine and in the fire wall to the switch in the dash


NICE!!! ill stay close to this one....imma wire up a new build im on, i just gotta get the cash to do it, build first wire later i guess!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

dfwr83 said:


> DAMN!!! u getting really technical with it bro'...bad ass as always. :thumbsup:


x-2


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> NICE!!! ill stay close to this one....imma wire up a new build im on, i just gotta get the cash to do it, build first wire later i guess!! :thumbsup:


just be careful not to build yourself into a corner so to speak. plot your wiring first at least in your head so you don't end up having to take shit apart after its all together. as far as the cash, that whole setup (li-pos, charger, and adapters) was $50. not a lot, a bit more than I anticipated spending, but kind of a necessity. 

and thanks for all the feedback everyone!:biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

Looks good sin cant wait to see the finish product!


----------



## sinicle

Got my steering wheel done


----------



## sinicle

that pic re-sized weird. the steering wheel really does look good and in perspective in person uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

nice!!!:drama:


----------



## ricezart

nice work bro...


----------



## sinicle

Got the steering colom done( big whoop huh? Haha!). But it's got my GM "Red Top flashlight" along with my vintage GM AC fan! Haha!


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> Got the steering colom done( big whoop huh? Haha!). But it's got my GM "Red Top flashlight" along with my vintage GM AC fan! Haha!


nice finish sin!!! a lil how to on the fan?! that took some work!!! looks good bro!!


----------



## sinicle

It's pics like these that I use as reference. 









Thanks everyone for all the feedback


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Got the steering colom done( big whoop huh? Haha!). But it's got my GM "Red Top flashlight" along with my vintage GM AC fan! Haha!


:wow: thats fuckin badass sin :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

sinicle said:


> Got the steering colom done( big whoop huh? Haha!). But it's got my GM "Red Top flashlight" along with my vintage GM AC fan! Haha!


WOW!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Love the details Sin!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> nice finish sin!!! a lil how to on the fan?! that took some work!!! looks good bro!!


"how to"? go fuck yourself, I'll sell you one...$100:buttkick:






























RELAX! JUST PLAYIN! (it's whiskey night at mi casa) I got you hock. I didn't document my first go but after seeing your post I did a quick run through. I start with 1/8 ABS. make a "puck"









then bevel one side of said "puck"










now take small wire (gauge:very small)









glue to the center of the "puck"









now start spiraling out from center. I use one finger to hold in place and the other hand to pull around (like in laying tape)









I use a piece styrene rod for the stem and a piece of the parts tree for the motor









after I ran the spiral around the "puck"(which I left black to be less noticeable), I crossed more wire around and glued to the back to give it the caged look


----------



## OFDatTX

That's bad ass brotha great detail like always homie!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I gotta try building one of those..for r&d purposes.


----------



## sinicle

SlammdSonoma said:


> I gotta try building one of those..for r&d purposes.


I'll send you the one I started for the how to


----------



## jevries

That's really well done!!



sinicle said:


> Got the steering colom done( big whoop huh? Haha!). But it's got my GM "Red Top flashlight" along with my vintage GM AC fan! Haha!


----------



## PHXKSTM

very nice details sin


----------



## jevries

MAD PROPS!!! That's creativity and craftmanship right there.



sinicle said:


> "how to"? go fuck yourself, I'll sell you one...$100:buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RELAX! JUST PLAYIN! (it's whiskey night at mi casa) I got you hock. I didn't document my first go but after seeing your post I did a quick run through. I start with 1/8 ABS. make a "puck"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then bevel one side of said "puck"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now take small wire (gauge:very small)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glue to the center of the "puck"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now start spiraling out from center. I use one finger to hold in place and the other hand to pull around (like in laying tape)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a piece styrene rod for the stem and a piece of the parts tree for the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after I ran the spiral around the "puck"(which I left black to be less noticeable), I crossed more wire around and glued to the back to give it the caged look


----------



## sinicle

thanks as always for all the great feedback guys!:biggrin:


----------



## sandcast

Sinicle, That suicide knob on the steering wheel is great. Did you scratch build it? Im guessing you did.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

SlammdSonoma said:


> I gotta try building one of those..for r&d purposes.


Thanks man, ill have time to sit down and get ur things out this week most likely.. gotta work on getting the compasses out u made.


----------



## sinicle

@sandcast: thanks homie. yeah I made the "wrist buster". the knob is just clear parts tree shaped and dipped in candy green paint. the stem is just styrene rod and the clamp is aluminum.

@Brian: no need to rush. I realized that the compass I sent you was for mid-late 50's into the 60's. I need to make a different type for the bomb anyway.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ahh I gotcha. Good call. Us here at the shop have been using the solenoids u made left and right, just to makes the car/truck engine detail that much better


----------



## sinicle

SlammdSonoma said:


> Ahh I gotcha. Good call. Us here at the shop have been using the solenoids u made left and right, just to makes the car/truck engine detail that much better


HELL YEAH!!! can't wait to see pics, feels good to see my work being used.:biggrin:

"it's the little details of sin that make life that much sweeter" :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

Oh my God dude... Shit is dope!


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> Oh my God dude... Shit is dope!


X2!!! :yes:


----------



## hocknberry

quick side note sin...is the 65 wagon gettin built up as "c:wow:andy kane" your old 65 primered ride you posted?!


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> quick side note sin...is the 65 wagon gettin built up as "c:wow:andy kane" your old 65 primered ride you posted?!


yep, that's her.I miss that car:tears: but she did go to a good home I guess. the guy's doing a good job on the build, so....

you know 65 Impala wagons had the lowest production numbers of all impala wagons from 58 to 72 making them the rarest. the one I had was a 1 of 500 that came with factory air.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## sinicle

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


what up Frank? chances are pretty high that I'm gonna be in town for that show, you should make it out.


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> what up Frank? chances are pretty high that I'm gonna be in town for that show, you should make it out.


 ill try to make it to make it bro thurs a slim chance that i wood bro :biggrin: but ill try too homie


----------



## TINGOS

it dont get no cumb & dumber than Sin's work when he gets down.BADASS work carnal.


----------



## sinicle

TINGOS said:


> it dont get no cumb & dumber than Sin's work when he gets down.BADASS work carnal.


Just trying to earn my spot in the club


----------



## TINGOS

*WTF*



sinicle said:


> Just trying to earn my spot in the club



LMAO,you had a spot before we jumped you in wey.lol.


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> LMAO,you had a spot before we jumped you in wey.lol.


 X2!! Bad ass work brotha.


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> Got the steering colom done( big whoop huh? Haha!). But it's got my GM "Red Top flashlight" along with my vintage GM AC fan! Haha!


noway hmoie,f-----g retarded.Makin me proud to be yo club brother


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> Got the steering colom done( big whoop huh? Haha!). But it's got my GM "Red Top flashlight" along with my vintage GM AC fan! Haha!


----------



## sandcast

Hey sinicle, I was thinking, that wrist buster is a great period accessory for the 50s cars. 

They use to buy compasses (mechanical) rubber suction to the windshield and accessory trash holders under the dash. Wish I could think of more things the bought back them.

Really tacky thing, they used to cover all the seats with plastic. That would suck in the hot summer.


----------



## sinicle

sandcast said:


> Hey sinicle, I was thinking, that wrist buster is a great period accessory for the 50s cars.
> 
> They use to buy compasses (mechanical) rubber suction to the windshield and accessory trash holders under the dash. Wish I could think of more things the bought back them.
> 
> Really tacky thing, they used to cover all the seats with plastic. That would suck in the hot summer.


the plastic on the seats sounds shitty, but can't be that much worse than the hard ass vinyl they used also:roflmao:
the waste container sounds cool. I do plan on making the "bubble top" compasses from the 30's and 40's. I've made compasses, but they were the ones with the brackets from the late 50's into the 60's.


----------



## halfasskustoms

You fuckin krazy homie. I love it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lookin sin-sane bro lol. Lovin the small details


----------



## sandcast

Sinicle, true the seats are shitty. Clear plastic @90F in the summer it's insane but that's what they did cause the seats fell aprt fast.

The compass is very nice. I thought they were suction but your pic proves wrong

and the trash holder?


----------



## sinicle

sandcast said:


> Sinicle, true the seats are shitty. Clear plastic @90F in the summer it's insane but that's what they did cause the seats fell aprt fast.
> 
> The compass is very nice. I thought they were suction but your pic proves wrong
> 
> and the trash holder?


you were right, though I think it's adhesive backed, not suction. the compass that I built is based on the newer (late 50's-60's) models. this is the type you're talking about, the type I plan on building.


----------



## sweetdreamer

man sin, your truckola just keeps on getting better, hoping to get a bunch of stuff scratch built for my woody as well.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*That's SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## sinicle

Here ya go, one bubble top compass


----------



## halfasskustoms

You just keep pulling out the krazy. WOW lookin good.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: lookin good sin :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks everyone for all the feedback and inspiration! I got some work done on the garage, still needs wire, switches and outlets and I may build a partial roof down the road. But for now all that's left is decorations...


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Sin, here's the correct type for the 30's thru 40's GM bombs maybe you could build a few of these.


----------



## sinicle

1942aerosedan said:


> Sin, here's the correct type for the 30's thru 40's GM bombs maybe you could build a few of these.
> View attachment 387408



ahh, I see. SWEET! the one I made will work. just flip it upside down and paint it! and thanks a lot man, I knew there were a LOT of accessories for bombs, but until this build I'd never really researched it before, HOLY SHIT! I wanted to get a bomb truck for my next 1:1, but I'm hesitant now. it would take a shit ton of time and twice as much cash to build one proper.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback and inspiration! I got some work done on the garage, still needs wire, switches and outlets and I may build a partial roof down the road. But for now all that's left is decorations...


wuz up sin this shit looks crazy diggin it!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

sweetdreamer said:


> man sin, your truckola just keeps on getting better, hoping to get a bunch of stuff scratch built for my woody as well.


Your 47(?) is insane! when you first started, I thought you were only doing door skins. turns out your basically building the whole body except fenders and hood! to say the least, I'm blown away by the level of skill you have! I'm very glad I joined that build off!


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz up sin this shit looks crazy diggin it!:thumbsup:


thanks boss!


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback and inspiration! I got some work done on the garage, still needs wire, switches and outlets and I may build a partial roof down the road. But for now all that's left is decorations...


a finished garage is nice, but i like the "in progress" insulation look! nice touch mr. detail!!


----------



## sinicle

thanks hock


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback and inspiration! I got some work done on the garage, still needs wire, switches and outlets and I may build a partial roof down the road. But for now all that's left is decorations...


----------



## sinicle

thanks Tonio

I'm so thoroughly disgusted with myself right now. in the hopes of finding motivation to finish sanding and repaint the body, I was building more accessories. I HAD THE COMPASS FINISHED! HAD BUILT THE MOUNTING HARDWARE AND PAINTED! WHOLE THING BASICALLY DONE, AND WHILE DOING ONE FINAL TOUCH-UP (which for some reason I knew I should have just left it be) I SQUEEZED THE TWEEZERS TOO TIGHT AND "POP" ...gone for good....

I need to build a "building booth". like a small sandblaster. but remove the "bubble Boy" gloves, and paint the whole inside white. that way when working with tiny ass shit, there's no chance of loosing 3 hrs of your day.

on a brighter note:








I did get my pipe tray completed. not sure if this is where I'll mount it, with the windshield knob/handle, the traffic light finder, Appleton spotlight handle, cigar holder, and cigarette box holder, not to mention the compass I now have to re-make, the dash is gonna be pretty cluttered!


----------



## ricezart

sinicle said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback and inspiration! I got some work done on the garage, still needs wire, switches and outlets and I may build a partial roof down the road. But for now all that's left is decorations...


:loco: sin u r crazzzzzzy so sikk


----------



## sinicle

HA! I FOUND IT!!!!! about 5ft away from my bench! I can't believe I found it!!!


----------



## sneekyg909

sinicle said:


> HA! I FOUND IT!!!!! about 5ft away from my bench! I can't believe I found it!!!


Very cool accesories :h5: ,glad you found your compass


----------



## gseeds

sinicle said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback and inspiration! I got some work done on the garage, still needs wire, switches and outlets and I may build a partial roof down the road. But for now all that's left is decorations...


im digging this !!!!!!!!!!!!! looking cool doug !


----------



## sneekyg909

sinicle said:


> Got the steering colom done( big whoop huh? Haha!). But it's got my GM "Red Top flashlight" along with my vintage GM AC fan! Haha!


:worship:


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys

I'm still holding out hope that I'll get this thing done by the deadline


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback and inspiration! I got some work done on the garage, still needs wire, switches and outlets and I may build a partial roof down the road. But for now all that's left is decorations...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## sinicle

so I was gonna run two LEDs to the headlights and one to a "light box" out of which fiber optics would run to the parking lights, fender marker lights, and the tail light. but after much trial and error, I scratched the fiber optic idea. I was having too much trouble getting it to bend (and stay bent in 90s) without losing intensity. so I'm just gonna run the LEDs to the headlights and tail light.









with the deadline on this build coming to a close VERY soon, I'll wait for a later build to perfect the fiber optic technique. when I have more time to play around.
all the same, I'm very happy on how "Green Harvest" is coming along. and do anticipate finishing her by Wed night.


----------



## dig_derange

looks cool man, Im sure the LEDs will do the trick.


----------



## sinicle




----------



## halfasskustoms

Real nice man.


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


>


off the mfo chain,too O.G. wey,well done & dedication.Congrats on the finish


----------



## sneekyg909

sinicle said:


>


Looks cool Sinicle....clean build,excellent detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

sinicle said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

EXCELLENT WORK BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sinicle said:


> holy heck this is very nice... love the custom work too..(extra goodies)


----------



## sinicle

thanks everyone for all the feedback!


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah bro, came out dope! I'm gonna try & finish your prints up tomorrow.


----------



## dfwr83

sinicle said:


>


that's bad ass Sin bro'...like all the lil details you put into this. really clean work...:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

truck came out good sin love the fan bro looks O.G :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Sick Troka, Sin.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

You just blow me away with the realism in the cab bro. The overall build is simply amazing!


----------



## sinicle

thanks for all the kind words guys
next on the bench is a 70 monte quick build. box stock except spark plug wires. doing it white with a black vinyl top, black guts. as a christmas gift for a buddy of mine


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## sinicle

Here's the guts to the monte. Should be done soon 








My first time trying mahogany. I like it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thats bad as fawk!!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks coast! 
Got the top done. Still needs top trim, touch ups, foil and clear


----------



## dig_derange

looking good brutha! White w/ black can be tough man, I was playing around w/ black trim on a white car & was having a hard time with it wanting to bleed. Think I should've clear coated in between.. learning something new ALL the time. i just pulled back out my monte too. just cleared it, & once it dries well going to work on wiring the headlights & hopefully wrap it up soon.


----------



## dig_derange

dash looks really clean too man.. mahogany & trim silver trim is clean!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> looking good brutha! White w/ black can be tough man, *I was playing around w/ black trim on a white car & was having a hard time with it wanting to bleed.* Think I should've clear coated in between.. learning something new ALL the time. i just pulled back out my monte too. just cleared it, & once it dries well going to work on wiring the headlights & hopefully wrap it up soon.


its a lil more exspensive way...but ill use foil for taping off hard colors like that! it most DEFF. helped playing with red and white! :thumbsup:.......monte is off to a nice start SIN!!


----------



## sinicle

@dig: are you talking about the green Monte you were working on before? I thought that thing was done? thanks on the dash comps, the wood was kinda tricky at first, but once I got the hang of it, it flowed.

@Tonio: thanks man! I'm just trying to fit in with builders like yourself. there's so much crazy talent on this site. if everyone wasn't so friendly here, I'd be intimidated to post. I thought I was a big fish before I came across Layitlow, winning local shows and shit. I get on here and learn that my skills are rudamentary at best! but I prefer it that way, keeps me pushing myself.

@hock: thanks for the tip I got some green frog tape, it seems to do the job,. any bleeding is mostly my fault, not the tape's


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Green Harvest is just a masterpiece,bro I'm just gonna put my 41 away LOL! No way in Hell could I compete with that,your diorama is on a whole different level too.Have a Happy New Years and keep the builds coming.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looking good brother. I'm gonna attempt to buiild one of those fans, so I can cast em up.


----------



## dig_derange

wutup man, nah bro, that green monte had been parked in Machio's garage for some clear for a long time, so just getting it back. I don't have much left on it now. I've got a few fitting issues to tackle, hook up the head & taillights n do some engine detailing. not bad. it'll be done this month.


----------



## sinicle

@ CemetaryAngel81: thanks for the comps! but DON'T throw yours out, I love seeing all the other ways people build up the same kits! plus mine isn't that nice. you can make any turd shinny with the right camera angles!:roflmao:

@Brian: you know that little half finished fucker just sits on my shelf mocking me for not shipping it to you sooner! I got a couple things that I need to get off my duff and ship, that fan is one!

@ dig: make it happen captain! I been waiting to see her finished! BTW, not sure if I mentioned how incredibly nice the engine bay of your 55 is, but that shit is SWEET!!!! so much detail!:thumbsup: even the little shit that most would forget to add (myself included) like the tiny ass hard lines going to the tranny cooler! not sure if it came with the kit, BUT sure as hell looks good enough to be stock! ALL AROUND GREAT JOB ON THAT THING!!!


----------



## warsr67

sinicle said:


> Here's the guts to the monte. Should be done soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time trying mahogany. I like it.



SOME TIGHT WORK IN HERE BRO.:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

warsr67 said:


> SOME TIGHT WORK IN HERE BRO.:thumbsup:


thanks homie!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hey Sin I've been wanting to thank you bro for the tip on posting.Although I still have to use the library before I couldn't post a pic to save my life!Again thanks man!


----------



## sinicle

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hey Sin I've been wanting to thank you bro for the tip on posting.Although I still have to use the library before I couldn't post a pic to save my life!Again thanks man!


of course! I'm glad I could help! if you ever need anything, hit me up, I'll help you out anyway I can:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sinicle

what up big Frank!:wave:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks dig!!!! Its amazing what a difference a few posters and pin ups will make! 
















Can't be the garage of an Underground King without a club photo!


----------



## dig_derange

:shocked:..you brought that shit to life. I never "pictured" it looking that good man, shit looks real! nice work!!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Nice dio!


----------



## sneekyg909

That looks really cool Sinicle...


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> :shocked:..you brought that shit to life. I never "pictured" it looking that good man, shit looks real! nice work!!


x2!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

FRANK ALRIGHT! 
I LEARNED IT FROM WATCHING FRANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:roflmao:
JK homie! I did add a couple things to the garage, like throw up a shelf/bench, some old Impala hubcaps, and scratch built some fan belts. thought the wheels were a nice touch, I'm sure I'll add some misc. engine and bike parts laying around. oh yeah, I also added a light switch/box. though after seeing it installed, I think I'm gonna paint the box blue now.

















ever wonder the source of my inspiration?


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice looks good bro. Great detail homie much props !


----------



## ART2ROLL

Awesome little garage you got there. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys!
Decided to make a model for my model.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Shits amazing Sin!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Thanks guys!
> Decided to make a model for my model.



  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange

ahhh man, that's fuckin awesome


----------



## sinicle

thanks as always guys! 

finally figured out the youtube thing


----------



## sinicle

In the off chance that someone might need old school antennas in a pinch, you could try this method:

Find some small solid core wire









Now split the rubber insulation


----------



## sinicle

In the off chance that someone might need old school antennas in a pinch, you could try this method:

Find some small solid core wire









Now cut a piece flush and split the rubber insulation back about 1/16. 









Now split the haves apart and cut the wire flush to the split. Cut one side shorter than the other, that'll be the front of the base. 









Add some color and you got an antenna


----------



## sneekyg909

:worship:very creative


----------



## sinicle

thanks sneekyg! I keep trying to delete that double post, not sure if I know how...:dunno:


----------



## sneekyg909

sinicle said:


> thanks sneekyg! I keep trying to delete that double post, not sure if I know how...:dunno:


Edit post...


----------



## hocknberry

nice sin!! for the 57 chevy model...that came off a trophy in a kit right?! i know i have that somewhere....what kit is it bro?! wicked detail!!


----------



## sinicle

@sneekyg: I tried like 3 times before I gave up. I went to edit post then delete post and it flashed like it did it, but it was still there so it was just joking with me I guess....


@hock: thanks man! nah, it came in the AMT 1957 Chevy Hard Top kit as (I guess) a model. all I did was hollow it out, open up the windows and sand down the GIANT cast seam down the middle.


----------



## sinicle

Not sure if I want to continue down this road, shits gonna start getting too small too fast. I may make an interior tub and engine, not sure. Wheels/tires...maybe


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Your insane bro! Lol


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> Not sure if I want to continue down this road, shits gonna start getting too small too fast. I may make an interior tub and engine, not sure. Wheels/tires...maybe


you started it, now you gotta finish it!! those undies look awsome!!


----------



## sinicle

shit hock, I knew it before you posted it.









I still got to make a box, parts trees, interior tub and wheels. let's see if I actually get around to it!:rofl:


----------



## DTAT2

awesome !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Holy fuck you're insane hehheh!


----------



## Tonioseven

_*Man, ain't nothin' but BAD-ASS work goin' on up in here!! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


> In the off chance that someone might need old school antennas in a pinch, you could try this method:
> 
> Find some small solid core wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now cut a piece flush and split the rubber insulation back about 1/16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now split the haves apart and cut the wire flush to the split. Cut one side shorter than the other, that'll be the front of the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add some color and you got an antenna


Can't wait to try this. Been trynna make Impala aerials for a while and NOTHING looks that good. Great job!


----------



## sinicle

thanks for looking guys


----------



## MKD904

sinicle said:


> Not sure if I want to continue down this road, shits gonna start getting too small too fast. I may make an interior tub and engine, not sure. Wheels/tires...maybe


I say do it. Here's my 1/87 scale 32 roadster.


----------



## Lownslow302

MKD904 said:


> I say do it. Here's my 1/87 scale 32 roadster.


:wow: this one of those RR kits?


----------



## jevries

Your super creative bro!! Original stuff.



sinicle said:


> shit hock, I knew it before you posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still got to make a box, parts trees, interior tub and wheels. let's see if I actually get around to it!:rofl:


----------



## sinicle

Where did you get that roadster?!?


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> shit hock, I knew it before you posted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still got to make a box, parts trees, interior tub and wheels. let's see if I actually get around to it!:rofl:


you will "MR.DETAIL" i see you added the front frame and an engine! your a beast with detail!! i'd dig mine out and try...but i probably wouldnt finish it! :roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

thanks fellas, trying to get shit show worthy for the NNLs


----------



## sinicle

Before anyone asks, no. I'm not trying to make it buildable, just look like it. 








All that's left to make is a box and maybe a few parts trees. But I'm done with making actual parts for this thing, way too frustrating! Haha!


----------



## OFDatTX

nice work sin!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Before you know it you'll be making a diorama for your diorama LOL!


----------



## sinicle

Can't believe I never thought of that! Thanks a LOT dick! Now I'm not gonna get that outta my head till I do build one!


----------



## kykustoms

thats a cool idea for the dio looks awesome... but every repectable garage has some hot wheels lmao imagine how much of a bitch that would be it would be like 1/8 of an inch long


----------



## hocknberry

kykustoms said:


> thats a cool idea for the dio looks awesome... but every repectable garage has some hot wheels lmao imagine how much of a bitch that would be it would be like 1/8 of an inch long


and dont forget a micro machine car after that!


----------



## sinicle

fuck you guys, I'm taking my toys and going home!:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao.. too funny.


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


> fuck you guys, I'm taking my toys and going home!:biggrin:


Man,, it's been rough on the playground lately right?


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> Can't believe I never thought of that! Thanks a LOT dick! Now I'm not gonna get that outta my head till I do build one!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

dig_derange said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


it needs lights too a diorama with lights inside a diorama :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> and dont forget a micro machine car after that!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Try out some H/O train shit,those can get pretty small!


----------



## sinicle

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Try out some H/O train shit,those can get pretty small!


I wouldn't mind building an N scale layout in a coffee table someday.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Yo sinicle got any pics on how u did yo butterfly hood on yo bomb?


----------



## sinicle

hoppinmaddness said:


> Yo sinicle got any pics on how u did yo butterfly hood on yo bomb?


Yeah, I gotchu. Start with the the center hinge. For this youll need aluminum tubing and piano wire (or something similar to either)There should be a hinge molded in the hood, remove it all together. Measure the length of the hood from front to back. Cut your tubing to length. 








Now cut the piano wire about 1/8 of an inch shorter than the tube and insert it and center it as best you can. Now bend the end of the tube (with the wire inside of it) to match the contour of the curve of the hood. Now that you have a tube that fits between the two halves of the hood, replacing the molded one you removed, cut the straight part of the tube in equal parts and glue the hood halves to alternating parts of the straight section of tubing. Do NOT glue any half to the curved portion of the tube.

















To get the "dog ear", cut the hood halves along the hinge line and on the back side glue a small piece of material (like bandana). Make sure the smaller hood sections are straight and where you want them. If done right, itll be tight enough so the flap won't over extend and lose enough so it lays down when the hood is open. 










Sorry I didnt take any progress pics of the hood hinge during the build, but I hope this helps


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> Yeah, I gotchu. Start with the the center hinge. For this youll need aluminum tubing and piano wire (or something similar to either)There should be a hinge molded in the hood, remove it all together. Measure the length of the hood from front to back. Cut your tubing to length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now cut the piano wire about 1/8 of an inch shorter than the tube and insert it and center it as best you can. Now bend the end of the tube (with the wire inside of it) to match the contour of the curve of the hood. Now that you have a tube that fits between the two halves of the hood, replacing the molded one you removed, cut the straight part of the tube in equal parts and glue the hood halves to alternating parts of the straight section of tubing. Do NOT glue any half to the curved portion of the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get the "dog ear", cut the hood halves along the hinge line and on the back side glue a small piece of material (like bandana). Make sure the smaller hood sections are straight and where you want them. If done right, itll be tight enough so the flap won't over extend and lose enough so it lays down when the hood is open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didnt take any progress pics of the hood hinge during the build, but I hope this helps


oh boy did I hinge the hood on my 39 all wrong compared to this,fuck it.lol.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

sinicle said:


> Yeah, I gotchu. Start with the the center hinge. For this youll need aluminum tubing and piano wire (or something similar to either)There should be a hinge molded in the hood, remove it all together. Measure the length of the hood from front to back. Cut your tubing to length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now cut the piano wire about 1/8 of an inch shorter than the tube and insert it and center it as best you can. Now bend the end of the tube (with the wire inside of it) to match the contour of the curve of the hood. Now that you have a tube that fits between the two halves of the hood, replacing the molded one you removed, cut the straight part of the tube in equal parts and glue the hood halves to alternating parts of the straight section of tubing. Do NOT glue any half to the curved portion of the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get the "dog ear", cut the hood halves along the hinge line and on the back side glue a small piece of material (like bandana). Make sure the smaller hood sections are straight and where you want them. If done right, itll be tight enough so the flap won't over extend and lose enough so it lays down when the hood is open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didnt take any progress pics of the hood hinge during the build, but I hope this helps


 thanks sinicle gonna start cuttin it up after skoo


----------



## sinicle

@ TINGOS: how did you do yours? it looked fine to me...

@maddness: glad I could help. keep us posted on your progress, I wanna see how it comes out:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> @ TINGOS: how did you do yours? it looked fine to me...
> 
> @maddness: glad I could help. keep us posted on your progress, I wanna see how it comes out:thumbsup:


nombre I made a hinge under the rod down the center,upside down t-shape with rods on both sides.The himges will go in place when I put it together.Your idea right here I had in mind before.I had a 37 chevy die cast with split hood like yours.I just didnt want the splits to show.But, now that I see it looks good & that its only a model car.lol.your hinge would've been faster & easier.Fucked up aye.I can still change it when I get it back,so cross your fingers.If not my 39 really goona look lowrider & post up with the hood off.lol.


----------



## sinicle

Like I said, I thought it looked good. 

Speaking of fuckups, I can't believe I made an umbrella holder for Green Harvest, and didn't make a matching umbrella! So here it is.


----------



## rollindeep408

Fuckin sin it was coo chopin it up an talk to the man behind madness like this umbrella


----------



## sinicle

rollindeep408 said:


> Fuckin sin it was coo chopin it up an talk to the man behind madness like this umbrella


Likewise


----------



## 502Regal

TTT for cool stuff as usual!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Like I said, I thought it looked good.
> 
> Speaking of fuckups, I can't believe I made an umbrella holder for Green Harvest, and didn't make a matching umbrella! So here it is.


DAMN BRO WHAT CANT U DO :biggrin: THATS BADASS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

a couple more license plate toppers


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice bird ...... Good idea


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

fricken sweet ...love em!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


> a couple more license plate toppers


You're the man when it comes to detail on these bombas. Set all the standards with one vehicle, great job!


----------



## bugs-one

Sick work, Sin. Bad ass trokita.


----------



## ricezart

thats sick....sin


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys for the inspiration and the compliments


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> a couple more license plate toppers


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: this is all i have too say about this :facepalm: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hey Sin,would you sell any of the license plate toppers? Stellar work by the way bro!


----------



## ricezart

sinicle said:


> a couple more license plate toppers


Loving the detail soooooo nice


----------



## Tonioseven

Lowridingmike said:


> You're the man when it comes to detail on these bombas. Set all the standards with one vehicle, great job!


*
X-2!!* :yes:


----------



## Woods

This truck is off the charts!!!!!!!!!! Hay Sinicle, :thumbsup: Thank You for the inspiration to think smaller!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> a couple more license plate toppers


Wuz good sin damn that 
trokita looks clean much props


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

sinicle said:


> thanks guys for the inspiration and the compliments



INSPIRATION!! Great word! I think most of us come looking in here to get our Inspiration, so we should be thanking you bro! :biggrin:

Great work on the truck and as always, I love the details!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn!!! That is badass!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Still think you kicked ass on the Harvest.One of my favorite builds here.


----------



## sinicle

thanks all of you for all the kind words:worship:
I currently got Love Machine on the bench, will drop some progress pics soonuffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## machio

this trucks on another level Sin.Detail is sick.


----------



## dig_derange

Machio, just wait til you see it in person. It made its way here yesterday.. I'm predicting best of show!


----------



## rollindeep408

dig_derange said:


> Machio, just wait til you see it in person. It made its way here yesterday.. I'm predicting best of show!



Xmotha fuckin 2 pics do no justice it's a clean ass build


----------



## sinicle

You guys are too kind. Thank you


----------



## dig_derange

I'd like to dedicate this next track to the true Mustache Man.. rock on brutha, rock on


----------



## sinicle

thanks for the bump and dedication dig! 
great song, but such a pathetic little mustache for the lead character. I'm assuming most of his powers were from the awesome van!
if I had a van that equaled the magnitude of my mustache........... 








and YES it's ok for me to post pics of my facial hair in my build thread, cause it takes great determination to grow a MANstache like this!

WITH GREAT MUSTACHE, COMES GREAT RESPONSIBILITY!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

LMFAO!! I'd never look good with a handlebar,U need a van with a forest painted on the side,not one with a mushroom fake window,those just say "hey c mere I m a friend of your mothers get in the van"! J/k bro!


----------



## chris g

sup sinny sin sin!!! man you crazy creative i would have never thought of some of the shit you done i seen the truck in person and man iwanted to jump n that bicth and drive off the fuckin table mad props bro!!


----------



## sinicle

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> LMFAO!! I'd never look good with a handlebar,U need a van with a forest painted on the side,not one with a mushroom fake window,those just say "hey c mere I m a friend of your mothers get in the van"! J/k bro!


HAHA! A FOREST?!? WTF? Its cause I'm white, isn't it? :roflmao:
I was talkin to dig about it, I think my next 1:1 build is gonna be an older van built up late 70s early 80s style. once I sell my car.....


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> thanks for the bump and dedication dig!
> great song, but such a pathetic little mustache for the lead character. I'm assuming most of his powers were from the awesome van!
> if I had a van that equaled the magnitude of my mustache...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and YES it's ok for me to post pics of my facial hair in my build thread, cause it takes great determination to grow a MANstache like this!
> 
> WITH GREAT MUSTACHE, COMES GREAT RESPONSIBILITY!!!!!!














HEY LUIGI WHERE'S MARIO LMFAO............. :facepalm::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :bowrofl: 


SORRY BRO I HAD COULD'NT PASS IT THIS UP HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

whats up Chris. thanks homie, I'm glad you liked it

what Frank, my nieces and nephews say the same shit! lol!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> what Frank, my nieces and nephews say the same shit! lol!


:shocked: :shocked: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

from what I hear Frank, you're built just like Mario! now all you need is to snort lines of Rogain like me and move past that little baby mustache your lip is trying to harvest!:rofl:


----------



## OFDatTX

LMFAO


----------



## sinicle

I was asked about my fender marker lights, so here's a quick how to for the Sin-der marker light!

I use fiber optic for a couple reasons. One: the way it melts works well for a cap. Just hold the fiber close to flame NOT in flame! Lol and watch how it starts to melt. It'll form a ball at the end but the "ball" is flat on top. 
















Now make the mount/base from styrene sheet and glue to the bottom of the fiber








Now paint or foil the mount and fiber (I paint the flat part at the top of the "ball" white), and mount. 








the other reason I use fiber optic is cause when the light hits it, it looks more like a light that a chrome pin








Hope this helps


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Creative shit Sin. I'm guessing it could be flipped the other way around and the melted end flattened and made into an antenna. :dunno:


----------



## jevries

Always amazing creative work in here!


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys
@mayhem: I don't see why not. that's a good idea.


----------



## dodgerblue62

sinicle said:


> I was asked about my fender marker lights, so here's a quick how to for the Sin-der marker light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanx for the quick response . It looks great. Where would i get some fiber optic shit without buying a space shuttle


----------



## sinicle

dodgerblue62 said:


> Thanx for the quick response . It looks great. Where would i get some fiber optic shit without buying a space shuttle


No problem, took like 10 min. Its funny you say that, I get my fiber optics from NASA! 

Jk, I found this at a dallor store


----------



## kykustoms

thats cool i always wated to try fiber optics... u should fiber optic your stache haha i always try to grow mine out but my ol lady complains too much lmao


----------



## DTAT2

fiber opics for marker lights thats a sweet ass idea sin ...looks hella good bro.......your creativity surpasses that of a normal mustached man.. ...as far as your mustache goes ....it still has not accepted my friend request on facebook ...and i heard its a drunk ...


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys. 
@ky: yeah, my wife HATES it. But oddly enough, seems like every other woman LOVES it...there could be a connection...
@dtat2: like I said: the stache does what the stache wants. I only get to occasionally reap the benefits of letting it reside under my nose.


----------



## darkside customs

[email protected] your stache.... That shit is cool as hell....


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey mate, what happened with the cheech and Chong impala? I was loving they thing! And ill post in the buildoff, but you, among a handful of others, are one of the top builders here in my eyes, as far as creativity, and uniqueness, you're always coming up with crazy things!


----------



## sinicle

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey mate, what happened with the cheech and Chong impala? I was loving they thing! And ill post in the buildoff, but you, among a handful of others, are one of the top builders here in my eyes, as far as creativity, and uniqueness, you're always coming up with crazy things!


thanks man! I appreciate the compliment! believe me, it's all you guys that motivate and inspire me!
as far as the "Love Machine", its on hold till I get the 67 done. the 67 is for a client, the "love Machine" is for fun...business first!


----------



## allparish12

i just read all 39 pages...AMAZING WORK!!!!


----------



## sinicle

allparish12 said:


> i just read all 39 pages...AMAZING WORK!!!!


HOLY SHIT! I don't even have the patience to do that! must be a boring day!:roflmao:

jus playin, WOW, thank you! I'm glad it held your attention for so long


----------



## sinicle

My cousin has been taking good care of the replica I built for her of her first car


----------



## OFDatTX

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:i just saw this commercial today....:roflmao:

http://youtu.be/mFcKKh6XfTw


----------



## TINGOS

yo Sin have you tried brainstorming on that tilt steering column? YOU CAN DO IT wey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

@coast: I seen that shit before, but just played it for my wife, who'd never seen it. all she did was roll her eyes and shake her head:roflmao:

@ TINGOS: WOW! thanks for just throwing that little secret gem right out in the front yard for anyone to grab!!!!

JUS KIDDIN!:roflmao: you know I don't care bout that shit, in fact, if I'm not mistaken, you brought that idea to me!

I been so busy with life and the 67, that I haven't built any prototypes yet but I think I got the design down. but on the bright side, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna be getting a LOT of bench time! I just broke myself snowboarding on Fri and I'm thinking I tore or strained the Medial Collateral at the left knee. living in the good ol' US of A, my choices are:
1)to let it heal on its own and be basically bed ridden for at least a few weeks and possibly walk like House for the rest of my life.
2)go to a Dr and be in debt for the rest of my life for him to tell me to stay in bed for a month or get Sx where they can not do shit or fuck me up even worse making me walk like House for the rest of my life.
3) (which is my favorite by the way), read the same books those quack Drs read and do my own Sx, where I can not do shit or fuck me up even worse making me walk like House for the rest of my life.

my only goals with this are: not to be in debt, and try to avoid walking like House.:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

sinicle said:


> @coast: I seen that shit before, but just played it for my wife, who'd never seen it. all she did was roll her eyes and shake her head:roflmao:
> 
> @ TINGOS: WOW! thanks for just throwing that little secret gem right out in the front yard for anyone to grab!!!!
> 
> JUS KIDDIN!:roflmao: you know I don't care bout that shit, in fact, if I'm not mistaken, you brought that idea to me!
> 
> I been so busy with life and the 67, that I haven't built any prototypes yet but I think I got the design down. but on the bright side, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna be getting a LOT of bench time! I just broke myself snowboarding on Fri and I'm thinking I tore or strained the Medial Collateral at the left knee. living in the good ol' US of A, my choices are:
> 1)to let it heal on its own and be basically bed ridden for at least a few weeks and possibly walk like House for the rest of my life.
> 2)go to a Dr and be in debt for the rest of my life for him to tell me to stay in bed for a month or get Sx where they can not do shit or fuck me up even worse making me walk like House for the rest of my life.
> 3) (which is my favorite by the way), read the same books those quack Drs read and do my own Sx, where I can not do shit or fuck me up even worse making me walk like House for the rest of my life.
> 
> my only goals with this are: not to be in debt, and try to avoid walking like House.:biggrin:


LMAO!!! YOU'RE A DAMN FOOL!!!! BUT THAT'S THE TRUTH... Thank god I had medi cal.... I got a bill from the hospital and it's all paid for, but for my 5 month stay, my total was 486,000 bucks....in fact, the last bill I got was sayin I owed them 1,100 bucks for the first visit to the e.r. Apparently medi cal didn't cover my first visit...


----------



## pancho1969

Sup Doug :wave:. I got to say when I first meet you I was like I GOT to grow me a mustache like that :cheesy: but my wife won't let me  haha. BTW what 67 u workin on?


----------



## sinicle

@darkside: I don't want to think of the care I'd get through medical (if I'm even eligible for that shit)! I'll just let it heal. My wife draws the line at home dentistry. She says knee Sx is outta the question. 

@pancho: the 67 I'm building in the LUGK/Drag Lo build off


----------



## darkside customs

I gotta say, they took real good care of me.... My ass died twice and if it wasn't for all the shit the hospital did for me, I probably would not be here right now...keep doin what your doin bro... I'm diggin the shit outta that 67


----------



## sinicle

I just use that as an excuse, I HATE Drs. They're like mechanics, chances are they're less intelligent than you, they just had access and interest in different books. I learned to rebuild a Chevy small block from a book, how could a human knee be much more difficult? I already do my own sutures, and have plenty of Litocain on hand. But the wife drew the line, so waiting it out sounds fine to me.


----------



## Valve Easy

sinicle said:


> my only goals with this are: not to be in debt, and try to avoid walking like House.:biggrin:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You mean he's trying to avoid walking like you; lets see that tortured genius sprout a Chia-stache!


----------



## sinicle

Got 2 out of 4 bumper guards made. These things were a BITCH! Lol!








But I got a styrene template (white plastic piece in frame), so now I can make more with out the hassle of having a 67 bumper


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> Got 2 out of 4 bumper guards made. These things were a BITCH! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got a styrene template (white plastic piece in frame), so now I can make more with out the hassle of having a 67 bumper


 fuckin excellent Rambo!


----------



## rollindeep408

You don't fuckin play fair Doug hahaha pure siccnes as always


----------



## Tonioseven

This thread is freakin' AMAZING!! I see the shit you create I'm like  and then I try it and am like :facepalm:. Keep up the awesome creativity bro!! :h5:


----------



## sinicle

As always, thanks fellas.


----------



## sinicle

I've had a few folks ask about my hubcaps, so here's a small how to:

I started out with a set of Deeks straight lace spokes. cut 2 disks of thin styrene flat stock, one slightly larger than the other. center the rear set of spokes on the larger disk and glue down. now center the smaller disk on top (sandwiching the spokes between the disks). take a piece of round stock parts tree to make the hub (no bigger in diameter than the knock-off) and cut it down to about 1/16 in length. center that on the smaller disk and glue down. now center the front set of spokes on that hub and glue down with the knock-off topping it off. now find a set of beauty rings (I think I found these in the 58 Impala kit), and with the spoke assembly laying on a flat surface, press the beauty ring down around the perimeter of the spoke assembly until flat and glue down.

I hope this makes sense. sorry, but theses are the only pics I took during assembly


----------



## sinicle

Decided to add seatbelts to the 67. The photo etch ones are cool, but figured I'd save some $ and just make'em


----------



## bigdogg323

:worship: :worship: :worship:

Beautiful work as always doug :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

bigdogg323 said:


> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> Beautiful work as always doug :thumbsup:


thanks Frank


----------



## darkside customs

Jesus! You're killin it in here! Nice work!


----------



## sinicle

darkside customs said:


> Jesus! You're killin it in here! Nice work!


Thanks homie!

Hydro asked me to make him some skirts so i figured I'd make a how to out of it. Not that they're very tricky, im just bored I guess 
But I am doing it in two parts cause im sleepy. 


I start out with 1/16 ABS sheet









Cut a piece bigger than the wheel opening and use a flatening iron to heat the ABS to make it more pliable. 









Now press the hot plastic against the back of the body to mold it to match the body contour. 









After the ABS cools and holds the contour, scribe it and cut it out. You may need to do a little sanding for fit. 



























Now that I got both sides molded and cut out, its time to do research to see what they looked like stock and maybe find some custom ideas









This ends tonights show, stay tuned for next episode : final design and adding trim!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Good how to!


----------



## sinicle

Lil Brandon said:


> Good how to!


Thanks Brandon


----------



## bigdogg323

Lil Brandon said:


> Good how to!


X2 :yes:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

thanks for sharing bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

bigdogg323 said:


> X2 :yes:





halfasskustoms said:


> Nice.





COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:nice!!


thanks guys



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thanks for sharing bro!:thumbsup:


of course homie, that's what this hobby is about.


----------



## Dre1only

Dam Sinicle your real crafty, hella skillz


----------



## Lowmodelr

Wow great how to... I love skirts an definetly b tryn this


----------



## Lowridingmike

This topic is the shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Dre1only said:


> Dam Sinicle your real crafty, hella skillz





Lowmodelr said:


> Wow great how to... I love skirts an definetly b tryn this





Lowridingmike said:


> This topic is the shit. :thumbsup:


thanks fellas, means a lot
I'll try to hit the bench tonight and finish the how to


----------



## sinicle

Fender skirt how to part 2

Once you decide on a final shape (i went stock based on Google pics and Classic Industries catalogs), cut it out and sand it smooth. I used .030 rod for the trim. I have strips in the same size, but it doesnt like corners like the rounds. Glue the rod down along the bottom edge of the skirt. 









Sand the rod down flat and fairly thin to match the stock wheel opening trim on the body









Now repeat the process on the other side









I hope this helps some of you. With this technique you should be able to make any kind of skirt for any kind of vehicle.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Man your years ahead of the curve,I wish I had that skill:facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man your years ahead of the curve,I wish I had that skill:facepalm::thumbsup:


:no: I'm just cheap
and why can't you have that skill, was my how to that shitty?:dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

sinicle said:


> :no: I'm just cheap
> and why can't you have that skill, was my how to that shitty?:dunno:


No Im just lazy and impaitent at times lol


----------



## sinicle

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> No Im just lazy and impaitent at times lol


:roflmao::twak::rofl:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude thats kool as hell. I dont think that its your cheap. cuz you put $$ in time thats prob more then the cost of the part.


----------



## sinicle

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude thats kool as hell. I dont think that its your cheap. cuz you put $$ in time thats prob more then the cost of the part.


Thanks homie, I'll keep tellin myself that! 

Heres some little shit I been messin with. Made some 76 antenna balls. Didnt have the tailor's pins with the ball end, so i just built up supper glue. Between that and just dripping it in paint, it got close enough to a sphere. 









I also got inspired by Dig pulling out his Monte so I did the same. Figure its about time I finish my buddy's X-Mas gift from last year! Lol! Trrew another coat of color, all thats left is foil and clear


----------



## bigdogg323

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sinicle

thanks Frank


----------



## dig_derange

cool bro, lovin that rag top!


----------



## dig_derange

How'd you do the 76 on the pins? gel pen?


----------



## sinicle

thanks Dig



dig_derange said:


> How'd you do the 76 on the pins? gel pen?


I used my detail brush


----------



## Tonioseven

*There's ALWAYS some good eye candy and knowledge to be had in this thread!!! I might have to try making some skirts for one of my '70 Impalas now.! Thanks for sharing!! :thumbsup::h5:*


----------



## halfasskustoms

I love them 76 balls.


----------



## pancho1969

Great how too Doug :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

great How to Hoto. lol what size, what source, or brand is your detail brush? and do you bristle conditioner?
I know that thing has seen alot of use, but the bristles look clean a crisp!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

sinicle said:


> Fender skirt how to part 2
> 
> Once you decide on a final shape (i went stock based on Google pics and Classic Industries catalogs), cut it out and sand it smooth. I used .030 rod for the trim. I have strips in the same size, but it doesnt like corners like the rounds. Glue the rod down along the bottom edge of the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand the rod down flat and fairly thin to match the stock wheel opening trim on the body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now repeat the process on the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps some of you. With this technique you should be able to make any kind of skirt for any kind of vehicle.



Nice job Sin!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> *There's ALWAYS some good eye candy and knowledge to be had in this thread!!! I might have to try making some skirts for one of my '70 Impalas now.! Thanks for sharing!! :thumbsup::h5:*


no problem! I'm glad I can help



halfasskustoms said:


> I love them 76 balls.


thanks man



pancho1969 said:


> Great how too Doug :thumbsup:


thanks Pancho! your turn! where's the "pancho's patterns" how to?:biggrin:



Hydrohype said:


> great How to Hoto. lol what size, what source, or brand is your detail brush? and do you bristle conditioner?
> I know that thing has seen alot of use, but the bristles look clean a crisp!:thumbsup:


thanks Markie. I think it started life as a 000, but right after I got it I cut it down to like 10 hairs to fit my needs. like you pointed out, it's very old and I can't see the markings anymore so I don't know the real size or brand. no conditioner, I just keep it clean. 

on a side note, I'm shipping your skirts to DTAT2 for casting and then right back to you. he's a competent caster for things like this and always has quick turnaround time. plus this way someone in the club has the molds


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> thanks Dig
> 
> 
> 
> I used my detail brush


damn dude, making shit look easy!


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> damn dude, making shit look easy!


Thanks homie 

Figured it was about time I got around to this


----------



## halfasskustoms

U so fuckin good it kills me. Great job man.


----------



## Hydrohype

thanks Markie. I think it started life as a 000, but right after I got it I cut it down to like 10 hairs to fit my needs. like you pointed out, it's very old and I can't see the markings anymore so I don't know the real size or brand. no conditioner, I just keep it clean. 

on a side note, I'm shipping your skirts to DTAT2 for casting and then right back to you. he's a competent caster for things like this and always has quick turnaround time. plus this way someone in the club has the molds.


You aint just Whistling Dixie, great now there will be skirts to go around. after so many years of me having tantrums.. Yea i tried cutting a brush down to like a few hairs but they went all over the place.. It's always a crap shoot with me and detail brush's.. they seam to very from brand to brand on size spec;s
the numbers are confusing.. they 0/1 or 0/0 or 00/5? and they all look big as fuck to me. they need like a 00000/0 micro brush! 
anyway great job on the skirts.. Im am thinking those 69's would fit a 70 yea? and I am curious how the 62 resin skirts will pair up with the amt and revel 62's? as soon as they are done dont get comfortable my friend? because that's when i will be sending you a 68 for the thigh warmer treatment! just doing my part to keep you busy!


----------



## sinicle

halfasskustoms said:


> U so fuckin good it kills me. Great job man.


thanks wey! means a lot



Hydrohype said:


> You aint just Whistling Dixie, great now there will be skirts to go around. after so many years of me having tantrums.. Yea i tried cutting a brush down to like a few hairs but they went all over the place.. It's always a crap shoot with me and detail brush's.. they seam to very from brand to brand on size spec;s
> the numbers are confusing.. they 0/1 or 0/0 or 00/5? and they all look big as fuck to me. they need like a 00000/0 micro brush!
> anyway great job on the skirts.. Im am thinking those 69's would fit a 70 yea? and I am curious how the 62 resin skirts will pair up with the amt and revel 62's? as soon as they are done dont get comfortable my friend? because that's when i will be sending you a 68 for the thigh warmer treatment! just doing my part to keep you busy!


the 69s do fit a 70 (more or less). not sure on the 62s. because they were made to fit a resin, they don't even match up with each other. but with all plastic, it wouldn't take much for it to fit


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn sin that L.U.G.k plack looks sweet diggin it alot lets get those casted an plated i want a few of those


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn sin that L.U.G.k plack looks sweet diggin it alot lets get those casted an plated i want a few of those


way ahead of ya! I've got it in a package thats getting sent out to DTAT2 for casting.


----------



## sandcast

Hydro, it's nice they let you out of the internet slammer; I thought it sucked that you were banned.

Those 1970 Imp skirts were made for the AMT 1970, so they should fit like a glove on the 1969 AMt Imp since the mold is the same. I am sure that a little filing, fitting and putty will make it fit a 1969 MPC Imp.

I would like to buy a pair or two if I can.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Cooooool those will look clean on our builds nice work sin it looks sweet cant wait to get them plated a few chrome an a few gold


----------



## sinicle

sandcast said:


> I would like to buy a pair or two if I can.




once they get to DTAT2 he'll be responsible for all the casting and dispersing. but I'm sure if you hit him up, he'll give you a fair price


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> Cooooool those will look clean on our builds nice work sin it looks sweet cant wait to get them plated a few chrome an a few gold


thanks boss


----------



## Hydrohype

sandcast said:


> Hydro, it's nice they let you out of the internet slammer; I thought it sucked that you were banned.
> 
> Those 1970 Imp skirts were made for the AMT 1970, so they should fit like a glove on the 1969 AMt Imp since the mold is the same. I am sure that a little filing, fitting and putty will make it fit a 1969 MPC Imp.
> 
> I would like to buy a pair or two if I can.


 internet slammer. ha ha ha.. I cant believe I told my mom what happened. she said she did not raise me that way! but the still laughed.

Hey DTaT, the ball's going to be in your court soon. we are all going to be counting on you.. the pressure is on sir! be prepared for the rush.. if and when you need something for supplies labor what nott? dont hesitate to ask. and yea Rambo that plaque looks good too....


----------



## sinicle

Got the 454 for the Monte about done. Still needs a quick powdering to knock down the shine.


----------



## dig_derange

Badass bro..


----------



## sinicle

The amount of realism you get from a simple wash and a little drybrushing is amazing!


----------



## sinicle

and yes I know I still need to paint the exhaust and add the driveline!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice work,Sin!


----------



## sinicle

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice work,Sin!


Thanks homie, I appreciate it!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Nice weatherd look sinicle.


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> The amount of realism you get from a simple wash and a little drybrushing is amazing!


DUDE i just saw a spider crawl from the lower a-arm to the oil pan or was that a bug going across my monitor? nice work..


----------



## sinicle

"Method Man is like: roll that shit, light that shit, smoke it!"


----------



## halfasskustoms

How the hell you this good. WOW:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## sinicle

Lil Brandon said:


> Nice weatherd look sinicle.


thanks Brandon



Hydrohype said:


> DUDE i just saw a spider crawl from the lower a-arm to the oil pan or was that a bug going across my monitor? nice work..


lol glad you like it homie



halfasskustoms said:


> How the hell you this good. WOW:worship::worship::worship:


it's my secret!:420::rofl:


----------



## dig_derange

Damn dude, that's awesome


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

sinicle said:


> "Method Man is like: roll that shit, light that shit, smoke it!"


That is just wild as fuck!!:worship:


----------



## sandcast

man is that small


----------



## OFDatTX

Dammmint sin why u stelling my idea foo. J/k bro but for real tho this week I was just thinking of making one like it for my next build. Sin is one step in front of us no joke


----------



## sandcast

He can read your mind.


----------



## sinicle

sandcast said:


> He can read your mind.


"got mind control like Debo, but he ain't my friend. cause when I'm around he be quiet but when I leave, he be talkin again!":roflmao:

everyone needs a theme song....


----------



## dig_derange

holy shit, speaking of mind reading.. I thought of this song the other day after my post in here.. no fuckin bullshit! had that little scratch in the beginning of that song and everything.. WEIRD


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> holy shit, speaking of mind reading.. I thought of this song the other day after my post in here.. no fuckin bullshit! had that little scratch in the beginning of that song and everything.. WEIRD


:run::roflmao:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn dats bad ass sin you da man


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaamn dats bad ass sin you da man


thanks boss!

got the Monte finished today! I made sure to get pics cause it's already at it's new home. my buddy LOVED it! he kept saying how real it looked, which is great for me to hear:biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

Almost forgot, heres the 1:1 that was my reference! Lol


----------



## sinicle

a couple more of the motor


----------



## Tonioseven

SICKNESS!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

sinicle said:


>



One of my top 10 of all time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> thanks boss!
> 
> got the Monte finished today! I made sure to get pics cause it's already at it's new home. my buddy LOVED it! he kept saying how real it looked, which is great for me to hear:biggrin:





sinicle said:


> a couple more of the motor


:worship: :worship::worship: IM JUST SPEECHLESS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

I dont like that car.........But you did a damn good job on it.


----------



## sinicle

Tonioseven said:


> SICKNESS!!!


thanks Tonio!



bigdogg323 said:


> :worship: :worship::worship: IM JUST SPEECHLESS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


glad you like it Frank:biggrin:



halfasskustoms said:


> I dont like that car.........But you did a damn good job on it.


thanks man! uffin:
how can you not like a 70 Monte?!? it's a lowriding classic!


----------



## sandcast

Sinicle, I think you took some poetic license, cause your model looks better than the actual car. Outstanding job.


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> Thanks guys!
> Decided to make a model for my model.


 okay so Im am behind the curve, and really late. but damm this is some twilight zone shit. theres a giant hand in your garage! that bad ass sin. The monte came out really nice.. it's killin your friends 1/1. lol he's got work to do.. what was the source of your rally's?


----------



## dig_derange

oh damn, Sin!! killin it!!! incredible all around.. particularly diggin the weathering..


----------



## dig_derange

halfasskustoms said:


> I dont like that car.........But you did a damn good job on it.


:scrutinize::buttkick::biggrin:


----------



## sandcast

Hydro, you mean this one?


----------



## halfasskustoms

sinicle said:


> thanks man! uffin:
> how can you not like a 70 Monte?!? it's a lowriding classic!


You know I dont know. I never liked those cars.:dunno:


----------



## sinicle

sandcast said:


> Sinicle, I think you took some poetic license, cause your model looks better than the actual car. Outstanding job.


Thanks sandhe said he wanted it built to look like it never got taken off the road and was taken care of.



Hydrohype said:


> okay so Im am behind the curve, and really late. but damm this is some twilight zone shit. theres a giant hand in your garage! that bad ass sin. The monte came out really nice.. it's killin your friends 1/1. lol he's got work to do.. what was the source of your rally's?


thanks hydro, the rallys are what came with the kit and the 1:1. he has the caps in the trunk I think.



dig_derange said:


> oh damn, Sin!! killin it!!! incredible all around.. particularly diggin the weathering..


thanks dig! it's your prints that really helped bring it life!:worship:



sandcast said:


> Hydro, you mean this one?


when I read that, I was thinking of the one where they're trapped in the toy box:dunno: but that one was good too!



halfasskustoms said:


> You know I dont know. I never liked those cars.:dunno:


that's just crazy talk:loco:


----------



## sinicle

here's the next project: 66 Elco 70's low style









this is my first elco so I'm pretty stoked, always wanted to do one cut the tailgate









and already fucked up!:twak::roflmao:









I should have cut the inside down into the bed instead of back into the tailgate. now I have to splice a piece onto the bottom of the tailgate to make it longer/taller. oh well, you live and you learn:biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice. Thats going to look good.


----------



## dig_derange

awesome. hey cool, my 67 is gonna be all 70's style too


----------



## sinicle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8hoDLURCR4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:  uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

sinicle said:


>


Great tip,I have leftover photoetch sprue,Thanx uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

crazy details brotha !!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

You got sum great work goin on in here sin you the man


----------



## dig_derange

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


>


amazing!!!:wow::worship:


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama:


----------



## sinicle

got the tailgate jammed and hinged

















I'm such a jackass! I realized the picture I found on Google to reference the tailgate support was not a 66 Elco, I made that hinge/support for nothing!:facepalm::roflmao::twak:

the actual support was just a cable...haha!


----------



## bigdogg323

Great work master sincle please teach us sum more of ur masterful detail work oh great one of detail :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> amazing!!!:wow::worship:


WTF GOES ON INSIDE THE MIND OF SINICLE aka THE MAD MODELER :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> thanks boss!
> 
> got the Monte finished today! I made sure to get pics cause it's already at it's new home. my buddy LOVED it! he kept saying how real it looked, which is great for me to hear:biggrin:


LOOKS GOOD SINICLE NEXT I'M BRINGING THE PURPLE :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

COAST2COAST said:


> crazy details brotha !!!!


thanks homie



pina's LRM replica said:


> You got sum great work goin on in here sin you the man


just tryin to earn my spot



dig_derange said:


> :worship::worship::worship::worship:






OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> amazing!!!:wow::worship:


necessity is the other of envention. thanks OLDSKOOL



Lowridingmike said:


> :drama:


glad you're enjoying the "Sin Show" Mike 



bigdogg323 said:


> Great work master sincle please teach us sum more of ur masterful detail work oh great one of detail :biggrin:


I'm gonna start charging you Frank:rofl:



Dre1only said:


> WTF GOES ON INSIDE THE MIND OF SINICLE aka THE MAD MODELER :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:run::loco::420::roflmao:



Dre1only said:


> LOOKS GOOD SINICLE NEXT I'M BRINGING THE PURPLE :biggrin:


bring it homie, I can't wait to see it


----------



## Hydrohype

sandcast said:


> Hydro, you mean this one?


 lol okay? 

The AMAZING SIN-GIENY,,HEY MAN THAT GATE SUPPORT ABSOLUTE GOLD. ENDLESS POSSIBILITY'S WITH YOUR MAGIC BRO.
with the wagon fiends that are on this site. i can see it now? from nomad's to impy wagons to truck beds. a chain is cool but that is wild. i was blown away at how you mending them together without any bonding agent's! you like did some micro metallurgy shit. and made a rivet out of a punch! wow bro.. crazy..:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's some fine work there!


----------



## sinicle

Hydrohype said:


> lol okay?
> 
> The AMAZING SIN-GIENY,,HEY MAN THAT GATE SUPPORT ABSOLUTE GOLD. ENDLESS POSSIBILITY'S WITH YOUR MAGIC BRO.
> with the wagon fiends that are on this site. i can see it now? from nomad's to impy wagons to truck beds. a chain is cool but that is wild. i was blown away at how you mending them together without any bonding agent's! you like did some micro metallurgy shit. and made a rivet out of a punch! wow bro.. crazy..:thumbsup:


thanks hydro! it's nothing big, just a revolutionary new hinge technique that I invented!!!!!!










JK:roflmao:



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's some fine work there!


thank you Lorenzo


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> got the tailgate jammed and hinged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a jackass! I realized the picture I found on Google to reference the tailgate support was not a 66 Elco, I made that hinge/support for nothing!:facepalm::roflmao::twak:
> 
> the actual support was just a cable...haha!


:rofl: it's simply been upgraded!


----------



## Lowridingmike

:drama: this shits way better than cable..


----------



## sinicle

Lowridingmike said:


> :drama: this shits way better than cable..


I whole hartedly agree Mike, but unforunately, I'm building this to period correct so just a simple cable it is 

But I did discover a new skill (even though it turns out to not be aplicicable for this build), and in the process possibly even taught a few others what I learned, so it's a win regardless


----------



## sinicle

The Elco is all jammed up, I was thinking it was ready for paint, then thought it could use some fenched antennas...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hell yeah,go with the frenched antennas!


----------



## dig_derange

:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice..


thanks



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hell yeah,go with the frenched antennas!


I like'em too



dig_derange said:


> :thumbsup:




I made the rear end posable, left the front stock. i'm building this one like it's blue collar street ride from the 70s, built on a budget. not enough cash to lift the front yet, but soon!:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I like'em too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the rear end posable, left the front stock. i'm building this one like it's blue collar street ride from the 70s, built on a budget. not enough cash to lift the front yet, but soon!:biggrin:


:wow: ahh shit!!!:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow: ahh shit!!!:shocked::thumbsup:


thanks oldskool, I appreciate it

here's a couple different angles


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: looking good i tawt u well funny mustache man  :roflmao: :roflmao:
























































j/k bro elco is looking badass bro :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## sinicle

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: looking good i tawt u well funny mustache man  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k bro elco is looking badass bro :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


with great mustache, comes great amounts of tail!:naughty:


----------



## sinicle

started on the motor. I picked up a couple of these 4 barrel carbs from the NNLs. I was hesitant at first to use it cause I wanted an air cleaner, and why use something if you cant see it?










so I just made a spacer for hight and glued it to the underside of the air cleaner, with a hole going straight down through the middle like on a 1:1, and glued a rod to the center of the carb...removable air cleaner!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

sinicle said:


> started on the motor. I picked up a couple of these 4 barrel carbs from the NNLs. I was hesitant at first to use it cause I wanted an air cleaner, and why use something if you cant see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I just made a spacer for hight and glued it to the underside of the air cleaner, with a hole going straight down through the middle like on a 1:1, and glued a rod to the center of the carb...removable air cleaner!


gonna be sick wit all that detail bro!!


----------



## sinicle

hoppinmaddness said:


> gonna be sick wit all that detail bro!!


thanks wey!


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I like'em too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the rear end posable, left the front stock. i'm building this one like it's blue collar street ride from the 70s, built on a budget. not enough cash to lift the front yet, but soon!:biggrin:



that's awesome


----------



## Hydrohype

Good morning Sin. You make it look easy.. that suspension shit is a bitch. I like the trailing arm mounts you got there. 
and only you would have a removable air cleaver!


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> started on the motor. I picked up a couple of these 4 barrel carbs from the NNLs. I was hesitant at first to use it cause I wanted an air cleaner, and why use something if you cant see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I just made a spacer for hight and glued it to the underside of the air cleaner, with a hole going straight down through the middle like on a 1:1, and glued a rod to the center of the carb...removable air cleaner!


:thumbsup::thumbsup: look'n good Sinicle uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX

Sick work as always wey!


----------



## sinicle

Been a min
I guess since its delivered and no longer a secret, I can post pics of the 67 commission build for Joe from FamilyFirst CC. 


































































Made a photo drop from GSeeds how to









































Thanks again to Veronica and Joe. It was an honor to replicate your ranfla


----------



## corky

homie you never sease to amaze me that is a awsome build


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> Been a min
> I guess since its delivered and no longer a secret, I can post pics of the 67 commission build for Joe from FamilyFirst CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a photo drop from GSeeds how to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again to Veronica and Joe. It was an honor to replicate your ranfla


amazing!:worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> amazing!:worship:


X2 what he said!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks as always for the feedback fellas


----------



## serio909

67 looks tigth


----------



## Praise_D_Lowrd

I Just read this whole thread and all I can say is DAAAAAMN! Haha you have serious talent man! Thats really cool of you to show us your techniques and how to make all this cool detailed stuff. I have so many ideas for my builds now! Keep up the awesome work bro


----------



## sinicle

Thanks serio
Right on Praise! Im glad I can inspire and hope my how tos help


----------



## Hydrohype

beautiful scenery for a great car.. You want to about a million dollar picture? i would have loved to see the looks on Joe's face when he was first presented the replica!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I BET...THAT JUST LOOKS SURREAL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## Hydrohype

Once or twice around the block, with the Doug bike!


----------



## 97xenissan

Great work in here, really like the chain steering wheels, good stuff!,


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the comps guys
What up Frank
Youre a fool Markie lol


----------



## sinicle

I'm moving a replica build to the front of the bench line-up. It's another one for Family First CC. So far I got the doors and trunk cut and hinged


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ahhh shit! this is gonna be good!:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> ahhh shit! this is gonna be good!:drama:


:yes:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.....looks good sofar.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking great,some quick hinging there!


----------



## chris_thobe

64 looking good.. It was good talking to you yesterday, thanks for making me feel like part of the LUGK family right away!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys. Oddly enough, when I complete this, it'll be the first 64 I've ever built! Lol. I started Love Machine, but never finished. 
Same here Chris, it was cool meeting you.


----------



## Dre1only

What's up Sin been awhile just stopped by to see what your up to :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hell yea sin would love to see love machine come together an when u finish it throw a giant dubee in there sum were like the 1 they was smokin in d movie


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> Hell yea sin would love to see love machine come together an when u finish it throw a giant dubee in there sum were like the 1 they was smokin in d movie


LOL, hell yeah. 

I know this is going to be dope man. gotta pic of the 1:1 for us?


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> LOL, hell yeah.
> 
> I know this is going to be dope man. gotta pic of the 1:1 for us?


Here's a quick one dig:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thought u was talkin bout finishin that other 64 my bad dis 1 is clean to


----------



## sinicle

Oh, I plan on finishing Love Machine at some point. But commission builds come first.


----------



## Hydrohype

great cut job on the 64, you know back the ole days we called them, box's. yea a 64 was a box long before the caprice..anyway dont forget to CAST THEM SKIRTS before you paint this car! or make a duplicate pair!

Oh fuck, the 1/1 has mini blinds,,,hear we go again..why did you separate/brake the roof of the window? does this car hava a sunroof or your gonna do head liner?:thumbsup: this is the 3rd replica under your belt with stocks or hubcaps... the next one will have rims!


----------



## sinicle

No sun roof, the glass was a bit warped in the middle so I spit it so it'll lay better. Yeah, it's got a few accessories not including blinds, should be a fun build though. And sorry Markie, untill we get a reliable caster, I build the skirts as we need them, no stock.


----------



## sinicle

I meant other than blinds I have a few acc to make for this.


----------



## bigdogg323

Cant wait to see this build :drama:


----------



## hocknberry

damn!! you gotta build those hub caps AGAIN?! youre a beast sinicle!!


----------



## dig_derange

hocknberry said:


> damn!! you gotta build those hub caps AGAIN?! youre a beast sinicle!!


Lol. 1st thing I thought too!


----------



## sinicle

Not by choice, believe me! Lol! 
Actually they should go fairly quick since I'm now past all the trial and error shit.


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppin'

Keep it goin Sin,

Ya do good work, and don't stop....

I'll try harder to do better, but I don't think I'll ever get to your level of experties.

I quit buildin' model cars and bikes when I was like 12 or 13.

LOL now I'm 50 and startin' again.

My kids love it......


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the feedback guys

Shit hoppin, I've built less than 10 models in my life. So my level of expertise is well within your reach! Thanks for the comps all the same


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## sinicle

What up big dog!

My entry for the LISM $100 build off:


----------



## sneekyg909

:wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> What up big dog!
> 
> My entry for the LISM $100 build off:


That's awesome!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice caddy homie.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Great start homie, I know your gonna kill em with them details!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys, Im trying! Its my first radical, im pretty stoked on it so far


----------



## chris_thobe

Nice work! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Hell yea dats gonna b tight


----------



## halfasskustoms

How's that 64 doing. Any updates on that.


----------



## sinicle

The owners of the 64 are busy as hell right now and dont have time to send me pics, info, or supplies. So its on back burner for a bit.


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> The owners of the 64 are busy as hell right now and dont have time to send me pics, info, or supplies. So its on back burner for a bit.


caddy looks cool sin......i saw D.A.'s caddy of FB......looks like you got some competition?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Bump...oops lol looking good Family!!


----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> caddy looks cool sin......i saw D.A.'s caddy of FB......looks like you got some competition?!


I have competition from 99% of the folks who entered, problem is: Im not much competition for any of them. I have no chance in winning, that build off hass more heavy hitters than a sumo gym!


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> I have competition from 99% of the folks who entered, problem is: Im not much competition for any of them. I have no chance in winning, that build off hass more heavy hitters than a sumo gym!


:werd: i know i dont stand a chance, but its all about building for the hobby right?! sisnce i dropped the ball on the super show build, im grabbin on to this one! i need to get back to the 63 gypsy build too!


----------



## sinicle

Made a "Chicago Typewriter" with a detachable drum clip as part of a bomb accessories kit I'm making for Christ T.


----------



## sinicle

Here it is with some paint. I think it needs sights


----------



## Hydrohype

yea!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

sinicle said:


> Here it is with some paint. I think it needs sights


Hope you cast this bro:x:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thats bad ass!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Sick as always bro!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn thats badass bro. Im bout to cast up a few guns from a guy on here..looks like their in style again lol


----------



## sinicle

Some progress of my $100 build off caddy "The Underground King"

Hide-a-way/pull out wet bar

















Wrap around couch

















I saw some engraving work done by a guy named Tyler Parsons and it inspired me to try it myself. My design work leaves much to be desired, but the technique is flawless.


----------



## jevries

Sick stuff, great work!



sinicle said:


> Some progress of my $100 build off caddy "The Underground King"
> 
> Hide-a-way/pull out wet bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap around couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some engraving work done by a guy named Tyler Parsons and it inspired me to try it myself. My design work leaves much to be desired, but the technique is flawless.


----------



## Damaged

:wow: :worship:
Damn Sin, you are always doing amazing detail work.

Hide-away bar is too cool and that engraving is very impressive.


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys☺


----------



## halfasskustoms

So are you going to do a how too on how you did that bumper. Is that just reg BMF.


----------



## Compton1964

What did you use to engrave??? (inspiring shit rite there)


----------



## pina's LRM replica

U gettin down sin much props d ingravin is clean I srapt d ingravin I did on my lack doin it over lookin for better outcome but urs is on point


----------



## sinicle

halfasskustoms said:


> So are you going to do a how too on how you did that bumper. Is that just reg BMF.


all I did was use a small round pointed tool and drew the design on some chrome tape that I found at a thrift store ( I think it might be similar to what TINGOS uses for foil). no how to necessary, the only real tricky part is drawing the design...



Compton1964 said:


> What did you use to engrave??? (inspiring shit rite there)


a cuticle tool that I stole from my wife



pina's LRM replica said:


> U gettin down sin much props d ingravin is clean I srapt d ingravin I did on my lack doin it over lookin for better outcome but urs is on point


thanks homie


----------



## halfasskustoms

So it's chrome tape....nice ima go get that stuff. Great job homie.


----------



## sinicle

halfasskustoms said:


> So it's chrome tape....nice ima go get that stuff. Great job homie.


Thanks homie ?


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> Here it is with some paint. I think it needs sights





sinicle said:


> Some progress of my $100 build off caddy "The Underground King"
> 
> Hide-a-way/pull out wet bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap around couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some engraving work done by a guy named Tyler Parsons and it inspired me to try it myself. My design work leaves much to be desired, but the technique is flawless.


DAMMIT SIN I SEE YOU HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan

Dre1only said:


> DAMMIT SIN I SEE YOU HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


yeah sinicle the rifle is badass, really dig the interior too the wet bar in the dash is sick, and ENGRAVING!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> Some progress of my $100 build off caddy "The Underground King"
> 
> Hide-a-way/pull out wet bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap around couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some engraving work done by a guy named Tyler Parsons and it inspired me to try it myself. My design work leaves much to be desired, but the technique is flawless.


:wow:bad ass!!!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the comps guys, Im just tryin to keep up with all the crazy talent in the $100 build off!


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> Some progress of my $100 build off caddy "The Underground King"
> 
> Hide-a-way/pull out wet bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap around couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some engraving work done by a guy named Tyler Parsons and it inspired me to try it myself. My design work leaves much to be desired, but the technique is flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just too damn good Sinicle,,,,,,you are the man.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Tyler parsons is here in lil. His name is tbone11


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lil Brandon said:


> Tyler parsons is here in lil. His name is tbone11


Show this to him brandon.. He'd be thrilled!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Plus that bar and interior work is fickin awesome! Sinicle always has been a BAD DUDE!


----------



## tbone11

Nice!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My boy underated he cold wit it top builder fo sho mad skills


----------



## 97xenissan

Lookin good in here sinicle


----------



## sinicle

Thanks a lot for all the positive feedback guys!
And special thanks to tbone11 for the inspiration. I would never have tried it myself if his work wasn't so damn beautiful!


----------



## sinicle

With the $100 build off on stand by I ran some tape on "Role Model"


----------



## Lil Brandon

To bad you dropped out of the buildoff we had goin.


----------



## Lil Brandon

Patterns don't look bad at all. They flow with the body lines good but you should try to break them up a bit more. I'm afraid this will kind of clash when it's done.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice layout !


sinicle said:


> With the $100 build off on stand by I ran some tape on "Role Model"


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


> With the $100 build off on stand by I ran some tape on "Role Model"


Lets see it! And it's "Roll".. lolz


----------



## Damaged

sinicle said:


> With the $100 build off on stand by I ran some tape on "Role Model"


Good job on the tape work Sin :thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan

Looks cool, can't wait to see some color on it


----------



## sinicle

Lowridingmike said:


> Lets see it! And it's "Roll".. lolz


OH! Thats what you guys were saying I was misspelling! My bad, I just assumed it was "role models" like you guys can teach someone something, not "roll models" like you guys just roll over. I see now. Yeah your way makes more sense...


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


> OH! Thats what you guys were saying I was misspelling! My bad, I just assumed it was "role models" like you guys can teach someone something, not "roll models" like you guys just roll over. I see now. Yeah your way makes more sense...


Exactly we aren't "Role models"...... We "Roll Models"! lolz


----------



## halfasskustoms

sinicle said:


> With the $100 build off on stand by I ran some tape on "Role Model"


That shits nice.......?? For ya. That chrome tape... I went to the craft store and the tape they had there was robed like a reg tape roll. 
What type of tape is that and where'd you get it.


----------



## Lowridingmike

halfasskustoms said:


> That shits nice.......?? For ya. That chrome tape... I went to the craft store and the tape they had there was robed like a reg tape roll.
> What type of tape is that and where'd you get it.


Check pancho1969's how to on patterns and making tape. Thats how we make tape and it's perfect. two razors taped/glued together w/ a shim in the middle however thin or thick you want it...


----------



## halfasskustoms

No not how to make it that thin but the CHROME tape. What's it called and where do you get it.


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> With the $100 build off on stand by I ran some tape on "Role Model"


Nice work Sin the camaro is a blast from the past :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys
Hey half, this is the tape I use. I found it in a box at good will for .25 a roll, I got shit tons.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hmm I'd like to find som of that stuff.

THanks Sin.


----------



## Met8to

I use ducttape foil for water prrof


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

TTT great tips and work in here


----------



## sinicle

Anytime 1/2
Thanks Guys
Got the tape lines done. Gonna try and lay some paint tomorrow.


----------



## sneekyg909

Dayuuummm! those lines are nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

sinicle said:


> Anytime 1/2
> Thanks Guys
> Got the tape lines done. Gonna try and lay some paint tomorrow.


Clean lay out work. Hope to see it at the NNL West.


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice tape work sin way to step your game up bro


----------



## 97xenissan

Very cool, what did you use for a silver base?


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys! 
@Eric: I plan on going, but it really depends on Income at the time, so we'll see. 
@97: duplicolor metalspecks.


----------



## halfasskustoms

sneekyg909 said:


> Dayuuummm! those lines are nice...:thumbsup:


X 1000


----------



## 97xenissan

Wow it has a nice sparkle, cant wait to see what colors you have planned, nice tape work sir.


----------



## Damaged

sinicle said:


> Anytime 1/2
> Thanks Guys
> Got the tape lines done. Gonna try and lay some paint tomorrow.


:thumbsup: Look forward to seeing this after more paint/colour is applied.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Beautiful !:thumbsup:*


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damaged said:


> :thumbsup: Look forward to seeing this after more paint/colour is applied.


x2


----------



## dfwr83

hell yea!!! looks bad ass Sin...


----------



## OFDatTX

Camaro aint no lowrider fooo. Haha J/k just wanted to say that shit. But that camaro is tight homie!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Pulling off all the punches bro. Looking Badass bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nice sin do yo thang!


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> Anytime 1/2
> Thanks Guys
> Got the tape lines done. Gonna try and lay some paint tomorrow.


watch out now thats coming out nice Sin :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the feedback guys!
Laid my first panel, fuchsia down the center and purple pearl lace









Not bad for my first time touching an airbrush! Lol!


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> Laid my first panel, fuchsia down the center and purple pearl lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time touching an airbrush! Lol!


Me likey!


----------



## Dre1only

_* ~~ :h5:niceee:h5: ~~*_


----------



## halfasskustoms

Not bad at all. Looks perdy good to me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:drama: *great start !*


sinicle said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> Laid my first panel, fuchsia down the center and purple pearl lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time touching an airbrush! Lol!


----------



## ZeroTolerance

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> Laid my first panel, fuchsia down the center and purple pearl lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time touching an airbrush! Lol!


Looks good. Yea airbrush is the way to go, makes paintjobs like this easy and fun! Plus you don't hardly use any paint doing it vs rattlecan.


----------



## wisdonm

How did you get the paint to stay in the lines? If you taped over the blue tape, how do you stop it from pulling up the blue tape patterns?


----------



## sinicle

wisdonm said:


> How did you get the paint to stay in the lines? If you taped over the blue tape, how do you stop it from pulling up the blue tape patterns?


I stuck the tape to my hand a few times to lessen the adhesion. 

Weather's too shitty to paint today so I started working on the accessories for this build, got one of'em done. Dash mounted record player:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> Laid my first panel, fuchsia down the center and purple pearl lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time touching an airbrush! Lol!


damn!!!:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> I stuck the tape to my hand a few times to lessen the adhesion.
> 
> Weather's too shitty to paint today so I started working on the accessories for this build, got one of'em done. Dash mounted record player:


thats freakin cool!!!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

sinicle said:


> I stuck the tape to my hand a few times to lessen the adhesion.
> 
> Weather's too shitty to paint today so I started working on the accessories for this build, got one of'em done. Dash mounted record player:





Nice work. I like that.


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys


----------



## Dsnvogues

Dude!!!! Nice! Nice skills you got goin bro! The turn table,that's some shit a ***** ain't never seen. Keep it up bro im interested to see how this Camaro gon come up....


----------



## halfasskustoms

sinicle said:


> I stuck the tape to my hand a few times to lessen the adhesion.
> 
> Weather's too shitty to paint today so I started working on the accessories for this build, got one of'em done. Dash mounted record player:


Are you kiding me....this is fuck slick man. Great job.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

TTT for my family.


----------



## Damaged

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> Laid my first panel, fuchsia down the center and purple pearl lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time touching an airbrush! Lol!


:wow: :thumbsup: Looking good so far Sin.





sinicle said:


> I stuck the tape to my hand a few times to lessen the adhesion.
> 
> Weather's too shitty to paint today so I started working on the accessories for this build, got one of'em done. Dash mounted record player:


As always,very impressive scratch building, Sinicle the accessory king :worship:


----------



## ZeroTolerance

sinicle said:


> I stuck the tape to my hand a few times to lessen the adhesion.
> 
> Weather's too shitty to paint today so I started working on the accessories for this build, got one of'em done. Dash mounted record player:


Now thats damn slick!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

Are u kidding me with this Doug? Haha that's insane. Need a little micro motor to spin that bitch!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: SCROLL DOWN  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------>>>>>>>>>>































































































:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Kick ass!


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Kick ass!


:shocked: :shh:


----------



## rollindeep408

Fuckin Doug cool shit bro


----------



## sinicle

As always: Thanks guys! 
Got started on the interior


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> As always: Thanks guys!
> Got started on the interior


nice! what did you use for the black piping.......i could use that for the seats in my gypsy!


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> I stuck the tape to my hand a few times to lessen the adhesion.
> 
> Weather's too shitty to paint today so I started working on the accessories for this build, got one of'em done. Dash mounted record player:


I don't know if your outside the box or inside that bitch but your on time with that old school shit :h5:


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice!!


----------



## 97xenissan

sinicle said:


> As always: Thanks guys!
> Got started on the interior


Wow Doug very Nice !


----------



## halfasskustoms

sinicle said:


> As always: Thanks guys!
> Got started on the interior


Wow nice. Great lookin.


----------



## COAST2COAST

sinicle said:


> As always: Thanks guys!
> Got started on the interior


:no:you make it look easy......great job:thumbsup:


----------



## Coyote79

very nice what material is that? if you dont mind me asking:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for all the kind words guys!
@coyote79: just sheet foam from Michaes


----------



## sinicle

A little more progress:


----------



## OFDatTX

Sick!!!


----------



## Damaged

Paint job progress is looking good and nice work so far on the interior.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> A little more progress:


damn!!!:wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

sinicle said:


> A little more progress:


:thumbsup:Looks like panchos camaro...kinda


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## LopezCustoms

Sin is cheating LOL your cars is to badass y you using cheat codes hahaha looks fucking sexcy paint is comming out wicked!! Same for interior break everyone in with some oldschool.ish


----------



## halfasskustoms

sinicle said:


> A little more progress:


 God damnit that looks good. Great job sin.


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> As always: Thanks guys!
> Got started on the interior





sinicle said:


> A little more progress:





sinicle said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> Laid my first panel, fuchsia down the center and purple pearl lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for my first time touching an airbrush! Lol!





sinicle said:


> I stuck the tape to my hand a few times to lessen the adhesion.
> 
> Weather's too shitty to paint today so I started working on the accessories for this build, got one of'em done. Dash mounted record player:


THE MARO IS LOOKING BADASS DOUG :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys, means a lot! 
Been kinda busy, but Im gonna try to get the rest of the color on today


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> A little more progress:


them damn elf's I bought $76.97 cents worth of cookies all kinds sat them out at nite next to a kit the kit still in the plastic :dunno: wtf I gotta do to get them to work for me 



LopezCustoms said:


> Sin is cheating LOL your cars is to badass y you using cheat codes hahaha looks fucking sexcy paint is comming out wicked!! Same for interior break everyone in with some oldschool.ish


_*Cheat codes where ? :roflmao:*_


----------



## hocknberry

whats the black piping sin..thin cut foam or string or something?


----------



## sinicle

@Dre: have you tried leaving out yoo-hoo? Those fuckers love that shit! 

@hock: its some super high tech top secret shit called fine point sharpie! SSSSHHHHHHHH, don't tell a soul!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Making leaps and bounds with this build bro!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks Lorenzo, I'll be surprised if I finish it by the 13 but we'll see...


----------



## hocknberry

@hock: its some super high tech top secret shit called fine point sharpie! SSSSHHHHHHHH, don't tell a soul! 
[/QUOTE]
whatcha reccomend for some piping.....i need something to finish the gypsys seats.....and the thread i have tried isnt thick enough! the camaro is coming out wicked though!! 8 days left right?! :run:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## sinicle

hocknberry said:


> @hock: its some super high tech top secret shit called fine point sharpie! SSSSHHHHHHHH, don't tell a soul!


whatcha reccomend for some piping.....i need something to finish the gypsys seats.....and the thread i have tried isnt thick enough! the camaro is coming out wicked though!! 8 days left right?! :run:[/QUOTE]
I just drew it in but maybe very small wire like from a phone line? And yeah, tic toc! Lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dats clean much props way to put it down sin u made ur point bro! Lol haha


----------



## Lil Brandon

sinicle said:


> whatcha reccomend for some piping.....i need something to finish the gypsys seats.....and the thread i have tried isnt thick enough! the camaro is coming out wicked though!! 8 days left right?! :run:


I just drew it in but maybe very small wire like from a phone line? And yeah, tic toc! Lol[/QUOTE]



8 days left for what??? You quit the buildoff remember??


----------



## bigdogg323

Lil Brandon said:


> 8 days left for what??? You quit the buildoff remember??


:uh: THAT DOESNT MEAN HE CANT FINISH BREH 

PLUS DIDIN U QUIT FIRST :facepalm:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

sinicle said:


> A little more progress:





very nice.


----------



## Lil Brandon

bigdogg323 said:


> :uh: THAT DOESNT MEAN HE CANT FINISH BREH
> 
> PLUS DIDIN U QUIT FIRST :facepalm:


Na bitch I didn't! You must live in this dudes pocket or somethin. Or does he pay you to to stay on his dick? Always quik to jump on it aren't you?


----------



## Lil Brandon

Interior is lookin pretty good by the way! I like how you scored the foam to make it look like biscuit tuck. Nice.


----------



## jevries

Looks hella good!



sinicle said:


> A little more progress:


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dats clean much props way to put it down sin u made ur point bro! Lol haha


thanks boss, but the point is moot if it falls on deaf ears or people who lack the intelligence to comprehend the lesson



Lil Brandon said:


> Interior is lookin pretty good by the way! I like how you scored the foam to make it look like biscuit tuck. Nice.


go suck someone else's dick douchefag:nono::fool2:



jevries said:


> Looks hella good!


thanks j! always nice to hear from a master such as yourself!


----------



## bigdogg323

Lil Brandon said:


> Na bitch I didn't! You must live in this dudes pocket or somethin. Or does he pay you to to stay on his dick? Always quik to jump on it aren't you?


who callin a bitch lil fake building foo nobody pays me to say shit for nobody breh and the only person on anybody DICK is u fake ass e-thugg lil bitch i say what i wanna say unlike u that cant handle people talking shit fucking quiter and if u want the troof ill tell ya homie unlike sum people on here  now take ur fake building ass and get sum skills breh :shocked:


----------



## sinicle

BeginnerBuilder said:


> very nice.


Thanks man 

Got the record player finished with some color and a small stack of quarters on the arm to keep it from skipping









Also finished the setup/truck


----------



## dig_derange

that's amazing man


----------



## Hydrohype

HEAD'S OR TAILS ON THE QUARTER'S?


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

Wut gauge wire did u use dor the dump wires


----------



## halfasskustoms

Sin this is kool man.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn! That is sick!!!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks as always for the feedback! 
@beginner: not sure, tiny. I got it from Michaels and I use it mostly for brake lines off the MC.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

Thanks for the info sinicie

Check out the plumbin I did for my pumps in my build thread


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin siiiiiiick!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

All in those lil details gonna knock this one over the edge bro..loving it already


----------



## sinicle

Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!


----------



## halfasskustoms

sinicle said:


> Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!


So nice. Its sweet man.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thats sum dope old school shit bro!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

The colors go together nicely.


----------



## PHXKSTM

I love it! Looks great


----------



## Damaged

sinicle said:


> Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!


:wow: :thumbsup:

Paint job turned out sick


----------



## LopezCustoms

Hey no one asked if u liked the paint job its up to us whether its good or not LOL just messn dam sin thats an OG 70s style rider right there!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!


bad ass!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Very nice.....i need my airbrush out of storage...these cans got me feelin like im in the stone-age


----------



## darkside customs

sinicle said:


> Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!


Doug, that has gotta rank up there with Seeds, Pancho, And Truscale.... Very fuckin nice!!


----------



## jevries

Beautifull paintjob!!



sinicle said:


> Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!


----------



## sinicle

halfasskustoms said:


> So nice. Its sweet man.


thanks!



pina's LRM replica said:


> Thats sum dope old school shit bro!


thanks boss, that's the idea



BeginnerBuilder said:


> The colors go together nicely.


thanks, I was worried at first but it ended up working



PHXKSTM said:


> I love it! Looks great


thanks man!



Damaged said:


> :wow: :thumbsup:
> 
> Paint job turned out sick


thanks!



LopezCustoms said:


> Hey no one asked if u liked the paint job its up to us whether its good or not LOL just messn dam sin thats an OG 70s style rider right there!


:scrutinize::roflmao:thanks man!



COAST2COAST said:


> Very nice.....i need my airbrush out of storage...these cans got me feelin like im in the stone-age


I know what you mean! I finally decided it was time to wear my big boy pants and grab the airbrush!:rofl:



darkside customs said:


> Doug, that has gotta rank up there with Seeds, Pancho, And Truscale.... Very fuckin nice!!


I wouldn't go that far, but thanks all the same!



jevries said:


> Beautifull paintjob!!


thanks j, means a lot!


almost there....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Killer,making me want to do one!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

sinicle said:


> Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!
> http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g399/sinicle1/864FF8AE-40FF-4655-B76F-
> F76F2AC47264-257-000000317BC9E6CF.jpg[/
> IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> :D Gotta love this style of paint :D


----------



## halfasskustoms

Goddamn it I love that thing. You should be in masterpiece MCC.


----------



## machio

Masterpiece 4 sure.craftmanship is untutchable .


----------



## hocknberry

sinicle said:


> Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!


:thumbsup:hell yah!!


----------



## Lowrider-gee

sinicle said:


> Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!


 


That's too sick...loving this build x10


----------



## Damaged

sinicle said:


>


:thumbsup:

Look forward to seeing it all together.


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: camaro is lookin good Doug !!


----------



## darkside customs

Badass!


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks boss, that's the idea
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I was worried at first but it ended up working
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize::roflmao:thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! I finally decided it was time to wear my big boy pants and grab the airbrush!:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far, but thanks all the same!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks j, means a lot!
> 
> 
> almost there....


Fuck'n nice work as usual Sin its to bad yall couldn't do a build off without the bullshit, keep build'n homie always nice work in your thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

mAN you been working on this thing (like forever) finish it already and take some flicks with foil and clear.. I want to see a good side view of those rims... maybe some outdoor when the rain stops? then you can get back into production with those bomb ass 
steering wheels... Good Job Sin!


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks boss, that's the idea
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I was worried at first but it ended up working
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize::roflmao:thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! I finally decided it was time to wear my big boy pants and grab the airbrush!:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far, but thanks all the same!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks j, means a lot!
> 
> 
> almost there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know for somebody that is always picking on me,,,,,,,,what's up with the carpet wey?...............shoulda shagged it,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> chingon wey,you inspire me Sir,,,,,,,,,great with scale to size detail


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS said:


> sinicle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some progress of my $100 build off caddy "The Underground King"
> 
> Hide-a-way/pull out wet bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrap around couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some engraving work done by a guy named Tyler Parsons and it inspired me to try it myself. My design work leaves much to be desired, but the technique is flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just too damn good Sinicle,,,,,,you are the man.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> yo sin,,,,,,,,try making the biscuit closer together & then you'll have the look you was shooting for,,,,,,,,,this looks badass wey,I'm not telling you how to do anything at all,,,,,you can always school me,,,,,,,,,,but I been practicing biscuit off & on & I do so many interiors for others for the practice & different types of cars,,,,,,,,,one day I'll make the perfect interior I want to do but for now it only seems possible if its 1/18 or 1/16 scale.lol.keep it up wey eres chingon.
Click to expand...


----------



## TINGOS

If I woulda made this diamond tuck smaller & buttons closer together,then it damn sure was gonna look more real......I'm still learning as I go,,,,,,,,,,,,but one day I promise I'll make you proud big homie.


----------



## sinicle

Thanks T. yeah I could have done the tuck in a tighter pattern on the Caddy, but it was my first one and mistakes were made. But they'll only get better, naturally. Since then, I made a small "T square" to keep all my pleats the right size and all uniform.


----------



## Hydrohype

kILLER SHIT..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

A-fucking-mazing. All I'll say!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for looking and all the kind words


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:--------------> :finger:


----------



## dig_derange

wutup Sin!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Looks cool, does only one door open? Can't wait to see that lac done!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here fam


----------



## sneekyg909

sinicle said:


> Got the paint basically done. Needs a little touch up in some spots where either the paint came up with the tape and overspray. Then wet sand, foil and clear. But all in all, Im fuckin lovin my first airbrush job!


This is looking nice Sin...:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the comps guys!



Lowridingmike said:


> Looks cool, does only one door open? Can't wait to see that lac done!


I always open just one door on my personal builds. It started as an easier way for me to show non-builders the mods involved in opening a door, and turned in to a Sinicle signature move. You could call it lazy, but thats not usually a term that would discribe my work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Far from lazy by any means. That's intricate details I would much rather see.


----------



## Lowridingmike

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the comps guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I always open just one door on my personal builds. It started as an easier way for me to show non-builders the mods involved in opening a door, and turned in to a Sinicle signature move. You could call it lazy, but thats not usually a term that would discribe my work.


I got a signature move topic. everybodys got one!


----------



## sinicle

Had a couple folks ask how I made the Packard Swan hood ornament for Love Machine:

















So here's a how to:

Get 3/32 styrene tube and hold it over a flame turning it in you fingers to distribute the heat evenly in one spot. Be sure to keep the rod near the flame, not IN the flame:









Now pull the styrene apart and then loop back. It may take a couple tries till you learn, but it's not hard. 









Now just picture a swan in that and cut away most of the excess









Do some final shaping with a rat tail and you got a swan body









Now just draw up a wing design on thin sheet styrene. Cut it out and trace it for the other wing. After cutting the other out, its a good idea to stack them and do a final shaping that way so they're equal. I just use good ol super glue. 
I hope this helps if you got any questions, feel free to go fuck yourselves!!! 
JP hit me up if you get stumped


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DDDDDDDAME BRO I :nicoderm: YOU MANN


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaaaamn fam lookin good!


----------



## chris_thobe

Sin, you are a talentless, shit talking, worthless, poor excuse of a human being. But u are a beast with plastic  I am speaking from the heart.


----------



## chris_thobe

^^^ Wow I can't beleive that guy said that! HAhah, U know I am playin! Thats a brilliant idea for the swan!! My tiny brain could never come up with an idea that clever.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Lol @ Chris,great work as always Doug!


----------



## chris_thobe

Hahha, I got some Yuengling in me and am in a goofy mood tonight.


----------



## sinicle

chris_thobe said:


> Sin, you are a talentless, shit talking, worthless, poor excuse of a human being. But u are a beast with plastic  I am speaking from the heart.


LMAO!!! Truth!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Great how to...still killen em with them details:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks coast!
Heres another swan I made with light up wings:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DAT'S WUSUP BRO:nicoderm:


----------



## sinicle

BigMoneyTexas said:


> DAT'S WUSUP BRO:nicoderm:


Thanks wey!


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Builds are looking good. Am I going to see you next weekend? I hope.


----------



## b_moneystyles

interior and paint, man you got it on lockdown!

i love these 70's style rides


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> Had a couple folks ask how I made the Packard Swan hood ornament for Love Machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a how to:
> 
> Get 3/32 styrene tube and hold it over a flame turning it in you fingers to distribute the heat evenly in one spot. Be sure to keep the rod near the flame, not IN the flame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull the styrene apart and then loop back. It may take a couple tries till you learn, but it's not hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just picture a swan in that and cut away most of the excess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do some final shaping with a rat tail and you got a swan body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just draw up a wing design on thin sheet styrene. Cut it out and trace it for the other wing. After cutting the other out, its a good idea to stack them and do a final shaping that way so they're equal. I just use good ol super glue.
> I hope this helps if you got any questions, feel free to go fuck yourselves!!!
> JP hit me up if you get stumped


 NICE WORK FUCC'N NICE,BUT THE PART ABOUT GO FUCC YOURSELF :twak: j/k


----------



## sinicle

Thanks Tonio!
Thanks Eric and Hell yeah Im gonna be there! Can't wait to see your projects in person!
Thanks B Money, I've always preferred the 70s style especially over the new trends of trying to bite off if hot rod styles. Lowriders should be flakes wrinkles and mirrors IMO.
Thanks Dre! sorry, the how to seemed too boring. I was just livening it up a bit 
Plus I figure the folks who would be reading my thread should be expecting eccentric behavior from me and Im sure everyone knows by now if they ever got questions, they just have to ask.


----------



## sinicle

LoveMachine


----------



## rollin yota28

Damn I've been gone for a minute and your still on love machine? Haha j/k naw it looks great! Good to see again


----------



## dig_derange

this thing is incredible


----------



## sinicle

rollin yota28 said:


> Damn I've been gone for a minute and your still on love machine? Haha j/k naw it looks great! Good to see again


LMAO! Yeah, I had a few distractions, but I got her done...enough. Theres still a few more things I might add, but Im happy for now.


----------



## Tonioseven

Sick, sick work!!!


----------



## b_moneystyles

yes! this is awesome, great work :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> LoveMachine


 U GO BOY, SIN ALWAYS GOT THAT DETAILED SHIT DOWN TO A SCIENCE ...


----------



## wisdonm

How do you guys engrve the windows? Vibrating pencile engraver or just scratch it? Inside or out? I can see the Love Machine cruzen the barrio now.


----------



## a408nutforu

lol all ur missing is hella smoke coming out the windows:roflmao:the car is dope.vary detailed.seen at NNLwest show.:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys
Its not engraved, its decal that I got through Dig. I tossed the envelope and can't remember the guy's name, Dig can tell ya. They came out real nice. I'll get more detailed shots soon


----------



## Hydrohype

sinicle said:


> LoveMachine


damm back to the days of bell bottoms, pony tails and afro's... 8;track tapes, president Johnson and Richard Nixon. 

5 finger bag's of grass for 10 bucks.. I think everybody had some fool named JULIO in there hood with a car like this! 

Sin knocked it out the park again..


----------



## Guest

sinicle said:


> BACK TO THE IMPALA! I cut apart the belt setup, I'm gonna make my own belt. I didn't like the way the pulley on the generator looked so I made a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's always nice to have watch guts laying around in case you need small gears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I finally got around to building one of the Adex's.


Awesome tip on the watch parts, you can get small packs at hobby lobby and use the 40% off coupon they come out to about $6.00 a pack and there in the clay isle, never thought5 about using them gears for alternators,thanks sin, you for sure are a model engineer!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> LoveMachine


this looks badass doug :worship: :worship::worship::worship::worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> this looks badass doug :worship: :worship::worship::worship::worship: :thumbsup:


X2 builds lookin great bro!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Love machine is lookin great brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for lookin fellas!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That came out perfect,fam!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

sinicle said:


> LoveMachine


BAD ASS HOMMY!


----------



## machio

BUMP!


----------



## customcoupe68

sinicle said:


> Had a couple folks ask how I made the Packard Swan hood ornament for Love Machine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here's a how to:
> 
> Get 3/32 styrene tube and hold it over a flame turning it in you fingers to distribute the heat evenly in one spot. Be sure to keep the rod near the flame, not IN the flame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now pull the styrene apart and then loop back. It may take a couple tries till you learn, but it's not hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just picture a swan in that and cut away most of the excess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do some final shaping with a rat tail and you got a swan body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just draw up a wing design on thin sheet styrene. Cut it out and trace it for the other wing. After cutting the other out, its a good idea to stack them and do a final shaping that way so they're equal. I just use good ol super glue.
> I hope this helps if you got any questions, feel free to go fuck yourselves!!!
> JP hit me up if you get stumped


dope


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> BUMP!


Lol ha ha dats wat im talkin bout love dat pic! Say sin love machine is dope much props!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68

sinicle said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Got the record player finished with some color and a small stack of quarters on the arm to keep it from skipping


too cool :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the props guys, much appreciated!


----------



## OldSchoolVato

sinicle said:


> LoveMachine


memories of way back... you captured it nicely perro


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :finger: :wave: :naughty:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hey what up Doug


----------



## sinicle

Thanks OldSchoolVato
What up big Frank and Lorenzo!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Love Machine. You got it down homie.


----------



## TINGOS

*yup*



sinicle said:


> LoveMachine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this came out real good Sin,,,,,,,,


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: :h5:


----------



## sinicle

Thanks Tingos! She still needs a couple details (side mirrors, drum set, ect), but Im pretty happy with how she turned out. 
What up Pancho, gettin excited about the bomb build off? I am! So excited in fact that I just moved this to the front lines:


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> Thanks Tingos! She still needs a couple details (side mirrors, drum set, ect), but Im pretty happy with how she turned out.
> What up Pancho, gettin excited about the bomb build off? I am! So excited in fact that I just moved this to the front lines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> now tihs is gonna be retarded I already know,,,,,,,,,,,,,go for it wey,,,,,,,hook this car up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68

sweet hump back


----------



## sinicle

Gettin crackin on the 39! Got the doors and trunk open:










Had to modify the rear pan for rear passenger footspace:

















Not too worried about it lookin like a hack job, the back wall will be covered by the front bottom of the back seat and I don't think the belly will be too visible after I smooth it out a bit.


----------



## bigdogg323

Looking good doug :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Cant wait to see it finished...


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good Doug :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nice sin!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys! 
I took some new pics the other day


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

VERY NICE BRO :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Always_Learnin

Great builds sin.


----------



## 1942aerosedan

how'd you hinge the hood ?


----------



## customcoupe68

that truck is dope . cheech impala nice too


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for lookin guys!



1942aerosedan said:


> how'd you hinge the hood ?


 there's a kind if how to on paige 36 in this thread


----------



## Dr1v3by3

sinicle said:


> Thanks guys!
> I took some new pics the other day



Wow those are model cars? Lawdy lawdy lord that 64 look mad real...nice work man


----------



## Dre1only

Dr1v3by3 said:


> Wow those are model cars? Lawdy lawdy lord that 64 look mad real...nice work man


















X2,TTT


----------



## machio

Looking Good Sin!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin real good fam much props builds an pics are siiiiick!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the feedback fellas, much appreciated! I'ma try to get down on the doors and jams today on the 39, I'll post up later with any progress


----------



## OldSchoolVato

sinicle said:


> Thanks guys!
> I took some new pics the other day


 long live the CHEECH !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

To the Mothafuckin Top!


----------



## sandcast

Nice pics


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for all the comps guys 
If anyone wants to know, here's how I get my shots: I just find local spots that have concrete picnic tables (every public park and rec place in my town has'em) with nice views. First I grab a a few handfuls of local dirt/sand/rocks and spread it out on the tabletop. Then remove all large rocks/twigs/whatever. the idea is to make the surface look to scale next to the tires. Then just play around with the kit and the camera for the angles/shots you like most.


----------



## sinicle

BTW how you like my custom IPhone attachment for the tripod? Yeah, thats right, I fabbed that!!!
HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Yeah, I gotchu. Start with the the center hinge. For this youll need aluminum tubing and piano wire (or something similar to either)There should be a hinge molded in the hood, remove it all together. Measure the length of the hood from front to back. Cut your tubing to length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now cut the piano wire about 1/8 of an inch shorter than the tube and insert it and center it as best you can. Now bend the end of the tube (with the wire inside of it) to match the contour of the curve of the hood. Now that you have a tube that fits between the two halves of the hood, replacing the molded one you removed, cut the straight part of the tube in equal parts and glue the hood halves to alternating parts of the straight section of tubing. Do NOT glue any half to the curved portion of the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get the "dog ear", cut the hood halves along the hinge line and on the back side glue a small piece of material (like bandana). Make sure the smaller hood sections are straight and where you want them. If done right, itll be tight enough so the flap won't over extend and lose enough so it lays down when the hood is open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Right on, thanks Frank for bumping my how to! 
Got the doors hinged and started on the jams on the 39


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

nice work!


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> BTW how you like my custom IPhone attachment for the tripod? Yeah, thats right, I fabbed that!!!
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


:roflmao:you should see mines minus the tri pod :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

sinicle said:


> Thanks for all the comps guys
> If anyone wants to know, here's how I get my shots: I just find local spots that have concrete picnic tables (every public park and rec place in my town has'em) with nice views. First I grab a a few handfuls of local dirt/sand/rocks and spread it out on the tabletop. Then remove all large rocks/twigs/whatever. the idea is to make the surface look to scale next to the tires. Then just play around with the kit and the camera for the angles/shots you like most.


where are the pics of this 67?


----------



## sinicle

customcoupe68 said:


> where are the pics of this 67?


Here's a few:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Another tip is to sand the tread of the tires for a used look, or use your fingers to spread whatever the surface is onto the tread. makes it look like you drove right on in there :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

sinicle said:


> Here's a few:


thats a killer 67 dude. i see a lot of work in it. mad props on the air freshener LOL !!! thats dope



CNDYBLU66SS said:


> Another tip is to sand the tread of the tires for a used look, or use your fingers to spread whatever the surface is onto the tread. makes it look like you drove right on in there :biggrin:


nice tips


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys! And I agree, that is a good idea cndyblu66ss! Another is to bring a spare tire and roll it to leave tire tracks up to the spot.


----------



## 67Joe

sinicle said:


> Here's a few:


What's up my brotha I've seen that ride before .... lol what's bn going on ? Call me when you gt ah chance .,


----------



## sinicle

Whats up Joe, I hope all is well. PM sent. 

Figured I'd give a how-to on the 39 Master Deluxe trunk hinge. Start with strips of aluminum from your favorite tasty beverage (Im sure you can guess mine by now), and using an exacto, cut the tabs that will wrap around the hinge rod. Be sure to make both halves of the hinge, lol. 









I like to secure each side to the hinge rod when shaping them, tends to be more stable. 

























Once both halves are shaped, put them together on the hinge rod. 










Now just cut the hinge rod to size









I hope this helps any of you wanting to try this style.


----------



## bigdogg323

Still dont get it :facepalm: :tears: lol.....


----------



## Dre1only

Quit play'n Big Dogg :nono:


----------



## sinicle

Dre1only said:


> Quit play'n Big Dogg :nono:



HAHA! Frank's like a spayed dog, HE JUST DON'T GET IT!!! LMAO!


----------



## customcoupe68

thats pretty awesome


----------



## jevries

Brilliant as usual!:thumbsup:



sinicle said:


> Whats up Joe, I hope all is well. PM sent.
> 
> Figured I'd give a how-to on the 39 Master Deluxe trunk hinge. Start with strips of aluminum from your favorite tasty beverage (Im sure you can guess mine by now), and using an exacto, cut the tabs that will wrap around the hinge rod. Be sure to make both halves of the hinge, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to secure each side to the hinge rod when shaping them, tends to be more stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once both halves are shaped, put them together on the hinge rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just cut the hinge rod to size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps any of you wanting to try this style.


----------



## OldSchoolVato

sinicle said:


> Here's a few:


 get down perro:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Dre1only said:


> Quit play'n Big Dogg :nono:


:shocked: :biggrin:



sinicle said:


> HAHA! Frank's like a spayed dog, HE JUST DON'T GET IT!!! LMAO!


:buttkick: :twak: :finger: :inout: :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## 97xenissan

sinicle said:


> Whats up Joe, I hope all is well. PM sent.
> 
> Figured I'd give a how-to on the 39 Master Deluxe trunk hinge. Start with strips of aluminum from your favorite tasty beverage (Im sure you can guess mine by now), and using an exacto, cut the tabs that will wrap around the hinge rod. Be sure to make both halves of the hinge, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to secure each side to the hinge rod when shaping them, tends to be more stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once both halves are shaped, put them together on the hinge rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just cut the hinge rod to size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps any of you wanting to try this style.


Damn , that's crazy badass! Nice sinicle


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice how to wey. Am give it another try see if can get it rite dis time!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## sinicle

What up Frank


----------



## sinicle

A lil update on the 39 for the bomb build off: got the motor about done








Had to make a coil bracket and a generator bracket. Still needs small details

Also had to modify the frame cause the kit is a coupe with a big block. So I notched where the extended floor pan will fit, moved the tranny crossmember forward and built new motor mounts.


----------



## sinicle

Also had to extend the driveline so it all matches up


----------



## sinicle

Got the base laid and got the stance figured out. She's getting there, slowly but surely.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nice work, hard subject too.. That's big boy status there! opening up a 39 that clean! good job!


----------



## TINGOS

*yes!!!!!!!!!!!!*



sinicle said:


> Got the base laid and got the stance figured out. She's getting there, slowly but surely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving it Sir,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,badass 39


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That just keeps getting more badass


----------



## Tonioseven

Yes it does!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sinicle said:


> Got the base laid and got the stance figured out. She's getting there, slowly but surely.


oh damn!!!:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

comin out dope.:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

SICK work bro.. I'm taking notes!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the comps guys!

Got a little color on her, but still a ways to go.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Coming out bad ass bro...


----------



## bugs-one

39's looking good.


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass wey. U going to pattern it?


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys!



OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass wey. U going to pattern it?


Nah, just two tone 70s style


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good sin builds are lookin good up in here fam


----------



## sinicle

Whats crackin Piña, thanks man!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :finger:


----------



## sinicle

Go shit in your hand Frank! ??


----------



## Tonioseven

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dre1only

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the comps guys!
> 
> Got a little color on her, but still a ways to go.


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Go shit in your hand Frank! ??


:shocked:


----------



## sinicle

Just a prototype on a donor body, but you get the idea. I used an 18 gauge and 22 gauge syringe plus 26 gauge SS suture wire. Just wanted to see if it would work, it does 
A servo should work just fine for this application.
http://youtu.be/B5kG7cSz1u8


----------



## dig_derange

sick work Sin!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks Dig! And thanks for blowin up the video! ?


----------



## Dre1only

Str8 sicc wit it Sinicle :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hell yeah!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:


----------



## bugs-one

That's creative right. Go brainpower.


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the props guys!


----------



## pancho1969

crazy excellent work Doug!! :wow:


----------



## Los84

Lol thats badass sinicle!


----------



## machio

thats them good erbs they have in the bay ,expands the mind ,crazy shit Sin,much props.


----------



## sinicle

Damn! My thread was back on paige 4! Guess I should keep up on it! Lol!
Jus horsing around and made some drive in speakers. They still need a little work, but you get the gist.


----------



## bigdogg323

Nice doug :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sweet!!!


......now get your ass back to the 39 please!! LOL


----------



## sinicle

YES SIR!!!
Got the seats done. Now for the dash/console, and floor. Then foil and clear the body and then do doors, panels, and headliner, and THEN 70s accessories! Need to get my ass in gear!!! Lol!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good sin looking real good fam!


----------



## bugs-one

'39 is coming out sick, homie.


----------



## Compton1964

A cabron.... for a moment I thought it was tingos interior. ... Beautiful job homie


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys! And Compton, TINGOS is well know for his interior work, it's an honor to be compared to him!


----------



## sinicle

Little more progress. Plus I made a Tie Fighter shift knob to go with the Star Wars theme of the build


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Interior is lookin great homie


----------



## noanoaenterprise

sinicle said:


> Little more progress. Plus I made a Tie Fighter shift knob to go with the Star Wars theme of the build


that interior is looking flawless fam......


----------



## machio

X2


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for looking guys, and I appreciate the good words!


----------



## rockin562

Beautiful work bro!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

daaaaamn is dat a tingo interior? lol jkn u got down fam looks hella clean props


----------



## dig_derange

sinicle said:


> Little more progress. Plus I made a Tie Fighter shift knob to go with the Star Wars theme of the build


that's crazy dope man


----------



## sinicle

Thanks Dig!
Got a little time in


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude thats some pimp shit going on right here. Great BOMB sofar.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

looking fresh sin


----------



## bugs-one

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

Lookin good Doug!!!!


----------



## jevries

Looks really great!!:thumbsup:



sinicle said:


> Thanks Dig!
> Got a little time in


----------



## Big Hollywood

Incredible detail, remarkable work


----------



## a408nutforu

sinicle said:


> Thanks Dig!
> Got a little time in


fuckin clean bro....damn!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the comps guys! Much appreciated!!
Wrapped up the replica 64 for Family First CC. All that's missing is some display posters and plates. 









I hope you guys like


----------



## LATIN SKULL

We likes!


----------



## Deecee

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the comps guys! Much appreciated!!
> Wrapped up the replica 64 for Family First CC. All that's missing is some display posters and plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys like


Now that is super tidy, both of them, great work on the replication mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the comps guys! Much appreciated!!
> Wrapped up the replica 64 for Family First CC. All that's missing is some display posters and plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys like


64 looks real good SIN!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

much props fam dat 64 looks real clean!!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys!


----------



## bichito

Nice detail ! Homie


----------



## sinicle

Thanks man, much appreciated!


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

Nice 64


----------



## halfasskustoms

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet 64.


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the comps guys! Much appreciated!!
> Wrapped up the replica 64 for Family First CC. All that's missing is some display posters and plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys like


BADASS AS WORK ALWAYS DOUG :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67Joe

sinicle said:


> Thanks man, much appreciated!


Whats up my brotha ....it's been a minute .whats good ? Nice pic almost done he dont no anything about it.pm me your munber.


----------



## customcoupe68

nice
64


----------



## sinicle

My latest: 1980 promo.


----------



## wisdonm

Now that's different. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:worship:King of details....nice old skool brotha


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys!


----------



## bigdogg323

Monte came out clean dougie :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

monte looks good fam diggin it


----------



## sinicle

MR SHADES said:


> Poorly made POS in my opinion


You reek of OT


----------



## Coltontant

dude pleeease do a tech how too on these amazing seats


----------



## Auto Mob

Amazing thread, your level of detail is F N INSANE, Thanx!


----------



## sinicle

Thanks for the comps guys! What seat style do you mean, Coltontant?


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## sinicle

What up Frank!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

sinicle said:


> Thanks for the comps guys! Much appreciated!!
> Wrapped up the replica 64 for Family First CC. All that's missing is some display posters and plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys like


badass


----------



## sinicle

Thanks man!


----------



## sinicle

Latest build: 66 Elco. Posable rear suspension, watch pen door latch, hinged passenger door, tailgate, hood. Phantom grill w/scratch built headlights. PE parts are a mix of Detail Junkies, and left over 64 and 67 Imp kits. Enjoy!


----------



## bigdogg323

Badass work as always sinicle :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob

:thumbsup:


----------



## BraveHart

damn detail on top of detail..i like


----------



## sinicle

Thanks guys!


----------



## OldSchoolVato

interior is killer man


----------



## 67Joe

sinicle said:


> Latest build: 66 Elco. Posable rear suspension, watch pen door latch, hinged passenger door, tailgate, hood. Phantom grill w/scratch built headlights. PE parts are a mix of Detail Junkies, and left over 64 and 67 Imp kits. Enjoy!


What's up brother ?


----------



## sinicle

What's up Joe! How ya been? I hope all is well!


----------



## 67Joe

sinicle said:


> What's up Joe! How ya been? I hope all is well!


Man things algood bro .i see you keep moving up in here homie. Things good at the casa ? We need to hook up .


----------



## Tonioseven

BEAUTIFUL details!!


----------



## Guest

very clean and detailed build very impressive love all the attention to detail especially on the hydro set up.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

ttt


----------



## sinicle

I'M BACK!!!


----------



## bigdawgg323

sinicle said:


> I'M BACK!!!


:wave:


----------

